# July 06 mamas: get yer March on!



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

what, me, start a thread? well, I suppose if nobody else is going to do it...

my question for you: have you started your period yet? If yes, how does it compare to your periods before baby? I'm cramping up something bad today, and assume aunt flo is the culprit. I've never cramped before though, so I hope this isn't the new normal







:


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

hello. yep. had af already. I knew I would though when I stopped pumping (after got ppaf anyways)

the ones that are worse are the ones where I actually ovulate. my pms symptoms get worse and worse with each pgcy.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

I got mine back at....5 months? Mommy brain isn't allowing me to remember. I think it was 5 months.

Anyways, yeah. Different. More cramping, slightly less bleeding, but I was always a HEAVY OVERNIGHT pad kinda girl anyways.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Jacob was 3m4d when I got my first ppaf.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

yep, she's Ba-aaack. Started again about 4mos PP and is slightly heavier.

What books does your babe like? DS really likes a book of animals that I make all the animal sounds and he likes "Chicka, Chicka Boom Boom" and "Goodnight Moon" and anything with bright colors.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

no af here. With no 1 i got it back after 6 months, with no 2 I got it back after 14 months so I'm hoping for 14 months again


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

nothing here yet, fingers crossed for a long break-my sis went 16 mos!

books: pajama time and hippos go beserk, barnyard dance. maybe it's cuz mommy likes to read those better than others?!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Not yet, but I'm wishing. Believe it or not!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello! Af made her way back to me at 6 months. I have noticed that there is significantly less blood than before and it lasts several days less than it did before. I also am not feeling the cramps like I used to. I kind of like my AF now and hope she stays this way!

DS is STILL biting me! OUCH! A couple of days ago he bit me so hard that he drew blood and now the site appears to be infected! It hurts to even touch my boob, much less have him nurse on that side. To make it worse, it's the side that is the "overproducer." The lactation consultant said to pump on that side and nurse on the other until the site has healed up, but even that is painful. For the first time ever, I am seriously considering weaning him because of it and I am soooooooo







I really wish I knew what to do. I also have put neosporin on it, but hasn't helped much.

In other news, DS is now crawling, getting to a sitting position from lying down as well as is able to put a ball in a toy and make the toy spit the ball back out! I am sooooooo thrilled! There is an obnoxious lady at the playgroup I go to who asks me everytime I see her "is he crawling yet?" Everytime I say the same thing......no not yet. Then, she proceeds to tell me everything her son is doing. It's more than annoying at this point. Now.....I can tell her that indeed he is crawling and ohhhh by the way.....my son is smarter than yours! J/K I would never in a million years say something like that, but it feels good to think of saying it!

Snowing like crazy here. Can't remember the last time I saw so much snow. Oh yes I can. It was on the national geographic channel and there were polar bears walking around







Have a great day everyone







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

AF Just arrived here this wk. It wasn't really welcome as i was sick and had sick kids. Had better things to do with my time, yk.

beautyful, Steph~ Make sure your floor is complete rid of debri. I have one of those floors and the ppl who installed it(not us) did a poor job. I have tiles that are complete not sticky and i had to put more glue underneath them. I think there is a sealant(paint) that you should put first that helps the tiles stick better. check with your hardware store.

I need to replace it all. Maybe next summer.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow. Many, many of you are bleeding! I got it back 14 mo pp with dd1, and I hope to have as much time with Amara.

I







not bleeding...

Tricia, rock on the developmental milestones! Amara is requiring a large, sturdy couch cushion with every sitdown, so she can stand and push up on it.

Amara likes the kind of books that can be banged--on, and against other things.

Fricka-frack it's hot around here. Like, tank top and fan hot. Yes, I'm bragging.







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

My mouth is still hurting so mostly I'm just subbing. More later.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

:guhs jjoy


----------



## mommytomahmoud (Jan 8, 2007)

i would love to join u ladies

my son was born july 20th 06 7 months old happy and healthy and still ebf doesnt want soilds soo that is fine with me

right now he is getting over a little cold but now he is throwing up mucus and been doing that all day

still noo period yeaaaa i dont miss it hehehehe

ayah


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi, y'all! Welcome to the party, mommytomahmoud!!!

Unfortunately, I am dealing with







already. My babe's six months old and I've had two cycles. I was hoping the one at four months was a fluke. Had a long 12 months with no AF with #1, returned sporadically at 2 months with #2, and I was none too happy about it. I was hoping for a repeat of #1, but it wasn't to be. I just don't get it. I nurse around the clock, in the bed at night and any other time she wants it. I think it's related to my thyroid that's been out of whack for years. I've got a follow up appointment with my new doc to get some new meds for that. I'm tired of not feeling myself, and it's gone on for years.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

No af here yet. I got it back between ten and eleven months with the three girls. I'm hoping for at least a few more months.

Welcome, mommytomahmoud!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

jjoy








, mommytomahmoud!

No AF here yet, but I am crampy and







: today. I am hoping it's just some random cramping. I love not bleeding, and so does my body. (My iron was beautifully normal at my last blood draw.)


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

jessica why ur mouth hurt








Ayah


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

books...ah lovely books...I have entirely too many books for any one family. Currently, I just grab whatever board book my hand touches first, and read that one to DS with arms stretched out as far as they can go so he can't grab and chew, which is all he's really interested. He seems to pay more attention to the books with actual photographs as opposed to drawings, saturated colors as opposed to pastels, and rhymes or single-word pages as opposed to a normal storyline or dialogue. I grab Sandra Boynton often, as well as Mother Goose and Leah Patricelli and the list goes on...


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

hey girls....back to pop in for March after reading most of Feb. No AF here, got mine back 7 mths with ds1, I am







that I have some more time, my milk production was yucky the week around my period with ds1, and Mason is still not frinking from anything but mom!

We are crawling also, I love it! I can't wait for the high and bye waves that I read some of you are getting in Feb.

I am subbing so I can keep up this month


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

We're not crawling yet, but it is mere moments away, I fear. I try to tell him crawling is not yet authorized, but he just laughs at me. I need him to wait to crawl until his sisters stop leaving teeny tiny choking hazards all over the house... so a few more years, probably?

Last night we gave DS some broccoli and he LOVED it. What a mess, though.

Today I am trapped in the house while the basement waterproofing folks tromp around making lots and lots of noise. I'm not planning to do muich of anything. It's just SO LOUD...


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
jessica why ur mouth hurt








Ayah

I had my wisdom teeth pulled the other day. Right after we moved.
I'm still feeling pretty crummy. I was feeling better yesterday but then it got really bad in the evening. I'm wondering if it's because I did too much in the evening and my body had to halt the healing process. My







: dh got dish for our new house, which I'm really not opposed to. I think there's a better use for the money, but whatever. But he spent all night from like 5 to 1030 trying to get this thing working. It's still not working. Mattie was beserk wanting his attention and I just wanted some help. At least he said he could scrounge up his own dinner, so I didn't have to make a meal. I got Wednesday night off. He took care of Mattie and my mom took Emma with her. I guess I'm only entitled to one night off after having teeth pulled. Thank good ness for my mom though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
I grab Sandra Boynton often,

We are all also in a Boynton phase. Loving those books. We just got but, not the hippo.My dd1 loves blue hat, green hat.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
We're not crawling yet, but it is mere moments away, I fear. I try to tell him crawling is not yet authorized, but he just laughs at me. I need him to wait to crawl until his sisters stop leaving teeny tiny choking hazards all over the house... so a few more years, probably?

Last night we gave DS some broccoli and he LOVED it. What a mess, though.

Today I am trapped in the house while the basement waterproofing folks tromp around making lots and lots of noise. I'm not planning to do muich of anything. It's just SO LOUD...


I'm so sorry about the crawlling thing. It really does change life as we know it. It's not just my bigger dd that leaves stuff laying around, it's dh too. Mattie has discovered The Joy of The Chase. She crawls away very quickly, laughing all the way. She giggles very hard when you catch her. Emma enjoys the chase too. But at this moment I think they are waiting for me.

Oh, when do they stop thinking the baby is a seat/footstool/headrest/armrest/table,etc?

A breakthrough on the parenting front. My mom has said for the first time ever that I'm doing something RIGHT. Yes, folks, she actually used those words. It's always been you should try this or I always did this or if you did this, it will make your life easier. Your sister had her baby on such a nice schedule, your sister's baby just lays right down in his bed and goes to sleep, blah, blah, blah. Well, her kid is a mean bully. The other day my mom took Emma to the nursing home to see my gramma. She said Emma was so nice to my gramma and kept saying I love you so much, grandnana. and patting her leg and took her for a walk and was really hrlpful to my gramma. My mom said she was really proud of Emma. I don't do things so my mom will be proud(obviously) but it was nice that she recognized out loud that maybe her and my sister's way isn't the only right way and I'm not ruining my children. Which I do think on occasion.
Okay, I just had to pull a bunch of styrofoam out of Mattie's mouth. How did she find all those tiny pieces? I guess I need to vacuum. Yay me! Anybody else have a 2-year-old who's scared by the vacuum?

Oh and welcome to the club, mamatomahmoud.


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I had my wisdom teeth pulled the other day...

We are all also in a Boynton phase. Loving those books. We just got but, not the hippo.My dd1 loves blue hat, green hat...

I'm getting all four wisdom teeth pulled soon. They're all growing in straight, strong, and in the right place, so I figured I was ok, but then two different dentists have told me that even though they're not crowding my other teeth, my mouth isn't _quite_ big enough, so there'll always be a flap of skin over the edge of two of them that will be prone to decay and infection, and if I only take out those two, the other two will keep growing until they hit my bottom gums. blech.

did you know she's got a website (www.sandraboynton.com) with clips from most of the songs on her cd's? That's where I first heard Snuggle Puppy, and I'm pretty sure it's my DS's favorite song ever.

mobility...still very little here. DS scootches a little on his butt, but it's mostly from bouncing up and down like a PP said. Oh, and he pulls up on things with some regularity, which is fun as long as he's pulling up on something sturdier than, say, the dog's head...

on a completely different front, I'm amused that there are two different "sick" smilies in the box to the right now. Perfect for the current season, I guess.

man, aren't I a chatty cathy this week...


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Yay me! Anybody else have a 2-year-old who's scared by the vacuum?

Oh and welcome to the club, mamatomahmoud.

My 8 month old is afraid of the vaccum. I have the lowest possible pile of carpet available ANYWHERE, and all it takes is someone to THINK about there being something on it and it's dirty. Crawling isn't going to be fun, because there is always stuff all over the carpet and with it being low pile every speck of dirt shows. And she hates the vaccum. Bleh. It's shameful, shameful how dirty our carpet is.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I get my period back at 8 weeks pp regardless of exclusive or "ecological" breastfeeding. Some are more fertile than others







I am actually pleasantly surprised at how tame aunt flo is now that I'm breastfeeding. I don't get the cramps the way I used to....now they've been replaced by MAJOR PMS, headaches, bad mood, backache, hormonal swings are getting to be too much. I need to see a doctor about it because its honestly becoming unliveable. But I'm glad March is finally here. 18 days until spring!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

anyone on birth control here? What method did you choose? I in NO WAY want to become pregnant and again, and now that normal 'marital relationships' have resumed, I am finding myself for the first time ever not wanting to be pregnant. Thoughts?


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
I'm getting all four wisdom teeth pulled soon.
did you know she's got a website (www.sandraboynton.com) with clips from most of the songs on her cd's? That's where I first heard Snuggle Puppy, and I'm pretty sure it's my DS's favorite song ever.


I highly recommend being put to sleep.

I'll have to check out that website. I didn't even know she had cds. Thanks for the info. So which of her books is your fave?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
My 8 month old is afraid of the vaccum. I have the lowest possible pile of carpet available ANYWHERE, and all it takes is someone to THINK about there being something on it and it's dirty. Crawling isn't going to be fun, because there is always stuff all over the carpet and with it being low pile every speck of dirt shows. And she hates the vaccum. Bleh. It's shameful, shameful how dirty our carpet is.

Emma has always hated the vacuum. My dh got me one of those Bissell Perfect Sweep sweepers. You just run it over the carpet and it picks up loose stuff. It works great. But occasionally you still have to run the vacuum. I'm not sure mine has made it to the new house yet, so I will be vacuuming. I just have to figure out what to do with my toddler. Maybe she'll play in her room. My baby doesn't bat an eye at the thing. I think it's part of being a first born.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

DS is afraid of the vacuum and the mixer! If he isn't being held, he screams. More of an excuse to put off vaxcuuming one more day.

I had all 4 of my wisdom teeth pulled at once ... OUCH. Not fun at all. I couldn't eat solids for over a week.

DS tried sweet potato for the first time yesterday ... they made him gag. So far he's only liked apple. That's ok, he's growing just fine without solids.

I have to check out that Boynton website. Her books are so much fun to read.


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

Adia was terrified of the vacuum.. it puts Francesca to sleep half the time. (But I have one of the little robotic ones, so I can just nurse her while it does its work.







)

AF showed up at the beginning of Janurary, but I haven't seen her since. And I've had PMS for the last four weeks. It's realllly getting old and I wish she'd show up. I have my poke 'n prod on Tuesday, so I'm sure she'll come back Monday night.







: I'm thinking about getting the Mirena if all is well with my vagina.

Sandrine - I'll keep that in mind!







We have plywood underneath, so we hveto put down some kind of padding. I'll ask DH's friend this afternoon when he drops off the boxes of wood what we'll do exactly.

ETA - Laura - I loathe carpet, but DH hates the "cold floor" aspect. He doesn't do the cleaning, so he lost.









Oh, and look.. I'm posting on the 2nd page rather than the 22nd this month. (I actually wondered if a new thread had been started when I was laying in bed trying to fall asleep last night.)


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
We're not crawling yet, but it is mere moments away, I fear. I try to tell him crawling is not yet authorized, but he just laughs at me. I need him to wait to crawl until his sisters stop leaving teeny tiny choking hazards all over the house... so a few more years, probably?


I was able to keep up with the choking hazards when dd1 was crawling. I can't seem to stay on top of the volume of hazards two dc create.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
anyone on birth control here?

No birth control here yet, but then there's not much DTD going on either.







:
I am very interested in NFP and a diaphragm. I can't convince dh to do a vasectomy. I wonder if he knew he'd DTD more often if he had a V if he would do it. Hmmm.....


----------



## iluvmybabies (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok, I am finally joining you all! I am not too new to MDC but I haven't joined the July club yet because everytime I think of it its already halfway through the month and I am too lazy to catch up on the thread







.Anyway, Hello!

I haven't gotten AF back yet and I honestly can't remember when I got it back with my first one. I am pretty sure it was after I weaned- at like 13 mos. I plan on CLW this one so hopefully she stays away till I am done! In the mean time, I am trying FAM for birth control. Its kind of hard to do though! Everyday its different and in no pattern. I heard it can be kind of a pain though while nursing- especially if AF isn't back.

Glad to finally join you!!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I forgot about the birth control question. DH and I do NFP/FAM. It worked for us for nearly 3 years prior to TTC DS and it's worked in the PP time too. I didn't take any formal class, but I did read "The Art of Natural Family Planning" and "Taking Charge of Your Fertility." Even if NFP/FAM isn't a form of BC you plan on using, the books are well worth the read, simply to find out how the woman's body works.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Laura, I agree those are great books.

I had an IUD put in (I think I mentioned that when it happened) because there is NO WAY I want any more "surprises"...both my lovelies were surprises and I think I would just perish if I had another at this moment with Viet!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

All my kids are afraid of the vacuum. We usually vacuum at the last possible moment where i just can't stand it no more. One of us take the girls out while the other stays home and vaccum the whole place. We have carpet almost everywhere. i can't wait to change that and put in floating floors or sticky tiles.

As for bc, I have a iud. I was really afraid of getting pg right after dd3 and dh is taking his sweet time to get the "V". Now he has 4yrs to get the "v" before it's not safe no more.


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

No period here either. W/lulu I got it when she was 9 months old (when she night weaned). gingi's been night weaned since she was 2 months old, but still no period. I'm glad because my post partum periods were so painful!! And as for birth control, I have no clue. We did natural method (temp taking, cervical mucus) and it worked well. But now the stakes are higher (we are not ready, probably ever, to have more kids!).

But I have found that sex is still very painful/impossible. i feel like i am losing my virginity. Does anyone else have this? What gives? I had a c-section!! We use lubrication, but it's like there's an impenatrable wall that my DH can't move threw... can the hymen grow back???







:

Gingi has not even gotten close to crawling. She still topples with a tremendous THUD when she's seated ... sometimes even when propped! I think she's more of a sedate scholar type then an athelete. She loves just staring down at her little cupped hands and pondering them.... So cute! And she likes to be read and sung to.... I swear she sings along.









Liz


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

No vacuum fear here. My ds likes to run and go crazy when it's on. It think it's his automatic response to the noise.

Laura, I read "Taking Charge...." and it was a fantastic book. It was much more education on how my body works than I ever got in health classes, that's for sure. I didn't chart my temps, but I checked cervical mucous and that's how we conceived dd1. I didn't keep track of anything and that's how we got dd2.







:


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Laura, I read "Taking Charge...." and it was a fantastic book. It was much more education on how my body works than I ever got in health classes, that's for sure. I didn't chart my temps, but I checked cervical mucous and that's how we conceived dd1. I didn't keep track of anything and that's how we got dd2.







:

I definitely learned so much more from that book than any health class could have begun to cover. I think it should be required reading for all women! And I tracked my temp, cervical mucous, and took all sorts of supplements when TTC DS and it still took 4 cycles! Maybe next time I'll have your luck.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama* 

But I have found that sex is still very painful/impossible. i feel like i am losing my virginity. Does anyone else have this? What gives? I had a c-section!! We use lubrication, but it's like there's an impenatrable wall that my DH can't move threw... can the hymen grow back???







:

Hmmmm....I would have your health practitioner check it out. Could be things have moved around down there. A small prolapse (cystocele or similar) is actually quite common. Oh, but wait, you just said you had a cesarean birth...hmmm....then I am not sure! But I do know that in like some percent of women the painful sex and zero libido is a sign of some kind of hormone something...or nature's BC...


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Just had to share my frustration of the day:

Chunky baby + cloth diapers = really tight pants

Does anyone know of a store that sells "husky" baby pants? Or "pretty plus" for the girl kiddos? Seriously, I can't find anything but overalls and one piece outfits that fit (and even the overalls are like spandex on him!).


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

OH, Laura, how frustrating! Check the cloth diapering forum here for suggestions. I remember having this trouble more with dd1 who was humongous. dd2 is like 17 lbs so no real troubles yet--in pants, just wearing a size bigger...


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I have some Fuzzi Bunz with Hemparoo inserts that are very trim, but I only have 6 of them, so I keep them in the diaper bag for outings. I'd hate to invest more in to an entirely new set of CDs. I guess I save the tight pants for when we're out and about and using the FBs.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I had to post one more time ... 800 posts. Only 200 more until I'm a senior member.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Now, I must. go. clean.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh DD hates the mixer too, I forgot about that. And the blender, and the dryer, and the dishwasher.....

Ya know....maybe that's why my house is always a mess.


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

Sabbath - that was my excuse with Adia!







My sister was telling me this morning that my niece loves the CD my mom got them for Christmas that has vacuum, hair drying, washing machine, etc. noises. That would've been like one of those Halloween horror CD's with Adia.

Another TCOYF-lover here. The only problem with NFP is that I know when I'm fertile, so it's faaaar too easy to go "Oh c'mon, let's go for another one!" You've heard of my Francesca?









(Oh funny! I used







because I couldn't remember the right smiley there. I guess it works, but the lowercase o is more appropriate.)


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beautyful* 
Sabbath - that was my excuse with Adia!







My sister was telling me this morning that my niece loves the CD my mom got them for Christmas that has vacuum, hair drying, washing machine, etc. noises. That would've been like one of those Halloween horror CD's with Adia.

Another TCOYF-lover here. The only problem with NFP is that I know when I'm fertile, so it's faaaar too easy to go "Oh c'mon, let's go for another one!" You've heard of my Francesca?









(Oh funny! I used







because I couldn't remember the right smiley there. I guess it works, but the lowercase o is more appropriate.)

Excuse? I don't know what you are talking about.....


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

i love tcoyf book. That's how all 3 girls got conceived.

DD1 and dd2 both tell me that i make too much noise when i make the blender on or anything remotely noisy.


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Oh DD hates the mixer too, I forgot about that. And the blender, and the dryer, and the dishwasher.....

Ya know....maybe that's why my house is always a mess.









Same problem here! Logan is absolutely TERRIFIED of the vacuum cleaner. He cries in sheer terror whenever I turn it on. I try to vacuum when dh is home so he can take the babe upstairs. Yesterday I had to run it after dd #3 dumped popcorn all over the family room rug. I was scared he would choke.







: That happened right before she took a permanent marker to the television screen. Yesterday was not a good day here!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama* 
But I have found that sex is still very painful/impossible. i feel like i am losing my virginity. Does anyone else have this? What gives? I had a c-section!! We use lubrication, but it's like there's an impenetrable wall that my DH can't move threw... can the hymen grow back???







:









, Liz! Even c/s moms have issues. It's a common misconception that a c/s avoids this type of thing and that vaginal birth causes it. You might consider discussing it with your doctor to rule out anything medical. For some women breastfeeding is enough to cause discomfort while DTD. Others say that when AF returns they feel a better balance of hormones that helps with this.


----------



## seamama11 (Jan 5, 2007)

HI,
I havent gotten my period yet either, which is interesting since I have been weaning my son since Jan. and we officially ended our nursing relationship Feb. 20th....separate story had to wean to follow up on a finding in my right breast, would rather not get into it as it was the hardest thing I have done as a mother..
I have taken 2 pregnancy tests, both negative, because it seems like I should have af by now, especially since Im not nursing...
Sarah


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Oh DD hates the mixer too, I forgot about that. And the blender, and the dryer, and the dishwasher.....

Dang, so no margaritas????









Sarah, this group has been great listeners in the past to each other. No judgement, no snark. If you feel like you need to share, then go ahead. If not, then that's fine, too.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seamama11* 
HI,
I have been weaning my son since Jan. and we officially ended our nursing relationship Feb. 20th....separate story had to wean to follow up on a finding in my right breast, would rather not get into it as it was the hardest thing I have done as a mother..









I hope everything was ok with the breast exam! Having to give up BFing before DS and I are ready is one of my biggest fears.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Sarah, this group has been great listeners in the past to each other. No judgement, no snark. If you feel like you need to share, then go ahead. If not, then that's fine, too.









:

Tanya, we cross posted.


----------



## mommytomahmoud (Jan 8, 2007)

crawling mine is trying but really not into it he wants to stand and just be held

soo funny u ladies r talking about wisdom teeth mine r comming in as we speak and they hurt i cant eat or anything those poor teething babies and this is the pain they go through makes me sad

sex well i had a c/s but had to recover from a c/s and vaginal and sex hurt at first but after a few days he pain went away

moody was throwing up yesterday and today he has dirreah and it is sooo gross my poor little baby if it is not one thing it is another

ayah


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seamama11* 
HI,
I havent gotten my period yet either, which is interesting since I have been weaning my son since Jan. and we officially ended our nursing relationship Feb. 20th....separate story had to wean to follow up on a finding in my right breast, would rather not get into it as it was the hardest thing I have done as a mother..
I have taken 2 pregnancy tests, both negative, because it seems like I should have af by now, especially since Im not nursing...
Sarah











Truly no judgement here. I know that the same cannot be said for everywhere but we truly don't have any judgement to pass around in this group, and would be happy to support you in whatever predicament you might be in. Nothing is black and white, and there are a lot of varying shades of gray in this world. Your LO is lucky to have you as a mommy, and you are a wonderful person for giving your baby the BEST YOU ARE ABLE. Love yourself mama.

Your hormones are most likely quite wonky right now, just had a baby less than a year ago, weaning ect. It's possible that it will take a bit to sort it all out. again







s







s and more







s. I don't know why, but I massively teared up reading your post. It just struck me as so....sad.


----------



## mayamama (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi! I'd love to start participating in these threads. I saw them before and now I finally have a little time.

My dd was born via emergency c-section







on 7-7-06 after 37 hours of labor w/o meds. We should have guessed that date, though because 7 is our (dh and my) lucky number! And now, on March 7 she will be 8 months old.

Still mostly bf, she eats 2-3 tablespoons of baby food two times a day.

No AF and I'm LOVIN EVERY MINUTE OF IT!

Hope to see all of you more on this tread!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

My baby was born on the 6th!! Welcome!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

mine was 7/7/06 too!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama* 
But I have found that sex is still very painful/impossible. i feel like i am losing my virginity. Does anyone else have this? What gives? I had a c-section!!

Yes, I had that same issue despite a c/s. I wasn't sure how common it was, though. I had medical issues and had all sorts of stuff going on in there during DS' birth -- internal monitoring, multiple blood draws from his scalp which involved a wide tube being placed and a light inserted, etc. so I thought it might have been because of all that equipment going in and out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama* 
She loves just staring down at her little cupped hands and pondering them....

What a great description.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I had to post one more time ... 800 posts. Only 200 more until I'm a senior member.



















Oh, and re: your book question, DS finds a book that can be loosely translated as "When all the little ones are sleepy ..." to be tastiest.

He is not at all interested in reading, but _eating_ books, wow, now there is a fun activity!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *beautyful* 
Another TCOYF-lover here. The only problem with NFP is that I know when I'm fertile, so it's faaaar too easy to go "Oh c'mon, let's go for another one!" You've heard of my Francesca?



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *seamama11* 
HI,
I havent gotten my period yet either, which is interesting since I have been weaning my son since Jan. and we officially ended our nursing relationship Feb. 20th....separate story had to wean to follow up on a finding in my right breast, would rather not get into it as it was the hardest thing I have done as a mother..
I have taken 2 pregnancy tests, both negative, because it seems like I should have af by now, especially since Im not nursing...
Sarah

























Quote:


Originally Posted by *mayamama* 
Hi! I'd love to start participating in these threads. I saw them before and now I finally have a little time.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Welcome, mayamama! So many new mamas!! Welcome, welcome, welcome!

Can someone please give me a hug? Thanks.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Tanya, what's up?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...45#post7450945

Woo! I haven't had mood swings this bad for a long long time. I'm off for a little while, but I'll check back in with you guys later.







Thanks for the hugs!! I love you guys!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

s Tanya


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

Tanya and







for ds too!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Tanya

The vacuum...a couple of pages back, ds1 HATES it, crawls into any spaces that are away or under or far away.

I just ordered 4 books from Amazon about vax and the decisions surrounding, and natural health. I would really love to find a natural/homeopathic/holistic pediatrician. Any advice on where to look??? I checked on the hollistic website, but there were not any in the area.

Ds1 is super sick, I am thinking fifths disease or measles. Lots of SA thanks Soap for the info, and fluids and resting. The one good thing is that 2 kids had 2 naps today









Birth control, none here, can't get up the nerve to bite down.

Final thought...health insurance for self employed parents for a baby with loads of health problems at birth SUX







: I am going to have to pay high rates on COBRA until it runs out then join the health risk pool for Texas. Any words of widom?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm not sure how to find a homeopath/holistic doc. The only one in the directory in my general area is a Vet. I'm sure kids can be classified as animals, but I doubt they'd buy that.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 







Tanya

The vacuum...a couple of pages back, ds1 HATES it, crawls into any spaces that are away or under or far away.

I just ordered 4 books from Amazon about vax and the decisions surrounding, and natural health. I would really love to find a natural/homeopathic/holistic pediatrician. Any advice on where to look??? I checked on the hollistic website, but there were not any in the area.

Ds1 is super sick, I am thinking fifths disease or measles. Lots of SA thanks Soap for the info, and fluids and resting. The one good thing is that 2 kids had 2 naps today









Birth control, none here, can't get up the nerve to bite down.

Final thought...health insurance for self employed parents for a baby with loads of health problems at birth SUX







: I am going to have to pay high rates on COBRA until it runs out then join the health risk pool for Texas. Any words of widom?

http://drmanso.com/officehouston.html

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...15&postcount=1

these were recommended by people in your tribe
http://www.homeopathyhouston.com/

http://thedrbob.com/ProHealth/HTML/l...TOKEN=68290032

This one however scored the highest number of recommendations - Dr. Rajamma Kalia


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

this is Dr. Kalia's pediatric office - http://www.nbpedi.com/index.html


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Sabbath- you freaking rock







thanks!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

ok, now I think I will go broke from just viewing the fees that these docs charge $$$$$


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

yeah....Dr.'s are certainly expensive. I remember the fee schedule for the ND we were gonna take Autumn too. Ouch, ouch, ouch!!


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seamama11* 
HI,
I havent gotten my period yet either, which is interesting since I have been weaning my son since Jan. and we officially ended our nursing relationship Feb. 20th....separate story had to wean to follow up on a finding in my right breast, would rather not get into it as it was the hardest thing I have done as a mother..
I have taken 2 pregnancy tests, both negative, because it seems like I should have af by now, especially since Im not nursing...
Sarah









ds1 weaned completely 7/1/05 didnt get af until 7/16/05


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

s & guhs tanya, i'm off to read that thread...

oh and am i the only one on the pill?


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

nope, I'm on the minipill too. Was on the patch before DS, loved it, sad it's coming up with problems. Don't want to do anything more permanant because I presume I'm going to want to get pregnant again within the next year.

_my_ favorite boynton book? no idea. Oh, and I almost forgot my _other_ favorite board book author: Rosemary Wells. She's the one who writes the Max books, anyone know her? love, love, love. Eric Carle is great too, but I don't have any of his books in cardboard (only paper, so they'll have to wait a few years).

I am feeling very proud of myself today because I finally got off my butt and cut up 4 CPF for my mom to serge elastic into, traced my favorite wrap (BSWW) and made 3 pocket fitted diapers out of my stack of receiving blankets (flannel and fleece), and made several doublers out of the scraps. Hopefully I'll be able to put off doing diaper laundry to every three days now, which is great.

so many new people recently. welcome!


----------



## seamama11 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you so much for all being so supportive. I am BRCA 1 positive, which is a gene linked to ovarian and breast cancer. My grandma died at 40 from ovarian cancer and we have many other cases of breast cancer in my extended family. Because of all of this I get screened closely. I had my first MRI of my breasts and there was a small finding a few months before I got pregnant. MRI are very sensitive and pick non-malignant things, so most likely I am fine. But, it is better safe than sorry. So....to get an MRI you have to have not been lactacting for 2-3 months. MRI are the best way to monitor breasts in younger women ( I am 28). I am scheduled to have the MRI in the beginning of April and am hopeful that I can relactate after we find out everything is fine. Everyone on this MDC has been very supportive and offerred great suggestions. But now that he is on formula I feel like a bit of an outcast. Some people post things like....all the nasty things in formula....and such. We all know breast is SO MUCH BETTER, but some women have no option but to offer some formula. Also when another women asked for some help with formula, I responded and my post and the entire link was given a warning and pulled off...quite upsetting.
Anyway my purpose with this post was to thank all of you for being so sensitive and caring and welcoming.
I have a question: How many of your babies are eating some solids. My baby still gags when I try to put things in his mouth. We have tried self-feeding as well but he doesn't really have any interest. He is 8 months today.
Also...big news yesterday Charlie pulled himself up to standing. He is so happy, mimicing our sounds, understanding the milk sign...and just wonderful.
Isn't motherhood amazing!
Sarah


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

We're out troutfishing today. Dh gave me his blackberry to look up something for him. Now I don't want to give it back. They make it way to easy to get hooked on the internet these days.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

We gave up on solids. She was just not interested and shaking her head no everytime she saw the spoon. I couldn't feed her but only my mom and dh. Well, that's no fun. So she's **** ebf.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey there! I don't have much time (do I ever??), but I wanted to let you all know what was going on and reply to a couple of things.

First - aunt flo??? WHO IS THAT?!?! I haven't had a period in 5 years (on March 27). I still can't believe it! I just keep getting knocked up!









Books - she likes anything she can eat. We do love Sandra Boynton books...but that is mostly me!







One of my favorites though is Time for Bed by Mem Fox. It is so sweet.

Weaning - Oh mama, that is just so sad for you. I am sorry that you've been given issues with others about it. Such a heart wrenching decision, I am sure.

Tanya -







:guh

Sex after c-section - yeah, it hurt. Tanya gave us some great stuff...i can't remember the name of it and can't go get it to see what it was. but, it is AWESOME









Ok...so, dh got a call yesterday from the company in Indiana and assuming he accepts the offer (which he'll be getting numbers on Monday), they want him to start April 2nd. So, this means that I have 3 weeks to MOVE! Oh my gosh. I think we'll just get an apartment for 3 months or so, and look for a house in the mean time. WOW! This is going so FAST!

Dd is into everything! she is a paper magnet, she'll find paper wherever it is and eat it. She crawls everywhere, pulls herself up and loves to eat cheerios. Today she is the same age that Emma was when she died. It's a hard day. I will be watching her like a hawk all day. Speaking of....I better run!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Kim. She was blessed to have you as a mom.Thinking of you today.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Thinking of you Kim.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seamama11* 
How many of your babies are eating some solids.

Mine is still not eating any, but then she's only six months! It think it's perfectly normal to not be interested in solids for a while. Some babies don't become interested closer to a year old. She'll eat them when she's ready. Until then you can just give her some to play with at the table while the family eats.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 

Sex after c-section - yeah, it hurt. Tanya gave us some great stuff...i can't remember the name of it and can't go get it to see what it was. but, it is AWESOME









Kim, I've wanted to ask you if it worked for you, but I guess since it was kind of personal I didn't. I'm SO glad it helped!!! Here's a link for anyone else interested. She has four different things (Knowing, Repair, Restore, and Renew) for different issues. I first tried it because she gave one to each person attending her herbal seminar. I didn't have any other issues at the time, so we chose the knowing.







Let's just say dh and I are very pleased with this stuff. I had ordered the repair for after the birth, didn't use it and sent it Kim's way. Just so you know, I don't have any financial stake in this stuff, I'm just a loyal customer.









Dh didn't catch any fish. Although I wish he had...trout are so yummy. We walked the trails and took the kids to the playground near the dam, too. Fun but everyone is exhausted.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sounds like a fun day, Tanya.

Thinking of lil Emma today.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

s kim! and ack on the quick move, but you can do it!! crazy, but you can do it!!

seamama-sorry you are receiving some snark re your ff situations







s on that and btdt as ds1 is adopted and i was pregnant w/ds2 so didn't want to try and lactate then and then chickened out once ds2 was so demanding at the boob (i had intended to try and tandem but pumped a bit for him, anyway, i digress)...i do understand the formula vibes you describe! hope relactation goes smoothly-tanya is a great resource!

ok, crying babe, gotta run, hi to everyone else!
kel


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Sarah. I hope you get nothing but the best news from the MRI, and that you are able to relactate afterwards. For what it's worth, if you read the Methods sections of most of the research showing the benefits of breastfeeding, many of them have as inclusion criteria for breastfed groups infants who were breastfed on the order of six months or so. So while there are also documented advantages to bfing longer, Charlie clearly got a great start with the length of time you were able to nurse him.

DS is eating some solids. We ignored his readiness signs for a while but finally admitted that he was clearly ready and we were just being lazy. He has had avocado, sweet potato, oatmeal cereal and banana. We are thinking about trying chunks of tinned pear next.








Kim. Good luck with the move! Wow, that's fast!!

Tanya, were you posting *while* troutfishing?














Glad to hear you had a great day!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Does paper count as a solid? If so, DS is all over it
















Sarah. You have to put what's best for your FAMILY first. I'm sorry you've gotten grief, like it wasn't a hard enough decision to make. Hoping for good news with the MRI.

Kim, what a bittersweet day for your and your DD. A great milestone to pass, but







Thinking of Emma today.

Tanya, too bad on the trout









Ethan is 7 months old today!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, and on solids... we did squash, then nothing (forgot for a week) then sweet potatoes, then broccoli, and then







: pizza crust. Biggest hit yet.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

:

I forgot about paper in my list. Technically, DS' first solid was a beer coaster.


----------



## tsk_mum (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey guys ... I posted on the birth board but havent joined in on your posts here yet.

AF came back in Jan.







: just like clock work since then as usual & not any different really. DD still breastfeeds just as much if not more so I was surprised it came back so soon


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 







Sarah. I hope you get nothing but the best news from the MRI, and that you are able to relactate afterwards. For what it's worth, if you read the Methods sections of most of the research showing the benefits of breastfeeding, many of them have as inclusion criteria for breastfed groups infants who were breastfed on the order of six months or so. So while there are also documented advantages to bfing longer, Charlie clearly got a great start with the length of time you were able to nurse him.










:
Maria said everything I wanted to say. I can't imagine having to make that choice. On one side the genetic predisposition and breastfeeding (all the protective effects) on the other. I've read the same thing....that the research has shown significant protective effects from nursing half a year. It has a dosage effect, so the longer you breastfeed the more the risk decreases. But I seem to recall a significant jump from 2 months to 6 months of breastfeeding. But other things like pregnancy also have an impact from what I understand, and well, apparently you've done that!

Oh, and yes I posted while troutfishing!! Well, technically I was keeping kids dry and from drowning while dh fished. He was given a blackberry for work recently, and wanted me to look up something for him. It was my first time using it. And _of course_ I came here.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Tanya. You're not an addict to us at all. Nope.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Can you just picture it? Two older kids playing at water's edge, dh casting and me wandering around with the baby strapped to me and I'm posting on MDC.







:


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello everyone. I'm new to posting in the July thread. I always mean to, but I procrastinate. I tend to be a thread killer, too, so I'm always reluctant.

My little boy, David, was born July 14, 2006. We're just starting to crawl and discover the joys of cat food, power cords and dust bunnies (I breed them). He's tried sweet potatoes this week and he really liked them. I'm not in any rush as far as solids go, so I don't know what we'll try next or when.

As for AF, she came back when he was just under 5 months. I was miffed. AF has been the same, though, no changes....heavy on the first day and then barely there for another 4 days. She's not totally regular, but I've been too scared to DTD since his birth so the worry of pregnancy isn't an issue for me.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

No worries here, Jenn. This thread cannot be killed. We're too chatty.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

A big hello to all new people.








to you, Kim, I think of you and Emma often.

I'm back from Morocco!! It was really amazing, and travelling with a baby was actually an advantage when it came to meeting people, particularly men, who fell over themselves to adore her. The effect on our solids introduction programme of being on the road was quite dramatic. She started to demand and devour omlette and chips







:

AF - no sign. Last time was 8 months. And much lighter. more regular - worse PMT though.

Birth control - am I the only one using condoms? (Well, dh is!) I really hate the things but don't fancy the alternatives either. It's almost enough to make me want to be pregnant again....!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Hugs Kim.

Sarah I hope that everything goes well with your MRI.

Tanya, I can picture it, and it is great! My sister often posts to her board by cell phone, and text messages the other ladies for instant life updates!

Hi new mamas!

Mason slept from 7pm to 6:30am







: Not a peep, I kept checking on him, I am not to be fooled though, this will not last.

I was at a purse party yesterday and a mama, (my friend) was bragging about how her 3 mth old slept 14 hours, because she didnt pick her up when she cried after a month. I do not know why I cannot say anything in situations like this. Do you guys? Also, do you remain friends with very maintstream moms?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
I tend to be a thread killer, too, so I'm always reluctant.

Not gonna happen here.









Quote:

dust bunnies (I breed them)
We need to talk, because I also breed them. Maybe between the two of us we can engineer a sterile breed?







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
a mama, (my friend) was bragging about how her 3 mth old slept 14 hours, because she didn't pick her up when she cried after a month. I do not know why I cannot say anything in situations like this. Do you guys? Also, do you remain friends with very mainstream moms?

It's very hard to say something. We don't want to offend, we don't know how to say it without sounding judgemental. I don't know, maybe say "Did you see that Dr. Phil show where they talked about that? The doctors said that it's not good for babies to do that! I know it's too late to go back, but maybe if your baby cries again you might consider going to her." Lot's of people like the phrase "Dr. Phil said..."

I have a hard time getting close to some mainstream moms. Our parenting ideals are usually so far apart that we have little to talk about. I become that weird mom who always has a baby strapped to her, breastfeeds them with teeth, and if they ever get a hint I do not vaccinate ~ the horror! And then I experience shocking moments like you did and I just shake my head in wonder that anyone could think that screaming to be comforted by a parent for a month is good for a baby. Moms tend to talk about their kids and daily life as a parent. It's a huge part of our lives, so hard to avoid. I don't automatically discount someone as a potential friend just because they are mainstream, but my past experience has been that it's hard to get really close.








Kim. How are you today?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarenka--you ARE the only one using condoms. Ugh! What a PITA!!

Aydensmama it is so hard having the "I let my child cio and now he sleeps all night" conversation. I just smile, say something inane, and try to keep up the friendship. I have one friendship that DID make it through that. Just try to respect everymama's choices, we really never know what other people are going through.

Mrs. Mike, so happy to meet a fellow dust bunny breeder!!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
I was at a purse party yesterday and a mama, (my friend) was bragging about how her 3 mth old slept 14 hours, because she didnt pick her up when she cried after a month. I do not know why I cannot say anything in situations like this. Do you guys? Also, do you remain friends with very maintstream moms?

Oh, hold on to your drawers, this is gonna be to the point people.

I sorta have a SLIGHTLY different spin on this. Short of THIS situation CIO, I have a really hard time discounting someone for seemingly different parenting choices, unless it's one of my major values. I could care less (other than I think they are missing out, and so is there baby) if someone doesn't cloth diaper, breastfeed (VERY ON THE FENCE WITH THIS ONE, has to be a good reason as far as I am concerned), vaccinate, GD (as long as it's not the other extreme), ect. I don't think that people should be judged for their parenting style if the baby sleeps in the crib from day one, as long as they are RESPONDING to the their child. Of course if I had my personal way, every child would be raised as mine is. But I just can't discount people that might be awesome people and have reasons to make alternative decisions to my own.

But, the exceptions to me, are pretty black and white. Can't be a friend with someone who physically abuses their child. And, as far as I am concerned (please don't flame me) CIO is a form of emotional abuse, so I can't hang with that either. I have no issue with trying to educate, but in a lot of cases, people are either one of two things 1)uneducated, and willing to learn more about childrearing to better themselves and their child but often times will be resistant to learning and trying a newer, better way of things or 2)...of a different breed than me. While I wish that there was a one way manual on raising kids, there just isnt' one. And I have no issues with people making choices about things that will best for them and their family. I think it's sad that my friend loves the bucket seat the way she does. But, she breastfeeds, is willing to let me show her how to sling her baby, and that baby is sleeping in her bed, even though she didn't think she would. But there are a few things I cannot abide by. And CIO is one.

I will gladly choose not to be friends with someone if our basic parenting styles just DO NOT align. To me, often times, how they treat their children has been an accurate portrayal of how they treat themselves and others in their lives.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







Can you just picture it? Two older kids playing at water's edge, dh casting and me wandering around with the baby strapped to me and I'm posting on MDC.







:

I CAN picture it! It makes me smile









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
Hello everyone. I'm new to posting in the July thread. I always mean to, but I procrastinate. I tend to be a thread killer, too, so I'm always reluctant.

No threadkilling here. Rarely will you find us on page two. Which is good, because can you believe I have NEVER subscribed to this thread?

I think all of us who breed dustbunnies should pool our resources and find a way to turn a profit!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
I will gladly choose not to be friends with someone if our basic parenting styles just DO NOT align. To me, often times, how they treat their children has been an accurate portrayal of how they treat themselves and others in their lives.

Wow, that's a really interesting thought. I hadn't considered that aspect, but I think you're onto something big. I try to respect my kids as little humans, rather than see them as needy or inconvenient. I'm having a much bigger thought than I can articulate right now. Like a paradigm shift almost. Sorry I can't get the words out, but thank you for the insight there.

Re: birth control - Dh had the V. And we still aren't DTD because he hasn't been able to go back for the second sample inspection.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Just saying














:


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

ok, I get the bad mom award for the day. Last night, I was sitting up at the edge of the bed nursing DS around 2 a.m., and next thing I know he's on his stomach on the tile floor screaming. At the time I knew how it happened, but don't remember now (I do know I didn't doze off, but can't figure out if he stretched or slipped or what). He calmed down pretty quickly, but had a fat lip and a blood blister this morning to show for it. Luckily he didn't act any differently today than any other, but oh the guilt.

in other news, I'm in a tank top and shorts today and about to go play with ds in the grass







Gotta love sicily in March.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
ok, I get the bad mom award for the day. Last night, I was sitting up at the edge of the bed nursing DS around 2 a.m., and next thing I know he's on his stomach on the tile floor screaming. At the time I knew how it happened, but don't remember now (I do know I didn't doze off, but can't figure out if he stretched or slipped or what). He calmed down pretty quickly, but had a fat lip and a blood blister this morning to show for it. Luckily he didn't act any differently today than any other, but oh the guilt.

in other news, I'm in a tank top and shorts today and about to go play with ds in the grass







Gotta love sicily in March.











What doesn't kill them, makes them stronger, eh?


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

aydensmom-- i have been pondering the very same question, friendship with people who parent their children very differently. While my goal has been acceptence of different modalities, I find that in practice it is very hard.

When parents start talking about methods that involve emotional cruelty ... I just become incredibly sad. This gets in the way of a friendship. For me, CIO definately falls under this heading. Now, letting kids cry for brief times while you regroup and gather your sanity, or perhaps they resettle, is one thing. But as a systematic response to a child in need, cio, I think, is incredibly cruel.

I would also say that *excessive* use of babysitters etc solely so that one has more time away from baby also falls in this category. And I don't mean moms who work. I have several good friends that work long hours and use daycare. They are taking care of their family and being as loving as a SAHM, imho. I use babysitters as time to be away and recharge. But when hired help becomes a way to avoid your kids.... this is cruel. i can't really be close to someone like this. the problem is, this is a common parenting modality within my family.

I have found that people who treat their children as inconveniences tend to treat other people in their lives poorly as well. They tend not to be great friends anyway, so ultimately, a distance forms.

In addition, i have found that i, even when keeping my mouth shut, become a threat. Somehow people like this tend to view my natural parenting style as an indictment of theirs. This also naturally creates a distance.

i work very hard at being nonjudgemental. it is one of my personal goals. But when i feel that emotional neglect of a child is involved, it becomes nearly impossible, even if I never actually say anything outloud.

Liz


----------



## mommytomahmoud (Jan 8, 2007)

wow u ladies r busy hehehehhe but i love it









well a friend of mine came over yesterday suprise visit which i hate them but i just started useing cloth and been doing it for 1 months now and love it well she saw it and goes why would u do that to ur self u r making it way to hard lol yeah i wash diapers once every 3 days that is sooo hard heheheh

but i told her iam potty training at 1 yr old and i need him to know when he is wet soo it makes it easier and than she said that is too early they ahve noo idea when they go which i disagree my friend is potty trianing her new born and man he knows when he needs to pee

but anyways i explained to her about the benfits of cloth and all that and all she did was mock me and than when she was leaving she put moody on the floor and he started to cry and she looks at him and tells him to toughen up and learn to play alone

i pick him up and calm him down and tell her he just woke up and wants to be held and loved on which is fine and she goes well it is ur own fault i told u to teach him to sit on the floor alone to play and to let him cio which i said yeah it is not for me and i dont see the benifit for it

and than she goes i see u r still co sleeping and i said yeah soo and she said that boy is never going to get out of ur bed he will be their until he is 20 and i said well than it is fine hopefully he is not married cause i dont think their is room for his wife lol

well that is my vent is anyone still reading lol i hate it when people dont understand my choice in raiseing my son she even made fun of me for having all wooden toys it is not my fault he reather play with those than the plastic ones my hubby got him

thanks for listening

ayah


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

typing one handed due to pumping, b/c of course Mason got what older brother had, but he is VOMITTING.uke I have been huge thrown up on twice today. I need a shower. And he has only nursed three times and ate a little pears b4 the vomitting started. This explains the all night long sleep and 2.5 hour nap. I hope this passes with less vengance than Ayden, cause we were close to ER yesterday with him.

Sabbath- I definitely agree when you pointed out the correlation of how moms treat their babies and themsleves/friends. The friend from the purse party doesnt have the best lifestyle/relationship. I do not know her situation from the inside, so I do not want to judge, but it is obvious that she doesn't hold herself and people close to her to very high standards.

newlywaaz- I am glad little one is doing ok. Ds1 fell from bedside two times, but Mason hasn't done it yet (knock on wood).

Thanks mamas for the enlightening conversation about other mamas parenting. Off to shower away the stench of pear and curtled bm before kids wake up.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

hi tricia---who's sick?

WHERE'S PAV????


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seamama11* 
Thank you so much for all being so supportive. I have a question: How many of your babies are eating some solids. My baby still gags when I try to put things in his mouth. We have tried self-feeding as well but he doesn't really have any interest. He is 8 months today.
Also...big news yesterday Charlie pulled himself up to standing. He is so happy, mimicing our sounds, understanding the milk sign...and just wonderful.
Isn't motherhood amazing!
Sarah

Support is what we're here for! more







s to you. As for solids, DS has either thrown up or gagged on what we give him, so we gave up trying. So much easier to BF than prepare another meal! He liked apples a bit more than the sweet potato and the avacado, but overall, no solids. DS is 8 months old.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
First - aunt flo??? WHO IS THAT?!?! I haven't had a period in 5 years (on March 27). I still can't believe it! I just keep getting knocked up!









Ok...so, dh got a call yesterday from the company in Indiana and assuming he accepts the offer (which he'll be getting numbers on Monday), they want him to start April 2nd. So, this means that I have 3 weeks to MOVE! Oh my gosh. I think we'll just get an apartment for 3 months or so, and look for a house in the mean time. WOW! This is going so FAST!









on the getting knocked up! Yay for job offers! Moving is such a task, esp with kiddos. Good luck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Kim, what a bittersweet day for your and your DD. A great milestone to pass, but







Thinking of Emma today.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
Hello everyone. I'm new to posting in the July thread. I always mean to, but I procrastinate. I tend to be a thread killer, too, so I'm always reluctant.

As others have said, no chance in killing this thread! Welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I'm back from Morocco!!

Welcome back! Great to hear the trip went well. Morocco is on my list of places I want to visit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
I was at a purse party yesterday and a mama, (my friend) was bragging about how her 3 mth old slept 14 hours, because she didnt pick her up when she cried after a month. I do not know why I cannot say anything in situations like this. Do you guys? Also, do you remain friends with very maintstream moms?

So far, my mainstream type friends aren't mamas yet! That's really tough though. The first of my mainstream friends is PG and due in June. It's hard hearing her talk about birth stuff, so I don't know what will happen when the baby is here. It doesn't help that her DH is an MD, so of course, he knows EVERYTHING!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
ok, I get the bad mom award for the day.

I think this happens to everyone at least once!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
WHERE'S PAV????

I've been wondering the same thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
typing one handed due to pumping, b/c of course Mason got what older brother had, but he is VOMITTING.uke I have been huge thrown up on twice today. I need a shower. And he has only nursed three times and ate a little pears b4 the vomitting started. This explains the all night long sleep and 2.5 hour nap. I hope this passes with less vengance than Ayden, cause we were close to ER yesterday with him.









to you. I hope Mason and Ayden feel better soon.

I need your favorite sling websites. The aforementioned mainstream friend was curious about them and I said I'd track down some for her (maybe there is hope!).


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Birth control - am I the only one using condoms?

Nope, we use them. But I am not comfortable with only one method. Condoms have a 1-5% failure rate when used correctly. Arg! I cannot live with those odds, especially when I don't have the reassurance of AF arriving every 27.5 days to the hour.

I have never been good at NFP, so I'm investigating other options. I developed an allergy/sensitivity to mucoid gel during the pg, so it limits what we can do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
Also, do you remain friends with very maintstream moms?

Yes, I do.

But I think mainstream in my community is pretty AP compared to what I have heard from other people in other areas.

Between the one year mat/pat leave, all the free breastfeeding help, the anti-spanking campaigns, the discharge packs from the hospital with info sheets about co-sleeping, the pro-GD parenting tips at all the local drop-in centres, etc. it's pretty tough to find anyone who doesn't parent somewhere on the same spectrum as I do.

I would have trouble with anyone who abused their children, but abuse is not "mainstream" as far as I'm concerned.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
Hello everyone. I'm new to posting in the July thread. I always mean to, but I procrastinate. I tend to be a thread killer, too, so I'm always reluctant.

Welcome! No chance of killing this thread.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
We need to talk, because I also breed them. Maybe between the two of us we can engineer a sterile breed?







:

Hey, no genetic engineering talk here.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
ok, I get the bad mom award for the day.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Just saying














:









Get well soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
WHERE'S PAV????

I think she's off having "a real life."







IIRC, she mentioned when she moved that she wouldn't be here as much -- she was finding it was interfering with her ability to get out of the house and do other things. I miss her, but as someone who occasionally finds myself a little too tied to my computer, I can totally respect that.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Elsanne: I'm still trying to recover from my DS that I have now nicknamed "jaws." My boob or nipple will seriously never be the same. I have been brought to tears twice because of where he bit me and how infected it has gotten. Then....the little turkey bit me again in the same place. Needless to say I am not feeling very good right now. Thanks for asking


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Tricia. What a mega-bummah! OOUUUUUCH is really all I can say besides a bit of commiseration.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

s tricia!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

oh and sewaneecook (or someone), didn't you ask about sling sites? i'm such a mei tai fan-my fav is kozycarrier.com great for moms new to babywearing, and newborn on up-ds1 is 25 pounds and we are still going strong...


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

oh and i have real difficulty w/mainstream friends-i have one in particular-big on the bucket, formula, cio-all very hard to take for me but especially the cio! we not close any longer but i blame it on us moving away...


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

alright ladies...


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

bear


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

with


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

me


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

finally


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

a


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

senior


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

member!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















:





















:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats Kelly on being a senior.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

:






















Yaaaaay! Seen yer member.

I think "Guatemama" rules.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
ok, I get the bad mom award for the day.









but no bad mamas here! We're all mothers of the year in the July 06 DDC!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama* 
In addition, i have found that i, even when keeping my mouth shut, become a threat. Somehow people like this tend to view my natural parenting style as an indictment of theirs. This also naturally creates a distance.

You said this much better than I could have. You are so right...it seems to be an unspoken statement when you do things different from them, no matter how non-judgmental we try to be.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommytomahmoud* 

she said that boy is never going to get out of ur bed he will be their until he is 20

Yeah, because there is a problem today with 20 year olds unable to leave their parents' beds.
















, Tricia for dealing with the sickies!

And Kim, way to go on







and you rock for boosting our thread's posts!!

Juice ~







Seen-yer member







:


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Congrats Kelly, it will be years before I reach a senior member.

FAV sling site www.rockingbabysling.com or www.hotslings.com

ouch trisha, hope you heal soon.

no vomiting in 4 hours or so......







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I knew I missed someone with the







!

Here's one for you, too, aydensmama for the sickies!!!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

nak

woo-hoo, kelly! love the title.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

just did the last page nak so bear w/me...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Oh, and on solids... we did squash, then nothing (forgot for a week) then sweet potatoes, then broccoli, and then







: pizza crust. Biggest hit yet.

we did babyfood a couple of times then just fed him off our plates

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Ethan is 7 months old today!

happy 7 mos!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tsk_mum* 
AF came back in Jan.







: just like clock work since then as usual & not any different really. DD still breastfeeds just as much if not more so I was surprised it came back so soon









i got mine in OCTOBER nursing 12+x a day AND pumping 2-3x at work









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







Can you just picture it? Two older kids playing at water's edge, dh casting and me wandering around with the baby strapped to me and I'm posting on MDC.







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
Hello everyone. I'm new to posting in the July thread. I always mean to, but I procrastinate. I tend to be a thread killer, too, so I'm always reluctant.

im an invisible thread killer







there is a tribe in fyt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I'm back from Morocco!! It was really amazing,{snip}
Birth control - am I the only one using condoms?

i'm glad you enjoyed yourself! we are using condoms (fam) and we prefer them to everything else

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
CIO is a form of emotional abuse,
{snip}
I will gladly choose not to be friends with someone if our basic parenting styles just DO NOT align. To me, often times, how they treat their children has been an accurate portrayal of how they treat themselves and others in their lives.

ITA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Just saying














:


























ETA-apparently it wasn't the *last* page but I only responded to *one* page!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Kelly, have to say I love the "guatemama" title too! Reminded me that your first ds is Guatemalan! I was in the Peace Corps in Guatemala from 93-95 and the country holds a strong, fond place in my heart. And yaaaay for :1000 and





















!!! It is amazing the quantity of good things you can now access.









There's Jami workin' the multiquote thang!!! You go girl!

Had a hard night...baby mucho wakies and then Sol (almost 3, also in bed w/me) was snortin' n snufflin' with a cold--asks for water at 3 am. I go get it. 5 am, she sits up screaming OUUUUUUCH!!! and clutching her (what I now know was her) bladder and as I begin to take off her jammies she explodes wetly all over us, the bed, the floor en route to the bathroom, etc...I'm thinking it's diarrhea and am sooo relieved to see it's pee.

And I have a meeting with my boss this morning, whom I never see (lives in NYC). So, yes, nervous, hope I'm doing okay, etc etc. He is the owner of this house which is my job--to get it rented out as a retreat center. Has not happened yet, just now getting it "out there" (advertising). If any of you or your dhs or anyone has a business or executive or spiritual retreat, or family reunion event type thing, this is the perfect place. Truly lovely.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Good luck with your meeting, Elsanne! That is a beautiful place! I don't remember pics when you first mentioned your dream job a while back.









Good morning, all! It's Monday and I'm tired after a night filled with baby sniffles and a bit of teething thrown in for good measure. I can feel little bumps in her gums now, so it won't be long! I think she's working on four!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
member!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















:





















:

Congrats. BTW, I love how you boosted your own post count as well as ours!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







but no bad mamas here! We're all mothers of the year in the July 06 DDC!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
FAV sling site www.rockingbabysling.com or www.hotslings.com

Thanks for the links, they are GREAT!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
And I have a meeting with my boss this morning, whom I never see (lives in NYC). So, yes, nervous, hope I'm doing okay, etc etc. He is the owner of this house which is my job--to get it rented out as a retreat center. Has not happened yet, just now getting it "out there" (advertising). If any of you or your dhs or anyone has a business or executive or spiritual retreat, or family reunion event type thing, this is the perfect place. Truly lovely.

That house looks so serene! Definitely a great place for a retreat!

Mounds of laundry to be done and I have a bad case of the Mondays! Argh!


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

Good morning!

Spring has sprung here, as have the allergies







:


----------



## iluvmybabies (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Birth control - am I the only one using condoms? (Well, dh is!) I really hate the things but don't fancy the alternatives either. It's almost enough to make me want to be pregnant again....!









Nope- we are, I am still so new to FAM that I am freaked that I will catch that first PP egg!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
First - aunt flo??? WHO IS THAT?!?! I haven't had a period in 5 years (on March 27). I still can't believe it! I just keep getting knocked up!







!

NICE!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Today she is the same age that Emma was when she died. It's a hard day. I will be watching her like a hawk all day. Speaking of....I better run!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *seamama11* 
I have a question: How many of your babies are eating some solids.Sarah

Just a little here and there

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
.
I was at a purse party yesterday and a mama, (my friend) was bragging about how her 3 mth old slept 14 hours, because she didnt pick her up when she cried after a month. I do not know why I cannot say anything in situations like this. Do you guys? Also, do you remain friends with very maintstream moms?

I have no friends!







No really- I still haven't met anyone since I moved down here 2 1/2 years ago. That's ok though- I am kinda a homebody anyway.
I am just to shy to go out and meet people. And it is really hard for me to be friends with people who are mainstream- It makes me so unbelievably sad for their babies







.Its probably good that I just stick around MDC!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvmybabies* 
I have no friends!







No really- I still haven't met anyone since I moved down here 2 1/2 years ago. That's ok though- I am kinda a homebody anyway.
I am just to shy to go out and meet people. And it is really hard for me to be friends with people who are mainstream- It makes me so unbelievably sad for their babies







.Its probably good that I just stick around MDC!

One way I met some like minded mamas was on the Find Your Tribe section here on MDC. I've met about 5 other mamas in my area and I keep in very regular contact with one of them. Even homebodies need friends! Make a post there for a get-together and see who responds.


----------



## iluvmybabies (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
One way I met some like minded mamas was on the Find Your Tribe section here on MDC. I've met about 5 other mamas in my area and I keep in very regular contact with one of them. Even homebodies need friends! Make a post there for a get-together and see who responds.

That's a good idea- In fact, I did meet a mama that lives down here and she owns an online cloth diaper store. I have plans to eventually get together with her, but she just had a baby a few weeks ago so I am giving her a little time to recoup. I live about 1/2 hour from the Phoenix area so I am sure there are probably tons of mom's around there on MDC!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

We have two window boxes in back under the kitchen and bath windows. Last year, some small birds built a nest inside them under my seedling trays. By the time we found out, there were already eggs, so we left them alone. It was fun for ds and dd to see the eggs and eventually the birds as they hatched, fell out of the nest and then the abandoned nest.

This morning I was washing some dishes when the same kind of bird landed on the box and stood there looking at me with a beakful of stuff for the nest. The thing is, I really wanted to put flowers in there this year. Should I clean it out and shoo them away? Or should I wait for flowers until the nest is empty?


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

I keep checking in and wanting to do a proper multiquote response to those with sore nipples and baby sniffles and etc etc but it hasn't happened today - dd took a flying head dive out of the high chair which was all my fault







: and I have been sticking to her like glue all day.

Hugs all and Elsanne - I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 

I was at a purse party yesterday and a mama, (my friend) was bragging about how her 3 mth old slept 14 hours, because she didnt pick her up when she cried after a month. I do not know why I cannot say anything in situations like this. Do you guys? Also, do you remain friends with very maintstream moms?

I have such a hard time with this. Two of my good friends did CIO. I let them know that I didn't agree with it and could never do that to my babies. I think that what I said was, "I could never do that to my babies. It just doesn't make any sense to me to put them in a room by themselves and let them cry." We are still friends, so I guess I didn't offend them too much. they know where I stand and I know where they stand. We just try not to talk about it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

Wow, that's a really interesting thought. I hadn't considered that aspect, but I think you're onto something big. I try to respect my kids as little humans, rather than see them as needy or inconvenient. I'm having a much bigger thought than I can articulate right now. Like a paradigm shift almost. Sorry I can't get the words out, but thank you for the insight there.









: Sabbath, you have opened up a new way of thinking for me. Well, not new, just a different perspective. Lots to think about. And you thought you'd get flamed. HA!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
ok, I get the bad mom award for the day. Last night, I was sitting up at the edge of the bed nursing DS around 2 a.m., and next thing I know he's on his stomach on the tile floor screaming. At the time I knew how it happened, but don't remember now (I do know I didn't doze off, but can't figure out if he stretched or slipped or what). He calmed down pretty quickly, but had a fat lip and a blood blister this morning to show for it. Luckily he didn't act any differently today than any other, but oh the guilt.

in other news, I'm in a tank top and shorts today and about to go play with ds in the grass







Gotta love sicily in March.

Don't you love Mommy Guilt?? Oh, and I am SO jealous of your weather!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama* 
a

I have found that people who treat their children as inconveniences tend to treat other people in their lives poorly as well. They tend not to be great friends anyway, so ultimately, a distance forms.

In addition, i have found that i, even when keeping my mouth shut, become a threat. Somehow people like this tend to view my natural parenting style as an indictment of theirs. This also naturally creates a distance.

i work very hard at being nonjudgemental. it is one of my personal goals. But when i feel that emotional neglect of a child is involved, it becomes nearly impossible, even if I never actually say anything outloud.

Liz









: to all of that. Very well put Liz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
member!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















:





















:

WAHOO Kelly!! And, I LOVE your title!! I'm still trying to think of a good one for me.

Thank you all for the







s and :guhs. Truly, I love this board. We got through the day without incidence and A is now older than E was. It is a bittersweet milestone. Always is.

We still don't know when we're moving. Hopefully dh will get the official offer (ie numbers) today. We're hoping to go on a house hunting trip this weekend and move the weekend of the 19th. We'll see though! EEK!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I have lots to respond to, but no time now. I must get this house in order in the next 2 weeks before my trip. Tanya~ I totally seey our dilemna. I guess I'd vote for waiting till the nest is empty. But i could see not wanting to give up your flowers again. Tough choice.

So I went to whole foods yesterday to get some probiotics for Mattie. She is still constipated. I've gotten one poop in 2 weeks and I'm beginning to really feel worried. Thinking that it may be a result of antibiotics, I thought I'd try to restore her intestinal flora. There's one lady that's very helpful, but she was not there this week. So I asked the lady I found a couple questions. I was looking at one brand that I've used with Emma that worked out well, but didn't know what the dosage should be for Mattie. She told me I should try this other probiotc that's a powder. She said I could just mix with her formula and put it in her bottle. I said she doesn't have a bottle, I'll just take this kind. And I left. I feel very unsettled about it. I'm unsure of what I should do with this. I probably should have sad something to the woman, but I was so shocked. I get that verywhere else-the assumption that I ff, but at whole foods, I guess I expect that people would assume I bf, particularly someone working there. Maybe I'm just being overly sensitive.


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
Mason slept from 7pm to 6:30am








: Not a peep, I kept checking on him, I am not to be fooled though, this will not last.

I was at a purse party yesterday and a mama, (my friend) was bragging about how her 3 mth old slept 14 hours, because she didnt pick her up when she cried after a month. I do not know why I cannot say anything in situations like this. Do you guys? Also, do you remain friends with very maintstream moms?

I am so jealous. The most I've ever gotten is 5 hours, and I was awake for ALL of it because of a nasty cold.

I have many mainstream friends and they all refer to me (in their heads, but I can see it) as the crunchy/weird one. Abuse of any sort makes me physically ill, but because I don't want to totally alienate anyone, the most I can do is state how _I_ approach a given situation with _my_ DS and hope they keep asking questions or see the point I'm trying to get across. I've had many many people say what a great baby I have and then in the next breath imply that I'm not parenting them the "right" way because I do x or don't do y. What is up with that?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
dd took a flying head dive out of the high chair which was all my fault







: and I have been sticking to her like glue all day.

is it bad that that made me feel a little better? I am just so glad that DS will not remember all the mishaps from these first years but will instead grow up knowing that he is loved and cared for on every level.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
She said I could just mix with her formula and put it in her bottle. I said she doesn't have a bottle, I'll just take this kind. And I left. I feel very unsettled about it. I'm unsure of what I should do with this. I probably should have sad something to the woman, but I was so shocked. I get that verywhere else-the assumption that I ff, but at whole foods, I guess I expect that people would assume I bf, particularly someone working there. Maybe I'm just being overly sensitive.

oh yeah, people are always surprised, whether mildly or overtly when they realize that I'm still pretty much EBF and that I am ok with that. Sad that formula is the norm, even in whole foods.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Had a hard night...baby mucho wakies and then Sol (almost 3, also in bed w/me) was snortin' n snufflin' with a cold--asks for water at 3 am. I go get it. 5 am, she sits up screaming OUUUUUUCH!!! and clutching her (what I now know was her) bladder and as I begin to take off her jammies she explodes wetly all over us, the bed, the floor en route to the bathroom, etc...I'm thinking it's diarrhea and am sooo relieved to see it's pee.

tell this story to her first boyfriend and then you'll be even. Of course, she'll probably hate you for it, but at least you won't have _that_particular boy to worry about ever again ;-)


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Tanya~ I totally seey our dilemna. I guess I'd vote for waiting till the nest is empty. But i could see not wanting to give up your flowers again. Tough choice.

Actually the nest is still under construction.







That's why I'm undecided. If it were already inhabited by little eggs, I'd just wait. I guess I still have the other window box...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
I

is it bad that that made me feel a little better?

not at all! glad to be of service!!

Tanya - I think the birds come first.

I haven't thought really to divide my friends into non-mainstream/mainstream, whatever. I know they all love their kids and do their best. I have sometimes felt really uneasy with the way one of them (funnily enough a real proponent of EBF) treated her dc, it comes under discipline I suppose, it was like she needed total control, and she would get quite hysterical when he didn't comply. It was clearly her mental problem, but it was very hard to watch. I was just as good to her dc as I could be, and explained how I was trying to be with my dd and how incredibly difficult I found it too.
There is more distance maybe between us, but no less affection, if that makes any sense...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Actually the nest is still under construction.









even potential birds!!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Actually the nest is still under construction.







That's why I'm undecided. If it were already inhabited by little eggs, I'd just wait. I guess I still have the other window box...


personally i'd try to figure out the kind of bird and go from there-if it's a protected songbird, i'd let them be and just enjoy watching the babies grow-if it's a predatory nonnative species like house wren, house sparrow or starling, i'd remove and takeover the box! i'm pretty hardcore about protecting my native songbirds-bc (before children) i was in charge of a bluebird trail...but that's probably more than you wanted to know...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Hmm. I'm not sure what kind it is. I know it's not a songbird. It's small and brown. It's not bigger than the length of my hand. It's nest from last year was small enough to cup in my hands. I'm probably going to leave it alone. It just doesn't give me the predatory vibe, IYKWIM. But they sure did make a lot of noise whenever we would take a peek at the nest. Should have seen dh jump when we first found it last year!







: He got too close not knowing the mama was there and she flew out really fast.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

sounds like i'd leave it too!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Mira---you FUNNY! That's a good idea (the boyfriend thing).


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Peeking in from h#ll! I will catch up on the posts I missed later tonight.

Mason is sooooooo sickkkkkkkkoooooooo







:

I got thrown up on 7 times in the last 36 hours. Lots of diaherra, no sleep from 10:30 pm-5:30am. Then I got three hours before hubby took off to Vail to go snowboaridng with his brother. (free trip, very lat minute) I am terribly sad and depressed that my support system left me here to deal with the hard stuff (two sicko kids).

We went to the doc today so I could rest easy tonight without worrying about dehydration, and they said we are at the bridge between dehydration and on our way out. He is SOOOOOOOOO lethargic, maybe picked his head up like 5 times today. Just started nursing strong again, so that should make him feel better.

Have a good night ladies, and thanks for letting me vent about the hubby who has no clue. (last night he asked why we can't just let the baby fuss, and I responded with um cause he will throw up, choke and could get hurt choking







: ) Maybe it was sleep talking but I was pissed, he should of taken over







:


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

s aydensmama! that sux!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Autumn ate some more solids today! I didn't expect her to, but she fed them all to herself! It was great, she is really getting that pincher reflex down. I hope these don't effect her diapers too much, but I guess it's just paper. I mean I am not sure about the nutritional value of a page of my knitpicks catalog, but hey, it's what she wanted to eat, so who am i to deny my perfect DD?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Aydensmama, I am soooo osooooo soooo sorry about your sitch today. That must suck so very badly. What is going on with lil punkin? Poor baby, poor mama, poor family! And no help! Ye-gads, girl. Hang in there and I hope tomorrow dawns a little healthier. Keep us posted.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I am so behind but wanted to welcome anyone new and give







s to those who need them


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

hi


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Autumn ate some more solids today! I didn't expect her to, but she fed them all to herself! It was great, she is really getting that pincher reflex down. I hope these don't effect her diapers too much, but I guess it's just paper. I mean I am not sure about the nutritional value of a page of my knitpicks catalog, but hey, it's what she wanted to eat, so who am i to deny my perfect DD?


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

aydensmama that really sux hugs to you

not much happening here. I am mourning the departure of summer (well in another few weeks anyway) and I"m getting ready to go back to work. Am going to work mornings and my partner oops wife







will work afternoons. We've always worked 20 hours each and made up one full time income between us.

So i'll just be away from my wee babe for 4 hours each morning which feels really manageable. I like it this way cos it means I get a break and the kids get the benefits of both mummies caring for them!









hope all those with yucky bugs are on the mend

btw where's amy these days? the pancake goddess


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
senior

Kel meant to say congratulations yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Aydensmama,









Kim, glad to hear the day was OK.







And good luck with the job/move!

Mira, I too, am highly envious of the Silician weather.









JJoy,








I think it's perfectly reasonable to feel that way about the assumption that you must be ffing Mattie. Best of luck with preparing for your trip to California! I'm visiting my sister in a few weeks, too, though it's a family trip. I am not brave enough to fly on my own with DS, let alone a babe plus a toddler!







Let us know how it goes.

Claire, sorry to hear your summer vacation is coming to an end. Sounds wonderful about the morning/afternoon shift with DW, though!

Sabbath,







What is it with babies and paper?

Elsanne, that is a beautiful place!

Tricia, ouch.









Steph, sorry to hear about the allergies.







:

Tanya, no idea on the bird's nest. I would probably leave it, but that might be because I'm lazy.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Witt-that's a great set-up you have there. I wish dh and I could swing something like that. I wish I could just find a flexible enough job that's only like 4 hours a day. I think it's great for your kiddos that you work it that way.

I keep thinking of Elsanne's Christmas trip home. I still feel for your trauma.
Dh was going to try to get me an ergo and the backpack diaper bag. I am going to a *gasp* leash for Emma. She's a runner. She's very spirited and there's no way I'm going somewhere like an airport without a leash on her. It's a little monkey backpack and she loves it. My project today was to go through all the kids clothes and try to get rid of some. And make what I want suitable for storage. Organized basically. Dh's employer is slow and they are cutting back his hours. So that now means no ergo for me.







Ok, I'm such a baby, where's my gratitude for the things I do have. Like my own house







:





















:







Well not our own, like we own it, but our own, like only we live here. Yay!

I have a dilemna with Mattie I'll be posting in the main board. I'll post and you guys add your input.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Autumn ate some more solids today! I didn't expect her to, but she fed them all to herself! It was great, she is really getting that pincher reflex down. I hope these don't effect her diapers too much, but I guess it's just paper. I mean I am not sure about the nutritional value of a page of my knitpicks catalog, but hey, it's what she wanted to eat, so who am i to deny my perfect DD?










What is it about that wonderful Knitpicks catalog?!?! A loves to eat it also!! Today she was in S's bedroom playing. she was pretty quiet, so I went to check on her...she'd ingested almost an entire page of a book!







: She really is my vacuum cleaner. I am ALWAYS fishing things out of this girl's mouth!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Check out my thread about Mattie's Constipation.


----------



## Midwitch (Feb 17, 2007)

Nope, nothing yet- hoping it will keep that way for a good long while yet! I cramped ever so bad, so I'm not missing it!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Briefly 'cuz I'm on my way to work...

Ethan is paper-obsessed. He like to chew on the tags of anything that has tags. And we have a smallish pile of newspapers that lives by the fireplace in the living room - I swear he's going to start crawling just so he can get over there faster.

pile of newspapers
meant for burning, but instead
a baby magnet


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey, Midwitch, you just dashing in here just like that? Introduce yourself!! And yay, glad you're not bleeding.









Jus--*sigh* newspapers. A point of consternation for me, since someone told me about all the evils in the ink. Another one of those things where I think, Ignorance is indeed Bliss.
Which reminds me of a recent trip to the supermarket. Amara fusses, I give her my shopping list. She begins to munch (of course). An older woman comes by and says, she shouldn't eat paper, it will get stuck in her gut! (a belief held 'round here) So I smile, say thanks, and remove paper. Fuss. I give her a plastic bag from the produce section and then an older man comes by and says, she shouldn't have that plastic bag, she could asphyxiate!
GAH! Okay already! And what about her uncovered feet? And her uncovered head? The fact that she is not dressed for the snow in 80 degree heat? WHAT ABOUT ALL THOSE WRONGS I COMMIT AS A MOTHER HMMMM?????


----------



## seamama11 (Jan 5, 2007)

Good morning everyone!

As my beliefs get stronger and stronger, I too have a hard time understanding other's parenting choices. I have to admitt...get ready...I read babywise before my son Charlie was born. Everyone around me told me how I had to get him on a schedule, let him cry himself to sleep and absolutely never nurse ond demand. My mother was horrified that I would even consider letting our little lovebug cry....so she was a steady support for parenting the way I am now. But, in the beginning I didn't know exactly what to do. My MIL, SIL, and many others pushed for Babywise. I tried it, as far as nursing him every 3 hours...for a little while but it was so obvious that my baby was a human being with needs and a personality and putting him on a strict nap and nursing schedule was cruel. Finding MDC and really finding myself as a mother has firmed up everything I believe in as far as gentle, fun parenting.
The hard part has been watching how others parent. Like another post said I try not to judge and I keep in my that all the mothers I interact with love their babies and are trying their best. The women in my playgroup are great, I am the only one out of 13 that co-sleeps. And as our babies are getting older a few here and there are doing CIO. I try to listen to them and be supportive and then throw comments here and there like....I couldn't do that to Charlie because there are so many things he may need...a burp...gas...a diaper change....he may be hungry. Of course when it comes down to it even if all of his needs are met I don't believe leaving him in a dark room in a crib that resembles a jail cell alone to cry is the right thing to do.
So...my new take on it all is to kindly tell them what I am doing and why it is working for us. Charlie sleeps with us and was waking every hour to nurse. Every week the women would be like: How is Charlie's sleeping saga.....I realized that I should be careful how I phrase things. Because with him sleeping in bed with us, the wakings are slowly fading and don't really phase us....and the more they understand that, the better possilibilty they may consider co-sleeping. Some mothers are astounded to learn that we all sleep better and actually prefer him in bed with us.
My SIL who let her son CIO and has a discipline way that is fairly strict just emailed me complaining about her neighbor who doesn't yell or use timeouts.....it was funny because it was like she could have been complaining about me and dh...the way her friend treats her 2 year old like he is a friend rather than a child. I had to gently explain to her that there are different parenting styles and each into his own. I hope through the email she could better understand why some feel an explanation and a hug are better than a timeout and yelling.
Sorry for the long post. I guess I have so much to say about this all.
I have to say again, and I am new to this thread...that you all are awesome. Everyone seems to post often, to really care about each other, and to be really supportive. I really look forward to getting to know all of us.
Thanks,
Sarah and CHarlie (8 months)


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Should I clean it out and shoo them away? Or should I wait for flowers until the nest is empty?

We had a bird start to build a nest on our front porch a couple springs ago. We decided to evict it because we were attacked when we would go outside. However, if the bird had left us alone, we probably would have left it alone.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
dd took a flying head dive out of the high chair which was all my fault







: and I have been sticking to her like glue all day.

How's she doing now? DS fell head first in to a faucet the other day when I was trying to brush my teeth. He cried forever it seemed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
We still don't know when we're moving. Hopefully dh will get the official offer (ie numbers) today. We're hoping to go on a house hunting trip this weekend and move the weekend of the 19th. We'll see though! EEK!

Did you find out anything? Good luck on the house hunting ... such a pain.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I probably should have sad something to the woman, but I was so shocked. I get that verywhere else-the assumption that I ff, but at whole foods, I guess I expect that people would assume I bf, particularly someone working there. Maybe I'm just being overly sensitive.

I had a similar situation at the health food store. I was buying probiotics and the woman said just to mix it in with DS's bottle. I said he's never had a bottle, is it ok to mix with breastmilk in a cup. She said that it was if he could drink out of it. DS spilled a little the first couple times I gave him the mixture, but he's now a pro at cup drinking. Now he sees a cup and lunges for it. How's the poo?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
Peeking in from h#ll!

Sounds like you have your hands full. I hope things are getting easier today. Do you have a friend or relative who could come over and help out while your DH is away?







s to you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
I mean I am not sure about the nutritional value of a page of my knitpicks catalog, but hey, it's what she wanted to eat, so who am i to deny my perfect DD?


















: This had me cracking up!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seamama11* 
As my beliefs get stronger and stronger, I too have a hard time understanding other's parenting choices. I have to admitt...get ready...I read babywise before my son Charlie was born.

Thanks for posting your story. How wonderful that you trusted your motherly instincts rather than what everyone else was telling you! I've never read babywise, but I want to just to see what the appeal is. However, I don't want to buy it and give any more profits to the "dark side"!

I've been doing an elimination diet for both mine and DS's eczema (as well as my Lenten discipline) and I have to say I never knew the other wonderful side effects it would produce. My eczema is slowly improving, I've lost over 5 lbs, dropped over an inch in my waist, and I don't need as much sleep (and I've only been doing this for about a week)! In the past when I've done allergy diets and elimination diets, I've never had such drastic results. I also didn't have the withdrawl period this time. I haven't craved a bit of sugar yet. This may be a new way of eating for me; I feel great!


----------



## seamama11 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi,
What exactly is an elimination diet?
That is great that you feel so much better.
Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I eliminate foods from my diet (most grains, refined and a lot of natural sugars, and all dairy) that I think are causing a problem (specifically eczema in my case). Then after a period of detox where all of the eliminated foods have a chance to work their way out of my system, I'll add back the eliminated foods one at a time. If DS or I have a reaction to the food, then that food is to be avoided as much as possible. Does that make sense?


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Here is a link to and about eliminiation diets:

http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T041200.asp


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Sabbath, how are you doing today? That's a great link, BTW. The elimination diet I'm doing isn't quite as restrictive as the one Dr. Sears recommends, but I thought I'd try eliminating the most likely culprits first and if that doesn't help, then getting rid of more. Kinda backwards logic, but so far, it's really helping.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey whatever works for you Laura! I am so glad it's working, what a weight off you that must be.

We are doing.....okay. She is currently napping. Took me a while, but finally got her to sleep. I think that more of this is me, and not so much her. Sure she is high needs, but why does that apparently make it difficult? It doesn't, it's just different. Not harder, just different. I am hoping that if I can get myself under control with the anti-depressants and the therapy for the PPD, that I will be better equipped to properly respond to her, and her needs. Here's hopin!! Thanks for asking!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I hope the PPD issues get resolved. A high needs baby isn't easy, but compound that with PPD and it has to be REALLY tough.







Do you know the culprit of your migraines?


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Still no poop. I think I'm going to take her to the doc. If my SIL can get carseats.
Babywise is a secular version of a Christian parenting program called Let the Little Children Come...Along the Infant Way. It used to be called Preparation for parenting. I have Along the Infant Way if you'd like to borrow it. I'm a former Babywiser







. The appeal is that your child sleeps and eats predictably and through the night early. To me, it seemed like the right thing to do. My mom is a huge campaigner for schedules. She is apalled that my children are not on ANY kind of schedule. I used babywise with my sister's oldest when I was helping her raise her girls. I tried it with her second but she refused. But she did CIO a lot. :sad She really just cried almost constantly, even when held. My oldest niece is now 7 1/2 and I recently apologized to her for those things. She was cool about it, but I'm not sure she really knew what I was talking about. I get a hard time from my mom and my sister because I did things one way with her kids and now totally different with my kids. My younger sister has her son on a very strict schedule and everyone thinks it's so great. I was going to use it when I wasw pregnant, but my instincts kicked in when Emma was born and I just followed them. I'm so glad now. I do think it's good to know what exactly the books say so when people advocate them, you know what they're talking about. I hear people all the time talking against books and parenting theories that they haven't even read.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
GAH! Okay already! And what about her uncovered feet? And her uncovered head? The fact that she is not dressed for the snow in 80 degree heat? WHAT ABOUT ALL THOSE WRONGS I COMMIT AS A MOTHER HMMMM?????









:







: I am so with you here... Mexico and Poland do have something in common!

thanks for asking Laura, dd was fine, she hardly cried at all actually, I just fed her immediately. She's made of rubber, I swear.

Nice to meet you, seamama. Are you lucky enough to live near the sea? I love the sea more than anything. Unfortunately I live a ridiculous distance from it...


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't. I have had them since I was 12, getting 4-5 a week often going to sleep and waking up with them. Test after test after test hasn't revealed a cause, but we do know that it has something to do with my hormones. (Went away when I was pregnant, worse around periods, ect ect) I have been hospitalized for em, they get so bad! I used to have to keep imitrex injectables in my house.

Really, you sort of get to a point where you have an optimal level, and an operational level, LOL! I could probably stand through a low grade rock concert with a small migraine. It's probably why childbirth and laboring wasn't quite so bad. You sort of have to find a zone, and a hazy one at that, where you sort of...live with it. Constant pain.

But I digress!!! LOL!!

It has it's drawbacks, but the worse one to date is how hard it is to listen to a baby crying and feel the way I feel while I having a migraine. It's unbelievable how hard it is to keep your cool. Ahh. The joys of motherhood eh?


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

wow, a few people posted whilst I was typing! I was responding to Laura and her question about migraines.


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok, I am obviously overlooking something, but how do you qoute? I am sorry, very embarresed to even ask









We are getting better today. It is very obvious today that this is going to keep us down under for a couple of weeks! Thanks everyone for the hugs. My mom came and helped out a little so I could wash out the vomit, and she helped with baths and dishes! I am still very mad at the hubby







:

Sabbath- I glanced at your other post, and I am sorry that things are crazy with Autumn. I am happy that you may be feeling better soon though!

sarenka- so glad that there is no harm from the fall.

swaneecook- how fun about the unexpected weight loss. I am working hard at WW, and a personal trainer

elsanne- i love your story from the grocery store, in Texas I never have my kids feet covered, and the world thinks they need to help me parent. aren't there more important things in life?







:

Thanks everyone for the hugs, really It is nice to know that people REALLY know how hard it can be sometimes, even though it is so sweet to (I secretely love one part of my wipped out toddler: he cuddles when he is sick)

When I learn how to qoute, I will get better at this!

Also...my mom and I were discussing, what is the difference between probiotics and acidolpholos? Which is better?


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh Aydensmommy I totally forgot to wish you getting better, I am a butt I am so sorry! I am glad that you are on the mend, that CANNOT have been fun.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
Ok, I am obviously overlooking something, but how do you qoute? I am sorry, very embarresed to even ask









Also...my mom and I were discussing, what is the difference between probiotics and acidolpholos? Which is better?

As for quoting, at the bottom right of each post there is a button that says "Quote". If you want to quote that particular post, push that button and a response screen will appear with that post in quotes. If you want to multiquote, there is a button to the right of the "Quote" button (it's slightly smaller) and each person you want to quote, you simply push that button and that square will turn red. If you decide not to quote one of the posts, push that button again and it will go back to being normal colored. When you are finished with finding multiple people to quote, push the reply button as you normally would and in the response screen will be all the quotes. Does that make any sense?

As for probiotics vs. acidopholus, I am under the assumption that acidophilus is a type of probiotic. Is that correct?


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Sabbath, I just read your other post. I can totally relate. Autumn sounds a lot like Emma. Do you have an exersaucer? If not, i'd recommend one. Generally, I wouldn't, but I think you really need one. Your dh is gone too long and you need something. If she likes standing, that will probably make her happy. I would definitely try the no-cry sleep solution. It has some great tips. Fresh air is also very, very good. We are a one car family and we don't get out much, but I have really noticed a difference when Emma gets outside in the sun and fresh air, even if it's cool. Could you find a nearby walking park? Even putting her in the stroller for a bit will help you with not feeling so touched out. As time goes on, it does get better in some ways. More challenging in others. I'm sure you're thinking, great it gets better, but what about now. Jus do what works for you. With nursing, have you tried distraction. Even to the point where maybe you put onBaby einstein or something. Just to get you through.Emma is still asking to nurse almost every hour at 2 1/2. I talk to her about it and tell her why not and such. Then I send onto something new. I think Autumn will get better when she's mobile. Till then just take it moment by moment and do what works. I found a local ap playgroup through finding your tribe. you might try there. oh, i also would recommend reading Raising your SPirited Child. It's more for older kids but has some stuff to help you understand your baby and maybe some helpful hints. Big hugs to you. I wish Seattle wasn't so far from Texas. You could come hang at my house.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
How's the poo?
















: What a great question. It reminds me of thread Quagmire once started, called "How's your perineum?", and she said she was going to try to work that into casual conversation.

Seriously, though, I'm glad to hear the elimination diet is going so well! It's so much easier to stay with something when you can really see the results.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
GAH! Okay already! And what about her uncovered feet? And her uncovered head? The fact that she is not dressed for the snow in 80 degree heat? WHAT ABOUT ALL THOSE WRONGS I COMMIT AS A MOTHER HMMMM?????

Yeah. I've given up on other people's standards. Here, where it is very cold, people are always fretting that DS is underdressed. He isn't - he's a heatmaking machine, and if I put too much on him he gets all sweaty and that's worse in the cold, IMO. I just take comfort in knowing that I know him best.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
It has it's drawbacks, but the worse one to date is how hard it is to listen to a baby crying and feel the way I feel while I having a migraine. It's unbelievable how hard it is to keep your cool. Ahh. The joys of motherhood eh?
















I Can Not Imagine. I'm so sorry! Uuuuuugh!
Did you have any head or neck trauma as a kid?
The only other thing I can think of would be a dietary sensitivity (esp. to artificial sweeteners) but given the fact that you posted the above link, I'm guessing you're aware of those things







I know you didn't ask for advice, I just hate to see a mama in pain









Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
We are getting better today. It is very obvious today that this is going to keep us down under for a couple of weeks! Thanks everyone for the hugs. My mom came and helped out a little so I could wash out the vomit, and she helped with baths and dishes! I am still very mad at the hubby







:

So glad things are improving.
And yes, acidophilus is one type of probiotic.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

If I am correct, probiotics contains multiple types of good bacteria. The one I get for my girls has acidopholus and L. casei. ACidopholus is just one kind of good bacteria, often found in yogurt. It helps keep the yeastys away.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Juicy~do you have any advice on our poop situation? Short of getting her adjusted. We just can't. I've cried about it and comes to terms with it. Is there any other option for her?


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Really, you sort of get to a point where you have an optimal level, and an operational level, LOL!

That's gotta be tough. More







for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 














: What a great question. It reminds me of thread Quagmire once started, called "How's your perineum?", and she said she was going to try to work that into casual conversation.

Seriously, though, I'm glad to hear the elimination diet is going so well! It's so much easier to stay with something when you can really see the results.

Glad I could give you a chuckle! The "How's your perineum?" thread was one of my favorites as well. Speaking of which, mine's doing fine!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Juicy~do you have any advice on our poop situation? Short of getting her adjusted. We just can't. I've cried about it and comes to terms with it. Is there any other option for her?

Have you done any abdominal massage with her? Follow the colon starting with her lower right side, just above the hip bone and trace the colon straight up to just below the ribs, then straight over to the L side of her body and down toward the hip bone. It helps to use oil (olive oil works just fine). When doing abdominal massage, always work in a clockwise direction to help get things flowing.

Here's a website that gives a better description:
http://www.americanbaby.com/ab/story...ef=AB17&page=2

Quote:

Tummy
1. Hold your hand so your pinky's edge can move like a paddle across your baby's belly. Starting at the base of the rib cage, stroke down with one hand, then the other, in a paddle-wheel-like motion.

2. Massage her abdomen with your fingertips in a circular, clockwise motion.

3. Do the "I Love U" stroke: Trace the letter I down your baby's left side. Then trace an inverted L, stroking across the belly along the base of her ribs from her right side to her left and down. Trace an inverted U, stroking from low on the baby's right side, up and around the navel, and down the left side.

4. Walk your fingers around her navel, clockwise.

5. Hold knees and feet together and gently press knees up toward her abdomen. Rotate baby's hips around a few times to the right. (This often helps expel gas.)

6. Place hand on tummy horizontally and rock your hand from side to side a few times. Note: Avoid massaging tummy if the cord hasn't completely healed.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Is everyone doing kegels?
Hold ... 2 ... 3 ... 4 ... 5. And release ... Repeat as needed.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks Laura, I'm going to try that in a little bit. I'm really starting to feel a little worried about her. She's been a bit crabby today. Doesn't want me to leave her sight, even if I'm in her distant sight. mostly she's herself, just a little off.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Okay, we have achieved poopage,s o now I can totally stop worrying. She was sitting in the highchair and let out a big heart-broken cry. I was in the other room for a second and figured Emma made her mad by taking something form her. I got her out as we were pretty much finished with lunch. i put her on the floor right in front of me to play. I read some posts, and then posted. And then I smelled something and Emma was not nearby. I checked and we had a big mess. Yay! Who knew I would one day be excited about poop? She had a big, claylike poop about the size of my hand without my fingers, that thickness too and a bunch of bf baby poop too. So I'm thinking that was our culprit. Sorry for the yucky deets. I have no conversation filters. So thank for the advice. i think I'm still gonna massage her belly tonight before bed, just to encourage things to stay on track. Plus, I'm going to keep on the probiotics. I think I'll stop with laxatives and give her a two or three day break from prunes and see how it goes. With all that I was doing, i'm not sure what worked. Honestly, it may have been nothing I did. Anyway, i'll keep all interested parties posted. Thanks for listening.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

:














Doing the poopy dance of joy!














:


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for the excitement. Who knew poop could make your day?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Jjoy, so glad your poo issue seems resolved. I'd ditto everything you just said - give her system a rest and see how things evven out over the next few days.

Kegel... kegel... um, is that the thing that makes it so I don't pee every time I sneeze?







:


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Kegel... kegel... um, is that the thing that makes it so I don't pee every time I sneeze?







:









'tis why I posted the above reminder!







:


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

I am doing SO MUCH BETTER today.

Thanks you everyone, I so appreciate the support and love. More than you realize. I know I am a long way from normal, but so much better today.

JJuice, no head trauma, just unexplainable migraines. Well, hold on. I did. When I was living in Alaska we lived in a town where a lot of houses were joined by these boardwalk things and I was running across one of those one time, and fell off of it (under the railing) and fell about 15 feet onto a rock, and had 15 stitches in my head.

I guess that qualifies. And apparently it gave me amnesia too, sheesh. Forgot about that. No Chiro has ever asked me that before!! You are good.....


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Every day, I wish Juice would hold me in her arms,

and crack the stuffin' out of me. No, but seriously! I have this NECK thing. It's never right. T-1 & -2 are always askew. (t-1! are you impressed, juice? unless I have them wrong!)

Sab, I betcha that that has a lot to do with things. You think it's all done & healed, and betcha dollars to donuts it's not over! What a spill that must've been, eh?

Laura, *squeeze*, thanks for the reminder. *squeeze* I have a semi-schedule where I nurse down the girls for the night and that's when I do the elevator-up exercises.

JoyofPoop, I am so glad she went! That must be such a relief for both of you.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

OH, shoot. I think T-1 is wrong, because they're the cervical bunch, aw jeez...I was kind of sleeping through all my chiropractic classes







:


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

elsanne, you crack me up


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
JoyofPoop









:







:







:


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
I got thrown up on 7 times in the last 36 hours. Lots of diaherra, no sleep from 10:30 pm-5:30am. Then I got three hours before hubby took off to Vail to go snowboaridng with his brother. (free trip, very lat minute) I am terribly sad and depressed that my support system left me here to deal with the hard stuff (two sicko kids).

oh my! and here I was complaining to myself that I got thrown up on (or splash rebound effect) three times today... and my DH got home by 3 pm to help







... plus, it was my toddler lulu who was sick, not gingi. Anyway, that is all to say... BIG hug to you aydensmama.... I don't know if I would have let my DH go. I hope Mason's better VERY soon and you are a great, great mom staying so close. Unsung heroes are we, moms of sick babes!

Liz


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
We are doing.....okay. She is currently napping. Took me a while, but finally got her to sleep. I think that more of this is me, and not so much her. Sure she is high needs, but why does that apparently make it difficult? It doesn't, it's just different. Not harder, just different. I am hoping that if I can get myself under control with the anti-depressants and the therapy for the PPD, that I will be better equipped to properly respond to her, and her needs. Here's hopin!! Thanks for asking!

sabbath- for what it's worth: my first daughter is high needs, and my second is not. What a difference. A child who is "MORE" is SO wonderful, but the parenting experience is so different than that of an easy=peasy baby likie I have now. I used to think, during the first year with lulu, my eldest, it's me. Why I am I so tired? Why to I get to a breaking point so easily with her.... well, now, having had gingy, I see how much more work you have to do if you are sharing your life with a MORE! baby!! I just want to say, don't ever compare yourself to other moms, some of us (like me this time around) have these babies that take literally HALF the effort that babes like yours do. You may be doing the equivalent of having twins... If you ever (dare) to have another child... you may see. Just like I have. And what a relief that has been.

This is not to discount PPd, but sometimes I think PPD is a RATionAL reponse to a difficult situation....!! How's that!

Liz


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
I was running across one of those one time, and fell off of it (under the railing) and fell about 15 feet onto a rock, and had 15 stitches in my head.

I guess that qualifies.









: Not AT you, at all, but everyone forgets. That's why I have to ask. We all want our history to be This Week - I can't tell you how many people I see who say, "But I didn't DO anything!", and when I ask more, they say, "Well, I did have a toilet explode underneath me, but that was years ago, it cant possibly have anything to do with my sciatica."

And yes, that qualifies. I wish I could come over there and adjust you myself







but it's kinda far.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Every day, I wish Juice would hold me in her arms,

Words I do not hear often enough.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
and crack the stuffin' out of me. No, but seriously! I have this NECK thing. It's never right. T-1 & -2 are always askew. (t-1! are you impressed, juice? unless I have them wrong!)
*swoosh, swoosh, cut, paste, meld two posts together*
OH, shoot. I think T-1 is wrong, because they're the cervical bunch, aw jeez...I was kind of sleeping through all my chiropractic classes







:

I *am* impressed. 'Specially since though T1 & 2 are technically not the neck, many many neck problems actually are caused by them. It's a pyramid thing - imagine the base or platform being out of whack, and then trying to balance a pencil on that, with a bowling ball on top. So T1 and 2 are probably even more important than you think.

And sadly, I wouldn't crack you. I use a crazy voodoo technique, where we don't crack people and we expect the person's body to do most of the work. Its amazing (IMO). If'n ya really want to know, you could find info about it here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama* 
I used to think, during the first year with lulu, my eldest, it's me. Why I am I so tired? Why to I get to a breaking point so easily with her.... well, now, having had gingy, I see how much more work you have to do if you are sharing your life with a MORE! baby!! I just want to say, don't ever compare yourself to other moms, some of us (like me this time around) have these babies that take literally HALF the effort that babes like yours do. You may be doing the equivalent of having twins... If you ever (dare) to have another child... you may see. Just like I have. And what a relief that has been.

This is SO TRUE. My first DD - wow. She would nurse every 45 minutes AT NIGHT. It was so intense, we even tried CIO - ONE TIME, two minutes, she threw up all over herself and the crib and I *still* have not forgiven myself. But that showed me that she was just who she was, and she had needs, and my abandoning them wasn't going to do her any favors. So I guess I learned something good from it, and I never ever ever had any second thoughts about being there for her. I couldn't always comfort her, but I could always be there. It was so hard, though. SO HARD. And now, my third baby (yes, I am that crazy!!) is so so so easy. I truly feel now, that if I were presented with another high-needs babe, I would take it so much less personally, and I wish I could have known that with my first. I think I would have been more able to meet here where *she* needed to be met, rather than search for solutions that likely didn't exist.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama* 
o Unsung heroes are we, moms of sick babes!

Liz

*singing to the unsung*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

And sadly, I wouldn't crack you. I use a crazy voodoo technique,

Yaaaay! Oh, could I even like you MORE???? I just don't know! Because now I am all about this, which I didn't know had a name, that this one guy here in town (a massage/bodyworker) does, and he convinced me that the alignment stays longer when the body adjusts itself as gently coaxed by the practitioner.
*sigh* Juuuuuice....I sing unto theeeeeeeeee....


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Okay, we have achieved poopage

Yeah for pooping. That can be hard, I do wish I had your problem though









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Every day, I wish Juice would hold me in her arms,
and crack the stuffin' out of me.

That would be heaven!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama* 
oh my! and here I was complaining to myself that I got thrown up on (or splash rebound effect) three times today... and my DH got home by 3 pm to help







... plus, it was my toddler lulu who was sick, not gingi. Anyway, that is all to say... BIG hug to you aydensmama.... I don't know if I would have let my DH go. I hope Mason's better VERY soon and you are a great, great mom staying so close. Unsung heroes are we, moms of sick babes!

Thanks so much. I did not necessarily let him go, he kept saying should I go, I won't go, well maybe I'll go, and I did not respond. I did not want to validate him either way. He should of made the right decision IMO. I am super upset with him to say the least. Thanks and I really hope that Lulu feels better and it doesn't keep up or pass to the babe!

Look at me, I learned how to qoute!!!!!!!





















:


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Juice~ that's how our chiro does it. Oh how I wish i could take my girls in, or to you. And myself, I couldn't even begin to dream that big. My C3 always goes out because I'm a belly sleeper. I tried to program my girls to not be belly sleepers. i turned Emma over till she was 13 months. She always flipped back over within a minute. i've given up with mattie. It must be a gene. My lower back is also always off and I have one hip that is usually out. Anyway, enough about my back.....


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

JoyofPoop

Oh, that's a DDDDC just screaming for attention.







: But so glad that she's had a BM!

If Juice were my chiro, I'd see her three times a week.







:

Maybe if we keep asking about Amy and Pavlina they'll check in???







:

I won't be around much the rest of the week. Major things happening with our







bill. My house must be cleaned tomorrow for my SIL to watch my dd1 on Thursday while the baby and I go to the house committee hearing. If it passes committee on Thursday, it could be on the House floor for a vote as soon as Friday!! Then on to the Senate....


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Juice, i would go see you too if you weren't that far. My chiro doesn't crack either, he uses a dif equipement tho than you. Dont know what's it called.

talking about belly sleeper, dd3 was a belly sleeper until she got sick.







Now she sleeps on her back. It feels totally weird to put her on her back and see her fall asleep like that.


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Just have to take a moment to show....

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/000_0073.jpg

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/100_1459.jpg (he loves his sling so much he crawls around in it!)

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/100_1417.jpg

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/100_1470.jpg (STUCK- howd I get here)

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1.../100_14411.jpg

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/100_1387.jpg

I was posting pics in the cosleeping thread, and I got carried away


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/100_1470.jpg (STUCK- howd I get here)


Oh Oh!! I gotta tell you, cause someone just saw it in one of my pics and told me. That teething ring that's on the carpet to the right of the saucer, has been recalled. Hazard with the ring part breaking and beads becoming choking hazards. Thought you should know!!


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

of topic, but oh well: my mom heard a rumor that used cd's are now banned from ebay because of risk of disease. can it be? anyone have a link? how crazy is that?!

great pics, aydensma, I love the first one!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
I am doing SO MUCH BETTER today.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama* 
sabbath- for what it's worth: my first daughter is high needs, and my second is not. What a difference.
This is not to discount PPd, but sometimes I think PPD is a RATionAL reponse to a difficult situation....!! How's that!











I have the same experience, and totally agree that PPD can be a rational response to a situation which no one was designed to cope with alone. To me, Sabbath, when I read through your thread (and didn't respond - sorry - babe getting into everything) what struck me the most was loneliness. That you need people around, physically around, maybe it's even worth cutting down on internet friends in order to pull out all the stops and get yourself surrounded by some real life women?? Or maybe that's just my advice to myself! certainly witt's question was on the nail - what do YOU need.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
if I were presented with another high-needs babe, I would take it so much less personally, and I wish I could have known that with my first. I think I would have been more able to meet here where *she* needed to be met, rather than search for solutions that likely didn't exist.









:

aydensmama - love the pics, and mad at your dh for you. I must say, in your place I would have said something while he was deciding. Like "I cannot possibly do this alone and I need you"!!

I say this quite a lot







:

Joy - yay for the poop!! Please don't install conversational filters. I like you the way you are!!


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Baby seems to be doing wonderfully. She's got more energy, and needs less sleep, than ever. This is taking its predictable toll on mom, who has pretty much the same energy and sleep needs as she did prior to this amazing burst in baby productivity.

Side note: I think I missed the official notice that the verb "to give" was removed from the English language. I have read so many instances of the NOUN "gift" being used as a verb in the past couple days, it is driving my inner stickler crazy. "I was gifted..." when the writer doesn't mean "I was unusually intelligent or talented" makes me cringe every time. I even cringed a little typing it out just now.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

Maybe if we keep asking about Amy and Pavlina they'll check in???







:











I'm sorry I've been so out of it! Someone send me an email if you ever really want my attention. I think I have that enabled from my username thingie.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
Just have to take a moment to show....

adorable! I can't believe all the teeth. K is about to sprout a tooth - my earliest teether yet at 7.5mos. He's army crawling and mad as hell that he can't get there faster. It's not an overly happy time for him these days.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 

Side note: I think I missed the official notice that the verb "to give" was removed from the English language. I have read so many instances of the NOUN "gift" being used as a verb in the past couple days, it is driving my inner stickler crazy. "I was gifted..." when the writer doesn't mean "I was unusually intelligent or talented" makes me cringe every time. I even cringed a little typing it out just now.









I have so many of those language things that make me cringe. As far as I can tell, however, this one is ok
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/gift







:

btw, would anyone visit an online tupperware party if I had one? As much as I'd love to be no-plastic in the house, it's not realistic at this point. Tupperware plastic, I'm told, is the safest type, and it's guaranteed for life, so I'm thinking about investing in this and pitching the cheap toxic stuff that I keep re-buying.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow, you ladies make me blush so early in the morning!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Oh Oh!! I gotta tell you, cause someone just saw it in one of my pics and told me. That teething ring that's on the carpet to the right of the saucer, has been recalled. Hazard with the ring part breaking and beads becoming choking hazards. Thought you should know!!

Nooo! That is my DS very favorite thing in the world. Well, almost very favorite. Thanks for the info!

Coming off a no-sleep night. Not for them, just for me







: and I am coffee-free right now, in hopes that I can take a tiny nap before I go to work. If Ethan cooperates, it just might work.

Say, do you all have any swell showering solutions? I've resorted to putting him on the bathroom floor with some toys and trying to shower in 2 minutes or less, before he starts rolling around all over


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
Baby seems to be doing wonderfully. She's got more energy, and needs less sleep, than ever. This is taking its predictable toll on mom, who has pretty much the same energy and sleep needs as she did prior to this amazing burst in baby productivity.

Side note: I think I missed the official notice that the verb "to give" was removed from the English language. I have read so many instances of the NOUN "gift" being used as a verb in the past couple days, it is driving my inner stickler crazy. "I was gifted..." when the writer doesn't mean "I was unusually intelligent or talented" makes me cringe every time. I even cringed a little typing it out just now.

Ooooh I like your style! I could go on n on about these things. Also liked how you described baby-sleep-mama-thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
of topic, but oh well: my mom heard a rumor that used cd's are now banned from ebay because of risk of disease. can it be? anyone have a link? how crazy is that?!

great pics, aydensma, I love the first one!

Aydensmama--truly, that first one is like worthy of some sort of prize. What great pictures. You look like you're really enjoying your son, and isn't that what it's all about?
Newlywaaz--in my morning/stuffy head







: state I totally pictured handling used compact discs and getting some nasty bacteria from them...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Wow, you ladies make me blush so early in the morning!







:

Coming off a no-sleep night. Not for them, just for me







: and I am coffee-free right now, in hopes that I can take a tiny nap before I go to work. If Ethan cooperates, it just might work.

Say, do you all have any swell showering solutions? I've resorted to putting him on the bathroom floor with some toys and trying to shower in 2 minutes or less, before he starts rolling around all over









a) Remember, dear, that you HEAL PEOPLE. This is no small feat. You deserve mucho credit. Mega karma points in your favor.

b)







so sorry for the no-sleep night. What's it about, if they slept fine?

c) Showering: I have this nice little lip about baby-chest height into the tub where I shower while she plays/pushes herself up/whatever. Sometimes it works, sometimes I have a wah-wah serenade.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

we just discovered the tub ring, which has been nice. She sits in it at the end of the tub, and showers too. I can still have my hot water, I just fill the tub a little bit with water, and stop the drain and by the time my hot water gets to the tub and mixes with her water it doesn't make it to hot. And I point the shower head straight down so the spray isn't near her.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Sarenka you are so wise! Thank you for your words.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

This morning dd1 gave me a sense of impending doom when she complained of being sick. She said her belly hurt. No fever, no snots, just definitely not feeling good. We go about our morning business getting ds to school. I carry her in when we get home, and tell her to lay down on the couch while I get dd2 out of the car. By the time I get back inside, she had just uke all over the floor. She had about a spoonful left that I caught with the bowl.







She's now sleeping on the couch.

Guess I may not be going to the capitol tomorrow if she pukes again. Is that bad to be sad I can't go?







: I do feel great empathy for my dd1. Especially when she told me in the bathroom as I cleaned her up "The princess is sick!" in her I'm-really-sick voice and with her I'm-really-sick face.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

:yawn:







:
Ethan cooperated, we got back in bed after I dropped the girls off at school, and TWO HOURS later, I emerged, at 10:30. It feels almost sinful! Ethan is still sleeping







:

Aydensmama, I meant to say earlier that Mason looks wonderful. I'd have no idea of his earlier troubles. Are there any lasting effects that you know of? He looks like he's right on target!









WNB, you're in good company on this thread. Nitpickers and sticklers are we (though very forgiving)! Especially when NAK - that's when my hypocrisy shines through.

Elsanne, I said it before and I'll say it again - I don't heal people. I unscramble them, and then they heal themselves. It might seem like a semantic difference, but I believe that healing comes from within. So I don't take it personally when someone doesn't get better right away, and I don't take it personally when someone claims that I "cured" them.

On the sleep last night - everybody did well, which means everybody woke up once (twice for the babe) and they were just all timed so that I didn't rest. All was good until 2am, when Ethan wanted to eat. 2:30 I had to pee. Since I actually got out of bed, it took me a while to settle back down. 3:45 Allison cried out in her sleep but didn't wake up. 4:30 Ethan ate. 5:15 Caitlyn came in and asked someone to tuck her back in bed. 6:00 DH reset his alarm for later







: and the rest is history. But I'm perking up after a nap - which is unheard of around here. Just when you really need a break, the universe provides.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Is that bad to be sad I can't go?







:

Of course it's not bad! I'd be terribly disappointed. But I still have my fingers crossed that she'll make a quick recovery, and all will be well.

Your description of her dialogue made me chuckle... last night DD2 explained that she had a cough *insert fake cough from 2 year old* and needed a cookie. I looked at her in disbelief and DH told me that 5 minutes earlier she'd told him she had a cough *cough cough* and needed applesauce.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Sigh. And the hits just keep on coming. My OTHER grandfather died last night. This one was NOT expected. Were is the bottom of this hole anyways, LOL


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Sabbath. I am so sorry for your loss. There's a song on our cd that says somewhere in the middle "bad news never had good timing." :guh


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Juice, you are so right--it's true that people heal themselves--and your unscrambling helps the messages get to the right parts. I just want to give you some props for all the hard work you do for those around you, really.

Oh, Sab. Wow. Are you anywhere near 30 years old? They say that's the "Saturn Return"...my condolences on your grandfather.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Elsanne, how did your meeting go? Or did I miss an update?


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

sabbath, I'm really sorry. hugs to you.






























so, if anyone is interested in seeing the tupperware, PM me for a link. They have some online-only deals, fwiw. shameless plug over.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks ladies! I gotta take this all in stride or else I just might crack. Good man, lived a long life, yadda yadda yadda. He was a really cool guy, and I loved him dearly, but I haven't seen him in a bit. So thanks again, I appreciate the hugs.

Tupperware eh? Hmmm. I could be mildly interested.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Juice, you are so right--it's true that people heal themselves--and your unscrambling helps the messages get to the right parts. I just want to give you some props for all the hard work you do for those around you, really.

Oh, Sab. Wow. Are you anywhere near 30 years old? They say that's the "Saturn Return"...my condolences on your grandfather.


Just turned 26 on Feb 1.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Elsanne, how did your meeting go? Or did I miss an update?

Oh, Tanya, I can't believe how you could remember my life in detail like this. It went well--things are always so much less stressful in actuality than in my mind, kwim? We agreed to advertise on blahblah sites and in blahblah magazines and fix blahblah windows etc...
Because I work from home, I always feel mildly guilty, like I'm getting away with something because I can turn around and lay down on the extra bed, or go get a snack, or work in my pjs. So I have this level of guilt floating around when I deal with my clients or in this case, my employer--for him I work hourly versus for commission for everyone else (so, no guilt).

Sab--no saturn return yet. It starts around 28. Anyway, still sorry for what you're going through...a hug for you...


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

hugs sab


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Yesterday I started new thyroid medication. I've been on the same meds for 10+ years and never really got back to normal. I had some improvement, but never back to 100%. Although at this point I'd settle for 90%. I'm hopeful for a dramatic change and for some of these symptoms to GO AWAY! One of which just happens to be mild, chronic depression. I've learned that a lot of hypothyroid patients do much better on the new med I'm trying.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

PancakeGoddess;7492407
so said:


> ssshhh, don't mention tupperware, we may reawaken Elsanne's trauma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
ssshhh, don't mention tupperware, we may reawaken Elsanne's trauma


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
ssshhh, don't mention tupperware, we may reawaken Elsanne's trauma










It totally did and for a momentito I thought she was making fun of me. *sniff*


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I love that this thread is so busy! (shhhh, don't tell, we've got twice as many posts as June







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Sigh. And the hits just keep on coming. My OTHER grandfather died last night. This one was NOT expected. Were is the bottom of this hole anyways, LOL









I'm so sorry. Side note - you don't really want to know where the bottom of the hole is









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







Sabbath. I am so sorry for your loss. There's a song on our cd that says somewhere in the middle "bad news never had good timing." :guh

Also, my favorite line in the history of songs:
"The circle of your friends
will defend the silver lining"
For what it's worth, we're here for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Juice, you are so right--it's true that people heal themselves--and your unscrambling helps the messages get to the right parts. I just want to give you some props for all the hard work you do for those around you, really.

I totally got that







: I just can't resist an opportunity to remind people how it works. And, apparently, on some level I feel I don't deserve props. Gonna have to do some introspection on that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
if anyone is interested in seeing the tupperware,

I read this as "if anyone is interested in peeing the tupperware", so at least we're all on the same page here









Tanya, I hope the new med makes a difference for you. Thyroid stuff is so tricky.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I love that this thread is so busy! (shhhh, don't tell, we've got twice as many posts as June







)








I'm so sorry. Side note - you don't really want to know where the bottom of the hole is










Sure I do! Is there a white rabbit?


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
ssshhh, don't mention tupperware, we may reawaken Elsanne's trauma

















I totally forgot! Elsanne, you need new tupperware now! Call yer mama and find out what style she likes.







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 







I totally forgot! Elsanne, you need new tupperware now! Call yer mama and find out what style she likes.







:









:







You are BAAAAD! I need a large-ish bowl, big enough to squat over, with a top.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Oh Oh!! I gotta tell you, cause someone just saw it in one of my pics and told me. That teething ring that's on the carpet to the right of the saucer, has been recalled. Hazard with the ring part breaking and beads becoming choking hazards. Thought you should know!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Nooo! That is my DS very favorite thing in the world. Well, almost very favorite. Thanks for the info!

Oh no!! That's one of the new toys(for x-mas) i got dd3 because i was tired of the old toys. She likes that one too.

Thanks Sabbath for the info. Now what do you do with a recall item??


----------



## mommytomahmoud (Jan 8, 2007)

i just wanted to share a few pics of my little baby boy

ttp://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c63/ayahahmad/DSC01050-1.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...d/DSC01052.jpg

i hope all the mommas and babies that r get better soon

ayah


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

That's all I got after reading about tupperware.

Beautiful boy you've got there, mama!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

laughup
you guys crack me up!!!

Sab









My mum died when I was 28 - that was my devastating saturn return..... are there any other devastating /life changing saturn returns I should be warned about????







:

Pancake goddess you're back!! did I just miss your posts or have you been gone a while?







:


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommytomahmoud* 
i just wanted to share a few pics of my little baby boy

ayah

ayah that's one beautiful baby you have there!!!


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

Say, do you all have any swell showering solutions? I've resorted to putting him on the bathroom floor with some toys and trying to shower in 2 minutes or less, before he starts rolling around all over









No solutions here. I do the same thing. I throw him on the floor outside the bathroom with the door open so I can see him. I leave a bunch of toys around. Of course, he always manages to find the one little piece of lint in the entire house.







: I spend 99% of my shower time running over to him, buck nekked and dripping wet, so I can pull something out of his mouth. I spend the other 1% of time hoping one of my kitties walks past him. That keeps him transfixed enough for me to rinse shampoo out of my hair.

Sabbath -- so sorry for your loss.

What is a Saturn Return? I'm 28 and it sounds like something that's happening to me.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Newlywaaz--in my morning/stuffy head







: state I totally pictured handling used compact discs and getting some nasty bacteria from them...

Me too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
ssshhh, don't mention tupperware, we may reawaken Elsanne's trauma











Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
I totally forgot! Elsanne, you need new tupperware now! Call yer mama and find out what style she likes.









:

Aydensmama and Ayah, gorgeous kiddos!

I had my first entire day at school today. I had a meeting 9-10 a.m., a seminar from 10-noon, another meeting from 1:30-3 and another seminar from 3-5.

DH brought DS to meet me for lunch, which was wonderful. It was nice to see them and it meant I didn't have to pump, I just nursed DS twice during that time and then again when I got home. It went beautifully, DS napped really well, and I had a great day. Yay!


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

How's everyone doing?

Last night was spent with DS on me all night. He would not detach from the boob and he would not let me put him in his cradle while I went to do silly things like pee or get some water. He would scream whenever I tried to put him down. Poor little guy.

Is there anyone here that has not resumed sex? We haven't DTD since before he was born. I just don't really have the urge. Part of it is because I had a third degree tear and I'm just afraid it'll be painful. The other part has been a lack of desire. I know it's normal for libido to be a bit lower after childbirth, but for how long? I did suffer from PPD, but that's been mostly resolved for a while now. I should go talk to my midwife about it. Thankfully, I have a very understanding DH. My ex-friend told me stories of how her DH made her do things she never wanted to do when she was post-partum and waiting for the first 6 weeks to go by.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Ayah - he is GORGEOUS!! I think I'm in love.

My shower solution is the stroller. She is very rarely sitting up and still in something so it's a bit of a novelty. I give her a magazine to tear and I sing and do silly things in the shower (as usual, really). She finds it all hilarious.

Saturn's return is an awful thing, that unfortunately coincided with dd1 being a baby... yuck. Everything just goes wrong and is really hard work.

Maria - yay for the good day all round!!

As for sex, I can't believe how far my sex drive has disappeared. I really can't. Wasn't like this last time. MrsMike - loads of lubrication will help, and maybe the physical desire will come along if the mental desire is there - and if nothing is there...well, no point forcing it.


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

would anyone like a foam wedge for their babes? it s the one out of the "first steps" catalouge. i bought it for gingy because lulu had very bad gerd... but gingy never needed it...







:

i'm assuming everyone's reflux issues are ironing out at this point or you've found solutions... but just in case, before i post this to a gerd tribe, i'd thought i d offer it here...

i'll pay for shipping










liz


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
laughup

Pancake goddess you're back!! did I just miss your posts or have you been gone a while?







:

yea, I was gone for a while.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 

Is there anyone here that has not resumed sex?









For me, my drive came back a bit when my periods started back (usually 14ish mos) and then again a bit more after weaning (a lot longer still). It's so low, so so low.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
How's everyone doing?

Last night was spent with DS on me all night. He would not detach from the boob and he would not let me put him in his cradle while I went to do silly things like pee or get some water. He would scream whenever I tried to put him down. Poor little guy.

Is there anyone here that has not resumed sex? We haven't DTD since before he was born. I just don't really have the urge. Part of it is because I had a third degree tear and I'm just afraid it'll be painful. The other part has been a lack of desire. I know it's normal for libido to be a bit lower after childbirth, but for how long? I did suffer from PPD, but that's been mostly resolved for a while now. I should go talk to my midwife about it. Thankfully, I have a very understanding DH. My ex-friend told me stories of how her DH made her do things she never wanted to do when she was post-partum and waiting for the first 6 weeks to go by.

we've had sex once. And it was uncomfortable, and my periods HAVE started back up. I am dealing with PPD, but I have NEVER EVER had much of a drive to begin with. I also had a third degree tear.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Ayah - he is GORGEOUS!! I think I'm in love.










:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Maria, yay for good days! It's so nice that your DH can bring the baby to you during the day.

Re: sex - not much going on here yet. I was really worried after Ethan was born, because it was the first time I'd torn at all. It was really minor, but it still scared me. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, and now our lack of DTD is pretty much just my insane fear of pregnancy. DH had the big V, but hasn't managed to get back to the office for the post-op all-clear







:


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Sabbath, so sorry about your loss.









Amy, great to see you again.









Juice, the best solo shower solution I have found so far is to bring DS into the shower with me. I put a receiving blanket down to make it less slippery, and he sits and splashes while I shower very quickly. We had great success with a bouncy seat for a long time, but then he outgrew it, so we had to get more creative. For the most part, though, we just shower when both of us are home (and did that when DH was working, too -- I often showered at night.)


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I don't know more about the Saturn Return than your average new age-y woo woo type, with no formal training in the woo arts, but I know it's an event that astrologically occurs beginning around age 28-30ish that basically creates lots of difficulty, friction, challenges, but with an eventually positive purpose--that your life changes as a result toward your highest good.

Sab--I recall at age 25 not having ANY desire whatsoever, and basically counted on what Masters & Johnson (I believe it was them) reported from their sexuality studies: Women hit their sexual peak at around age 30, whereas men hit it at around age 19. Go figure. It has been mega-true for me. At age 25 (and this holds true among my 2 25 year old friends) I was too busy spending my creative energy in many other ways. Plus, just now I'm remembering your history, which counts for a lot as well. Maybe by 30 some of that gets resolved? I have some similar issues that have affected me as well.


----------



## iluvmybabies (Oct 1, 2006)

Ayah- Whoa! Our kids could be siblings!
http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w...Picture010.jpg

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w...009_edited.jpg

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w...Picture015.jpg

MrsMike- we try to have sex about 2x a week- though I NEVER feel like it. DH just gets to crabby if we don't







: . I think the lack of sex drive has something to do with having a baby attached to my boob all day









Ya'll are making me nervous with this saturn return thing. I am 31 a not really any bad things have happened yet- although my teen years and early 20's were REALLY rough- so maybe I just get a break now.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 
How's everyone doing?

Last night was spent with DS on me all night. He would not detach from the boob and he would not let me put him in his cradle while I went to do silly things like pee or get some water. He would scream whenever I tried to put him down. Poor little guy.

Is there anyone here that has not resumed sex? We haven't DTD since before he was born. I just don't really have the urge. Part of it is because I had a third degree tear and I'm just afraid it'll be painful. The other part has been a lack of desire. I know it's normal for libido to be a bit lower after childbirth, but for how long? I did suffer from PPD, but that's been mostly resolved for a while now. I should go talk to my midwife about it. Thankfully, I have a very understanding DH. My ex-friend told me stories of how her DH made her do things she never wanted to do when she was post-partum and waiting for the first 6 weeks to go by.

We pretty much don't DTD the deed anymore. I think it has been three times since DS was born. If I have to choose between sleep and sex.....I choose sleep. DH is understanding to some point, but still thinks he is going to die from lack of sex. I have told him many times that in the history of mankind......no one has ever died from not getting enough. He doesn't agree.







:







: I have to say though that I have noticed more of a desire to do something since AF returned. Not enough though to make a move on my own









Ilunmybabies: 2X'S!!!!!!!!







My DH wouldn't know what to do with himself if I gave in twice in one week! Don't I sound like a mean wife


----------



## mommytomahmoud (Jan 8, 2007)

ilovemybabes ur little girl is soooo cute

i love the pics of the babes they r all sooooooooo cute

sex lol what is that hehehehehehehe well acually me and hubby try to get it on 2 times a week but the last few weeks we didnt even make it once lol but we just need to try harder

anyone having a very clingy baby my little moody has been very clingy where if he sees me he just crys and crys and his daddy doesnt even get to spend that much time with him if iam near cause he jsut wants me and only me

ayah


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Sab--I recall at age 25 not having ANY desire whatsoever, and basically counted on what Masters & Johnson (I believe it was them) reported from their sexuality studies: Women hit their sexual peak at around age 30, whereas men hit it at around age 19. Go figure. It has been mega-true for me. At age 25 (and this holds true among my 2 25 year old friends) I was too busy spending my creative energy in many other ways.









: I think the actual peak is at 35. Nature is cruel. Particularly cruel for teachers who teach 19 year olds...







:

Yes, my babe is becoming quite clingy - I think it's seperation anxiety time. I'm making more use of the ring sling with her on my hip in the house. I still cannot use the ergo alone...I think it's a phobia!


----------



## mommytomahmoud (Jan 8, 2007)

the only thing i have is the moby wraps i have 2 of them the regual one and the moby d

but i dont like putting them on around the house for some reason

but their has to be a easier way to wear ur baby without useing a moby and still look cute heheheheheeh i dont like my fat rolls showing soo i dont like useing the moby

ayah


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I had a great day. Yay!

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsMike* 

Is there anyone here that has not resumed sex? We haven't DTD since before he was born. I just don't really have the urge.

Eh, not so much. We've DTD probably once a month or so since the baby was a couple months old. I am just not interested, unfortunately. Might have something to do with the fact that we have three kids and no plan for birth control and my time for LAM has run out. I'm terrified we'll have another cute surprise.







:

Shower solutions: when ds could sit well, I put him in the tub with me on a nonskid mat. It was the same mat we used for his baths. Dd1 did the same thing. Now, I've too many kids to take a shower in the morning, so I take one before bed. I can usually take my time that way. Although, some nights I have to choose sleep or shower and sleep sometimes wins. Then I'm left with the same shower dilemma with a baby that is only just now sitting decently.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
DH had the big V, but hasn't managed to get back to the office for the post-op all-clear







:

So next time he wants to DTD you can just say:







: sure honey .... just as soon as you get the all clear!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
My DH wouldn't know what to do with himself if I gave in twice in one week! Don't I sound like a mean wife









Mine would think he died and went to Heaven!









It was a long day today. I'm worn out and the baby won't nap! At least the other two are playing nicely and quietly in the bedroom. We wasted over three hours at the state capitol today waiting for our







bill to be heard in the committee meeting. Only to be told it wouldn't be today.







: We've been officially rescheduled for Tuesday and promised that we would be first after our sponsor pointed out the constituents waiting with their babies.


----------



## mommytomahmoud (Jan 8, 2007)

tanya question for u when did u ahve the c section? and please tell me about ur vbac

i had a c section with my son cause his heart rate dropped to the low 20s when i was in labor and had noo choice but my body did great for labor i dialeted very fast and went all natrual until they said i needed a c section

but iam hopeing for a vbac home water birth next baby and wanted as many storys to help me with it cause iam scared to death of another c section

ayah


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

My c/s was nearly 6 years ago. I had an unmedicated hospital VBAC a little over two years ago and a HBAC just six months ago. I've only got a minute, but I can tell you that it is worth it to go for a VBAC! The VBAC was so much better than the c/s and the HBAC was light years from the c/s. Wonderful!!!

My baby was on the news!!! And I missed it!!! My friend (who's baby was also on the news) saw it and recorded it. As soon as her dh gets me a copy on dvd, I'll try to post a link somehow. I checked the tv station and no link so far. She said she worked the camera sucking her little thumb for her debut!


----------



## mommytomahmoud (Jan 8, 2007)

tanya thanks sweetie that really helps iam hoping when my son is 2yrs old to start trying again for a baby and iam praying for a vbac i already picked out my midwife and everything

and i had a midwife with my son soo iam still scared to death

ayah


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
I don't. I have had them since I was 12, getting 4-5 a week often going to sleep and waking up with them. Test after test after test hasn't revealed a cause, but we do know that it has something to do with my hormones. (Went away when I was pregnant, worse around periods, ect ect) I have been hospitalized for em, they get so bad! I used to have to keep imitrex injectables in my house.

Sabbath, I'm way behind on this thread. Have you ever seen a homeopath for the migraines? My coworker has great results. As for PPD/depression, did you ever read this thread? Sunshinestarr just passed it along to me and I am so interested in it!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=195601

And many







about your loss!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Every day, I wish Juice would hold me in her arms,










:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
Just have to take a moment to show....

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/000_0073.jpg


Oh what a doll!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Say, do you all have any swell showering solutions?

I figured there would be others that would have said this but maybe I am unique. I use a -gasp- containment device when I take a shower...the exersaucer! It is in the bathroom with me. So far it is working well. No idea what I will do when he grows out of it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Yesterday I started new thyroid medication.









Hope you see improvements ASAP!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
ssshhh, don't mention tupperware, we may reawaken Elsanne's trauma




















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommytomahmoud* 
i just wanted to share a few pics of my little baby boy

ttp://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c63/ayahahmad/DSC01050-1.jpg

ayah

Awww, another doll!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
I had my first entire day at school today.

Woohoo! Glad everything went so well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvmybabies* 
Ayah- Whoa! Our kids could be siblings!
http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w...Picture010.jpg


Awww, she's precious!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I still cannot use the ergo alone...I think it's a phobia!

If you're talking about the back carry, I'm with you! I just can't do it! I've decided that I will only use the back carry if dh is with me and otherwise I'm going to pull the Kelty backpack carrier out of attic.


----------



## mommytomahmoud (Jan 8, 2007)

showers this is what i do i either take a 5 min one while he is sleeping or if i get a baby who wont nap i put some toys on the bathroom floor and put him their and let him play
soooooo far works great but good thing i dont have a crawler and he has not figured out how to open the cabnets yet lol

ayah


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Cori, the only reason we don't use an exersaucer for showering is that ours is downstairs in the kitchen and it's too awkward to carry upstairs every time we want to shower. (It was a hand-me-down and does not move from one place to another very easily.) I agree that it's a useful, "stay here for ten minutes, please," device, though, and if we had one upstairs, I would use it for showers.

Hey, for those who have had their first pp AF, was it very light? I felt very crampy lately, my blood sugars showed the same weird pattern that they have whenever AF is on the way, then I saw a teensy tiny bit of blood, and that was it.







: It feels counterintuitive to me -- I expected it to be much heavier.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
pile of newspapers
meant for burning, but instead
a baby magnet









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
WHAT ABOUT ALL THOSE WRONGS I COMMIT AS A MOTHER HMMMM?????











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

Say, do you all have any swell showering solutions? I've resorted to putting him on the bathroom floor with some toys and trying to shower in 2 minutes or less, before he starts rolling around all over









I have to do it when she's asleep. She has to be asleep and ds has to be entertained with a tv show.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Guess I may not be going to the capitol tomorrow if she pukes again. Is that bad to be sad I can't go?







: I do feel great empathy for my dd1. Especially when she told me in the bathroom as I cleaned her up "The princess is sick!" in her I'm-really-sick voice and with her I'm-really-sick face.

Sorry she's sick. That is funny though, "The princess is sick!".









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Sigh. And the hits just keep on coming. My OTHER grandfather died last night. This one was NOT expected. Were is the bottom of this hole anyways, LOL

Oh crap Sabbath. I am so sorry for this. What a terrible time for you and your family.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Oh, Sab. Wow. Are you anywhere near 30 years old? They say that's the "Saturn Return"...my condolences on your grandfather.

Hmm...I just turned 30, but since I was 26 I think I've been in Saturn Return. Emma died when I was 26 and dh has been unemployed or in school since then. Hopefully now that he has a job, I'm coming out of Saturn Return!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Yesterday I started new thyroid medication. I've been on the same meds for 10+ years and never really got back to normal. I had some improvement, but never back to 100%. Although at this point I'd settle for 90%. I'm hopeful for a dramatic change and for some of these symptoms to GO AWAY! One of which just happens to be mild, chronic depression. I've learned that a lot of hypothyroid patients do much better on the new med I'm trying.

What med are you on? I take armourthyroid and really like it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
ssshhh, don't mention tupperware, we may reawaken Elsanne's trauma



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 

I had my first entire day at school today. I had a meeting 9-10 a.m., a seminar from 10-noon, another meeting from 1:30-3 and another seminar from 3-5.

DH brought DS to meet me for lunch, which was wonderful. It was nice to see them and it meant I didn't have to pump, I just nursed DS twice during that time and then again when I got home. It went beautifully, DS napped really well, and I had a great day. Yay!









Glad it went so well Pi! That is awesome









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommytomahmoud* 
anyone having a very clingy baby my little moody has been very clingy where if he sees me he just crys and crys and his daddy doesnt even get to spend that much time with him if iam near cause he jsut wants me and only me

Uh, yeah. This is the story of our lives right now. She only wants me and it is really tiring.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 

If you're talking about the back carry, I'm with you! I just can't do it! I've decided that I will only use the back carry if dh is with me and otherwise I'm going to pull the Kelty backpack carrier out of attic.

Keep trying, you can do it! Hey, I was wondering about you today, how are you doing???

Oh, and all the babies are SO CUTE!!! I love the pictures. What dollies!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
What med are you on? I take armourthyroid and really like it.


That's the new one! I've read that many hypothyroid people prefer it. I'm not happy with my results over the last 5-10 years, so I'm giving it a try. If it works, the extra perk is it is A LOT cheaper than the two separate meds I was taking.

And they put the newsreport online! That beautiful little thumbsucker in the green sling is my babe!!!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

So cute Tanya!!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

such cute babes all around!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

So cute Tanya, look at that little thumbsucker! Hey, who's holding him?


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Sabbath, I'm so sorry about your grandfather.







and :guh

I'm lovin' all the baby pics. I need to get some recent pics uploaded!

Tanya, what a wonderful debut for your DD's acting career!

Kim, you probably don't want to hear this, but last night I had a dream you were preggo! I've been having strange and vivid dreams lately (no, I'm NOT PG).

Since there are so many new mamas here lately, I was thinking we should do a brief intro of ourselves so that they can get to know us better.

Here's me: I'm Laura, I had DS in June (due in July, hence my hanging out with the July mamas) at a birth center. DS is quite a chunk ... he's somewhere around 28 lbs and is in 24 month clothing. Before being a SAHM, I was a massage therapist (I still take the occasional client). I really like to travel, but I've put that on a bit of a hiatus until DS is older. I like to sew and do other crafty things, even though I'm not very good at them! I also like to cook, but that is not why my username contains "cook." I've been married to DH 4 years as of March 1.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
So cute Tanya, look at that little thumbsucker! Hey, who's holding him?

Ahem.







: I know she's bald and you can't see her pink shirt but....







And that would be me wearing her, but she did get passed around a bit. The babies were a hit!

Intros sound like a great idea, Laura!

I'm a SAHM of three kids: ds, 5, dd1, 2, and the baby _girl_ is fast approaching seven months. My first was born via c/s, second a natural hospital VBAC, and third at home after a long 16 day wait past my July due date. So technically an August babe, but they still let me play here. I'm a LLL Leader and I also volunteer with the Arkansas Breastfeeding Coalition.









I love to read and sew when I have time.







I just realized that dh and I will celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary this September!


----------



## iluvmybabies (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 

Since there are so many new mamas here lately, I was thinking we should do a brief intro of ourselves so that they can get to know us better.


My name is Kirstin, I am a SAHM to my dd Kaitlyn, and ds Noah. I was a single mom to Noah for about 4 years- then met my dh and we have been married for almost 3 years. Before getting pg with Kaitlyn I worked at an elementary school with Special Needs children- mainly Autistic and some Bipolar. I love to sew and cook also sewaneecook! Although I am not as good as I would like to be! I had natural birth at a hospital- and it was fast- I dilated from a 3 to a 10 in 7 minutes!







Anything else you would like to know just ask!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Ahem.







: I know she's bald and you can't see her pink shirt but....
















:

Whoopsies...sorry Miss T.








:


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

kelly here, sahm to kevin, 17 mos, adopted from guatemala-he's almost been home a year!! and seth, 8 mos! i'm 34 and we've been married 10.5 yrs. i worked in a library prior to dc...and we just moved to virginia from maryland, waiting for our house to sell...
i used to like to knit and read, now i'd just like a nap








oh and i had an induced c-section-cord wrapped 3 times around babe's neck...


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Cori, the only reason we don't use an exersaucer for showering is that ours is downstairs in the kitchen and it's too awkward to carry upstairs every time we want to shower. (It was a hand-me-down and does not move from one place to another very easily.) I agree that it's a useful, "stay here for ten minutes, please," device, though, and if we had one upstairs, I would use it for showers.

Makes sense! Ours used to be in the kitchen too. Now it is permanently in the bathroom! I use the highchair as the kitchen containment device. He loves banging spoons and pee-free tupperware.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Keep trying, you can do it! Hey, I was wondering about you today, how are you doing???

Tired but hanging in somehow!







Are you busy packing?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
And they put the newsreport online! That beautiful little thumbsucker in the green sling is my babe!!!

What a beautiful *GIRL* you have!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
So cute Tanya, look at that little thumbsucker! Hey, who's holding him?
































Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I love to read and sew when I have time.







I just realized that dh and I will celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary this September!

Us too - on the 20th!

I'm Cori, my ds2 was born July 1st. See link below - surprise breech at home. I transferred to the hospital due to a retained placenta. I also have a 7 yr old boy. I WOH as a computer programmer 4 days per week and also do home parties for Big Yellow Box by Crayola (PM if you want to learn more - fun stuff!). The Crayola "job" is my fun job. It doesn't take much time as I do it as much as I want to do it - I had a strong urge to actually *enjoy* my work for once. Unfortunately I can't quit the other job as I'm the breadwinner but this gives me 2 hours at a time where I actually like what I'm doing. We live in CT now after living in VA for 12 years. Dh and I started dating in high school 20 years ago and we celebrate 10 years of marriage this year!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
pee-free tupperware.









: All the new mamas are going to think we're nuts.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Just wanted to say HI!!! We got back from our tour on Tuesday and it was soooo much fun. Panda did great again!

She even played piano with me at the shows in Ithaca and Philly.

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g1...er/philly1.jpg

The day we flew back she bit my nipple and broke the skin. It is amazing what kind of damage one little tooth can do!

We are heading to Phoenix tonight for a show tomorrow and from there to Colorado for shows in Denver and Colorado Springs.

Back in a week!!!


----------



## mommytomahmoud (Jan 8, 2007)

iam a stay at home mom and love every min of it would not change it for the world hehehehehe

today i went into la weight loss to weigh in and their was a lady their with 2 little girl well she was being weighted soo the litle girls were playing on the chairs and just ahving fun not hurting anyone and heck i wanted to play with them lol

well the mom looks at them and sees that they r not sitting in one chair they r moving from chair to chair (it was not busy i was the only person in their besides them) and just starts yelling at them to stay on one chair and than grabs the smalliest girl who i think was 3 by the arm and starts spanking her

i was in shock and wanted to say something but didnt and i looked at my little boy and told him dont worry sweetie i would never spank u like that

cause really i didnt see why she did that their was noo reason she should ahve just explained to them that u need to stay in one chair cause their r other people comming in and it is nice to share seats

but to grab that little girl by the arm to where she was crying cause it hurt her than to spank her that was very uncallied for

somepeople r just not meant to be moms and should not be a mom

i was always for spankings (scary) but now after having my own son i been looking at other better ways of parenting and i dont see spanking as something that should he practiced

ayah


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
and pee-free tupperware.

What a beautiful *GIRL* you have!!!
































Cori, will the teasing *never cease*????? I mean, what's a girl to do? Or boy, for that matter?


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

hi everyone. I read back...wow...a lot been going on!

Elsanne...what happened with the tupperware?

for you charting mamas take a look at mine? I'm obsessed now...ignore the cp it changes every 5 minutes...I *just* found mine last night and i'm obsessively checking it and changing it...


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I totally forgot what i was going to write.








Everyone. lol


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 

Elsanne...what happened with the tupperware?









: -my dear Elsanne - it will NEVER cease!!!

Hi Kimya, I was just about to post and ask where you were and how Panda is.
Nice to see you.

As nice as it is to see anyone at 4am when you've just got up because it was just too tiring having to try and keep babe in the bed. She's actually ill, had a stonking fever at the beginning of the night, has the runs and a bad cough, but she is totally cheerful and doesn't feel like sleeping in the slightest.









I'm not sure this is a good time to introduce myself...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

OH, Sarenka. A stonking fever? Are you playin' games with the English language again?

I am glad she's in good spirits despite being ill. That's amazing how babies do that--because both Amara and I are waaaay







: and she is still happy and poundy (pounding on things) whereas I am wanting to sweep aside all debris (including children) from my path en route to make coffee.

Jami--the tupperware--it's such a fresh trauma--I don't know if I'm ready to talk--


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

well your DDDDC should say a lot

I am Sabbath wife to DH Chad, and we had our first little girl on July 6th, two days after the 4th of July and 4 days after our anniversary! I am in the Pacific Northwest area, and i am a SAHM. I used to be a jewelry and gift buyer for a small local business in the area, which let me travel a lot and see lots of neat things at trunk shows and the like, as well as large shows like MAGIC in vegas. I have recently decided to take my love for birth, birthing women and breastfeeding information and begin taking classes to be a labor doula, and breastfeeding educator. Here's hoping I can make it happen!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Sabbath, that rocks. Do it.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks jjuice! It's the job I would do for free. (And have already a few times since I gave birth, LOL!!)


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

:

Kimya, ouch!

Sarenka,







.

Sabbath, that's an awesome idea.









I'm Maria, I was originally due July 8 but my EDD was moved to late June after several early u/s. However, I was already in love with this fabulous group of women so I never left the July group.







I had a hospital birth that ended in a surprisingly traumatic c/s at the end of June. (You can read all about it here if you have four hours to spare.







) DS is my first child, I am a full time graduate student in the third year of my Ph.D. and am married to a fabulous person who is off work on parental leave right now so is a SAHD for the next few months.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
If you're talking about the back carry, I'm with you! I just can't do it! I've decided that I will only use the back carry if dh is with me and otherwise I'm going to pull the Kelty backpack carrier out of attic.

It's hard with an ergo, I think! Nothing wrong with a Kelty... we use our frame carrier probably more than anything else atm. I've been back carrying for years in several types of carriers, and the ergo is the hardest. I still have to sit him on it in a chair and lean back into it.

By far the simplest way to back carry (other than a frame carrier) is a plain mei tai. I have one with some light padding and it's much easier to put on because the straps don't have buckles and curves and I just pull them straight up over baby's back and up over my head and I know he's in. It's hard to explain...

It's way easier than ergo OR wrap, though, and if you really want to do back carries, this would be my recommendation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 

The day we flew back she bit my nipple and broke the skin. It is amazing what kind of damage one little tooth can do!

yow! One of mine did that once and the pain went on for days. I couldn't even figure out what it was for a while because the damage was underneath and the pain was just everywhere, so it didn't occur to me to peek below









OK, an intro.

I'm Amy, mama to 4 fabulous, funny boys aged 12, 9.5, 3 and 7.5mos. We're homeschoolers living in Ohio. Some random facts...
My oldest is an artist , and my toddler is the most active child I've ever known







:
I've been married almost 14 years, I'm a self-taught knitter who recently got the itch to learn to sew, practice Buddhism, don't like to cook, cloth diaper, been pregnant or nursing for 13 years with only a few months break in the middle between #2's weaning and #3's pregnancy. I'm actually hopeful about government for the first time. I'd like to fly a flag without shame. As much as I'd love to see a women lead the world, I can't help saying it. O B A M A.
About the baby:he thinks he's a parakeet. When he shrieks into my ear from the backpack, I think he's boring a hole to the center of my skull. He adores his brothers, particularly the toddler who wrestles him like he's a stuffed animal. He comes up laughing.

ok, enough of this babbling.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
I'd like to fly a flag without shame.

Ain't that the truth.

Amy, your DS's artwork is amazing.
I'm surprised and excited to hear that the ergo isn't the easiest for back carries. It's the only thing I've used, and it has seemed relatively easy. My DS LOVES the thing, he gets so excited when I get it out. We've used it enough that he knows the routine, and even though he's just 7 months old, he helps me get him in it. I think I'll try my Mei Tai, though - I'll have to look up some suggestions for how to tie the straps.

Intro - I'm Jessica but everybody calls me...want to guess?
I have two daughters ages 5 and 2.75 and DS Ethan was born August 3. I'm a chiropractor in my own practice. I've been in practice for 6 years and three months, and I've been pregnant, nursing, or both, for 6 years of that. I love to knit but haven't seemed to have the time







: I use haiku as a form of therapy







and I am ridiculously optimistic. And now my kids are demanding scrambled eggs, so I'm off!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
Some random facts...
My oldest is an artist , and my toddler is the most active child I've ever known







:
I've been married almost 14 years, I'm a self-taught knitter who recently got the itch to learn to sew, practice Buddhism, don't like to cook, cloth diaper, been pregnant or nursing for 13 years with only a few months break in the middle between #2's weaning and #3's pregnancy. I'm actually hopeful about government for the first time. I'd like to fly a flag without shame. As much as I'd love to see a women lead the world, I can't help saying it. O B A M A.

Amy--what great "ramblings". You are not your average Pancake, m'girl.
When you had a link to your son's art I thought, okay, we're gonna see some child art, nice n all, and my jaw DROPPED. He's amazing! How did you foment something like that! Did it just "happen"?
And, What is O B A M A? Am I clueless?

Maria, can I just say how stinkin' cool it is that you and your DH are doing it the way you are? And how stinkin' cool Canada is for the full year's mat/pat leave?

I think I missed the post where someone suggested to introduce ourselves. Was it because I chastised Midwitch, whom I would still love to meet?

Looking forward to a good day today--we have a child's birthday party to go to right here in our neighborhood which means we get to ride our bike there, with the bike trailer! That has been my latest fun thing. Although we may go in the stroller because it's hard to see Amara bouncing along in the trailer on the cobblestones. I think there's some important brain fluid still too tender for bouncing so.
My neighborhood is astoundingly beautiful, someday one of you will see it!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh I love a mei tai for back carries. mamatoto has a great set of instructions for using it with back carries. I just sewed up my own mei tai that has interchangeable panels, so I can swap out the decorative fabric whenever I feel like it! It was fun!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
And, What is O B A M A? Am I clueless?









uh, yeah! He's the presidential hopeful that is going to give Hillary a run for her money. http://www.barackobama.com/

Amy, I clicked the link to your ds's artwork and totally expected Crayola in abstract form. He is quite talented!

I use my mai tei for back carries, too. Although I'm not quite an expert at it yet. I only use it without dh when I absolutely have to. And that is typically around dinner time and I need to cook without a ginormous baby in front. Otherwise I use the moby or maya.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
I just sewed up my own mei tai that has interchangeable panels, so I can swap out the decorative fabric whenever I feel like it! It was fun!

Cool! Was it this one? I've been itching to try the idea.

I'm also very jealous of all of you knitters. I want to learn, and make DS Baby's First DNA Model for his first birthday. (I had planned to make it for his first Christmas, but that idea got triaged.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Maria, can I just say how stinkin' cool it is that you and your DH are doing it the way you are? And how stinkin' cool Canada is for the full year's mat/pat leave?

Yeah, it's pretty cool. It would be even cooler if I had been able to be paid during my time off. (As a grad student I am entitled to a year off, but it's completely unpaid. DH, on the other hand, gets the insured leave @ 55% of his salary.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I love to knit but haven't seemed to have the time







:











Amy, great artwork!

I, too, am interested to see what happens with the US election!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow--How embarrassing--(about Sr. Obama)--my only excuse is that I ne'er see news down here. Promise to be much more all about it. I do vote absentee, though!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Yesterday I slung Amara around on my back in the Ergo and was amazed at how much easier physically it is than in front. Yaaay! Just wish now my belly would not blop over the waist strap.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
It's hard with an ergo, I think!

My oldest is an artist ,

I can't even figure out a front carry with a mei tai! The Ergo is the only carrier I have mastered. Your DS has wonderful talent! I, too, was expecting childish art, not the wonderful art that was there!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
hi for you charting mamas take a look at mine? I'm obsessed now...ignore the cp it changes every 5 minutes...I *just* found mine last night and i'm obsessively checking it and changing it...

What is it you are wanting to know about your chart? Are you TTC or TTA? If you are TTA, the last couple days of DTD weren't the best timed according to your CF pattern. However, if you are TTC, then it looks like you've timed it perfectly! It doesn't look like you've O'd yet. What else are you wanting?


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~pi* 
Cool! Was it this one? I've been itching to try the idea.


It was that one! I liked it a lot. I altered mine a bit, and it turned out great. FYI She says you don't have to do velcro on the top and bottom, but I would. I think it would have made mine look a bit neater.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Slightly more up to introducing myself now...I'm English, a counsellor, poet and translator living in the back of beyond in Poland for the last 10 years, Polish dh, two girls, one 9 and one born on July 7th as a homebirth at my Mum's place in the UK. I am constitutionally incapable of knitting, sewing, or making anything remotely useful. At the moment I'm working a little teeny bit in private practice but basically at home with our little Daisy. And I'm a 'bad' buddhist.

I LOVE carrying dd in the ergo on my back - but can't get her in by myself.

Sabbath - great career plan there! Go for it!

Elsanne - not going to introduce yourself then? Self-explanatory?!


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey all! Busy busy busy here. Breastfeeding during pregnancy is so entirely different from just pregnancy alone...when I'm not exhausted I'm starving. We're in the midst of trying to untangle our finances...with baby #3 on the way, we've outgrown both house and car. So we decided to move, which I was kind of excited about because I don't like our neighborhood. And then dh's company cut everyone's hours. So we have to figure out a new plan. One murky option that hasn't really been discussed too deeply yet is me getting a part time job. And going to school. And nurturing three little ones under the age of 4. Pray for us, ladies.
Will post more later, opportunity for a nap just arose. Hope all are well!


----------



## mommytomahmoud (Jan 8, 2007)

amy omg ur sons art work is wounderful i love it

anna i hope everything works out for u

carriers i just use the moby hehehehehe the only one i ever brought and i seem to just like it just fine noo matter what it is great for backs but i need help using it for that

amanda


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 

Elsanne - not going to introduce yourself then? Self-explanatory?!









Sarenka, a counselor as in therapist? Oh, the answer to all my prayers!









*sigh* just whose idea was this about introducing ourselves? Actually it's a great idea because even if we had done it last month I'd be forgetting...like the fact that Tanya has a new little boy...









Aidansmommy--I hear ya on the concerns...it is intense...and it will all work out, some way or another. I send you lots of good energy and warm hugs.

ELSANNE
BELLYDANCE BEE-YOTCH
IS NOT MARRIED TO VIET, "DH"
BUT SEMI-HAPPILY COPARENTING
AND STUDYING THE GOOD BOOK

TWO GIRLS! SOL AND AMARA
ALMOST 3 AND 8 MOS


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Amy--what great "ramblings". You are not your average Pancake, m'girl.
When you had a link to your son's art I thought, okay, we're gonna see some child art, nice n all, and my jaw DROPPED. He's amazing! How did you foment something like that! Did it just "happen"?



Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
When you had a link to your son's art I thought, okay, we're gonna see some child art, nice n all, and my jaw DROPPED.










: Thanks for all the sweet compliments on Thing 1's artwork. Elsanne, I can't figure out 'foment,' if that's a typo or a word I don't know. He's always been very into art and drawing, but he's definitely taken off in the past year. He's also been scanning in his art and modifying it with the computer, so a whole new world of possibility for him.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
STUDYING THE GOOD BOOK

you are such a scholar


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey all! Managed a 20 minute nap this afternoon. Sitting up with Nate in the Maya Wrap, also napping.

Pancake, the artwork is....







amazing!! I used to have a deviantart account in college for my writing. It's such a great forum, especially for constructive feedback from other artists/writers.

Introductions....I'm Anna, DH is Sam. We have two boys: Aidan who is almost 2 1/2, and Nate who is almost 8 months, and we're expecting a new little one in October. Sam works the night shift as a supervisor at the Sony plant here. I'm currently at home and getting ready to return to school (elementary education). Sam hopes to follow suit in the fall (graphic design and accounting).

Nate's doing so much lately....and sleeping so little. He's developed a little type A personality. He started crawling two weeks ago and has really got some speed! And he's curious and into EVERYTHING. Aidan was very chill and laid back, but Nate wants to dump the cat food, play in the water bowl, unplug things and stick his little fingers in the electrical sockets, and devour everything he comes across. And he screams bloody murder when something is taken away from him. The hottest point of contention between himself and Aidan lately has been that he's terribly interested in Aidan's beloved train track, and tends to tear it apart when he gets his hands on it. Neither Aidan nor myself know how to put it back together properly (it's rather intricate), and it MUST be put back together PROPERLY, as Aidan is very into order right now. Like, when he puts it away, he gathers all the pieces that are the same size and shape, lines them up so they are sitting on top of one another perfectly, and then puts them away. So, anyway, Nate tears it up, Aidan comes in and can't play with it, and we have to wait for Daddy to get up in the afternoon to put it back together. And Aidan knows exactly who the culprit is and wants to go after him. I just can't keep up with this baby! He's so busy!







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 







: Thanks for all the sweet compliments on Thing 1's artwork. Elsanne, I can't figure out 'foment,' if that's a typo or a word I don't know.

OMG, just because I can, and because you set me straight on gifting things...
Here's foment.








: I had to look it up because I couldn't figure it out either.


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

Holy Moly. I cannot keep up with you ladies ever. Our babies are 8 months old ALREADY !?!? Yikes.

I got af at 5 mo pp. Kinda sucks.

I'm Jocelyn; a sahm and wife and childbirth educator. I have two gorgeous girls. Cadence is 2 1/2 and Willow is 8 months.

I never get to catch up but I think you you all and your little ones. Love and Peace.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm Sandrine, sahm to 3 dds. 4yrs old, 3yrs old and almost 8mths old. Dh is a hs teacher. We been married for almost 7yrs.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 







: Thanks for all the sweet compliments on Thing 1's artwork. Elsanne, I can't figure out 'foment,' if that's a typo or a word I don't know. He's always been very into art and drawing, but he's definitely taken off in the past year. He's also been scanning in his art and modifying it with the computer, so a whole new world of possibility for him.


"Thing 1"







:
fomentar in spanish = to encourage. Somewhere they share Latin roots and I am mildly pleased with myself that I made Juice look up a word.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I'm Sandrine, sahm to 3 dds. 4yrs old, 3yrs old and almost 8mths old. Dh is a hs teacher. We been married for almost 7yrs.

Sandrine, who is currently uninspired. C'mon girl, give us some goods on ya!


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm mira (to the camp and internet world at least), a Christian SAHM to EP and wife to a navy cop. DS was born the day after my birthday after a speedy and quite manageable labor and delivery on the toilet at the hospital. We're stationed in Sicily right now, but will be building a house on 86 acres in western NY state in a few years so DH can be a trooper and I can teach nursery school and make good use of my degree (BA, no masters yet). I've got a blog (link in my sig) and that's how we stay connected with family in the states. I don't post here all that often, but do read and am amused and informed by the july ddc on a constant basis.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
OMG, just because I can, and because you set me straight on gifting things...
Here's foment.








: I had to look it up because I couldn't figure it out either.

well, thank you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
"Thing 1"







:
fomentar in spanish = to encourage. Somewhere they share Latin roots and I am mildly pleased with myself that I made Juice look up a word.


and again.

Ftmp, I didn't do anything. He wouldn't accept any art instruction until he was 10, and now he does take one lesson/week with an instructor who reallly gets his style (but also has a lot of traditional art education). The only thing I *could* do to encourage him was keep good materials around and out and organized.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Morning, all! Feeling sluggish this morning. I







daylight savings time but I have a hard time adjusting the first day. Tomorrow should be interesting getting ds ready for school.

Saturday we took the kids to a local daffodil festival. A lot of fun was had by all and I have some pics to share. I uploaded all these to send to family, and I don't have time to pare them down. Feel free to look at as many or as few as you like.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Sarenka, a counselor as in therapist? Oh, the answer to all my prayers!









Of course I'm the answer to all your prayers







:


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
:yawn:







:
Aydensmama, I meant to say earlier that Mason looks wonderful. I'd have no idea of his earlier troubles. Are there any lasting effects that you know of? He looks like he's right on target!









The above qoute was many pages back...but he has healed really well! No permanent damages as of now, except not being able to get insurance. We see more speacialists for check ins every year...next one Dec. 07. Thanks!

I just read 6 pages....ouch! After the boys being sick, I had an adjustment to the clinginess and trying to get all the caught up work done at home and the office. DH finally helped though.

There have been such pretty pictures, and I have well wishes to mamas of sick kids, and heartaches in their lives.

I am Heather, married to my dh for three years, with two boys, Ayden 27 months, and Mason almost 8 months!!!! (time flies). I own a swimming pool management company with my mom (we do maint., and get lifeguards for neighborhood HOA). We have 350+ employees in the summer months! I love my job, because my boys can come with me, and I can work from home a lot, but people have to help out a lot in the summer! Mason is my miracle baby, as the days after his birth were touch and go!

Oh yeah, and I have lost 9 pounds on WW and personal training sessions!









SECRET TIME: I took a preggo test cause dh has not been very careful the last two times we DTD. It was neg, and I saved one for next month, cause AF has not returned and I would hate to walk around preggo and not know???!!!????!!!??? It would rock me a bit if I got a +, because I still have not recovered from the emotional havoc Mason's birth and recovery took on me! I am thinking about going and getting the shot...anyone on it?

Ok enough ramblings from me!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Check this out!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

So on 3/14 at 1:59 pm we should all send Maria Happy Pi Day PMs.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I've been lurking a lot and not posting my thoghts. I know, you're surprised. I've been posting, but it's not been what i've wanted to post, just snippets. So here's my attempt to catch up. I'm sure I'm forgetting stuff.

First of all, Sabbath, I'm so sorry for your loss. Another loss. I wish I could give you a real hug.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

WHERE'S PAV????

Living her real life. I know someone already answered you already, but I wanted to get the Pav vibe going again. I miss her. I want her to come back. And I kinda vny her real life. I told dh earlier that i was sad because you guys are my online friends and not my real friends.



TanyaS;7468605Yeah said:


> https://www.mothering.com/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eyesroll.gif[/IMG]


People say these things to me. Usually, it's more like she'll never.... Like when Emma was turning 1 and I was asked repeated about weaning her. When I said no, people would say, if you don't wean her now, she'll never wean. I just started replying, good that's my plan, then she can never leave to college without me. That always shuts people up. They are not sure if I'm joking or not because if I'm willing to nurse a 2 or 3 year old, perhaps it is my plan to nurse her forever.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

JoyofPoop, I am so glad she went! That must be such a relief for both of you.

that's a lovely new nickname you have found for me. Pretty much sums it up. I'm still pretty excited when I get a dirty, smelly diaper.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 

Joy - yay for the poop!! Please don't install conversational filters. I like you the way you are!!

I can't tell you how much I appreciated reading this. My slef-esteem has not been up to par lately. I'm not feeling loved. or very good about myself at all. So thanks for liking me how I am. I am very out there with everything and I can be overwhelming to people.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
That's the new one! I've read that many hypothyroid people prefer it. I'm not happy with my results over the last 5-10 years, so I'm giving it a try. If it works, the extra perk is it is A LOT cheaper than the two separate meds I was taking.

And they put the newsreport online! That beautiful little thumbsucker in the green sling is my babe!!!

I'll have to tell my sis about that new med. She is having trouble with hers.
Awesome video. I can't believe I know a famous baby.
I'm very prouid of the things you are doing there in Arkansas. Making this world a better place for my daughters (and everybody else's too). I need to get on that. I need to do something that leaves the workd better than I found it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

ELSANNE
BELLYDANCE BEE-YOTCH
IS NOT MARRIED TO VIET, "DH"
BUT SEMI-HAPPILY COPARENTING
AND STUDYING THE GOOD BOOK

TWO GIRLS! SOL AND AMARA
ALMOST 3 AND 8 MOS

Elsanne~ I often forget that you are coparenting. I usually think of you as a single mom. In my mind, Viet is just your bible study partner who pops in occasionally. I don't know where I got this idea, but that's what I think. See, these intros are good.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
I'm mira (to the camp and internet world at least),

Who are you to the rest of the world?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Saturday we took the kids to a local daffodil festival. A lot of fun was had by all and I have some pics to share. I uploaded all these to send to family, and I don't have time to pare them down. Feel free to look at as many or as few as you like.









gorgeous photos. you girls are so adorable. You look different than the Tanya in my mind. Of course, I don't think I ever picture anyone how they actually look.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 








So on 3/14 at 1:59 pm we should all send Maria Happy Pi Day PMs.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

My intro~I am Jessica, I am married to Matt. We met in March of 2003. We were married Valentine's Day 2004, so 3 years now. We have 2 girls, Emma is 2 1/2 and Mattie is 8 months. I am a student hb midwife on a baby break. My dh is an apprentice plumber and pipe fitter. He works for an industriasl construcion company.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Tanya, lovely daffodil pics...

oh no, have to go, crying babe!


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

OMG I actually helped someone!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
Oh yeah, and I have lost 9 pounds on WW and personal training sessions!

Go, Heather!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
SECRET TIME: I took a preggo test cause dh has not been very careful the last two times we DTD. It was neg, and I saved one for next month, cause AF has not returned and I would hate to walk around preggo and not know???!!!????!!!???

Wow! Keep us posted.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Check this out!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 








So on 3/14 at 1:59 pm we should all send Maria Happy Pi Day PMs.









I love you guys.







Perhaps I should have mentioned in my intro paragraph that I am a math nerd.
















JJoy.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Jami--the tupperware--it's such a fresh trauma--I don't know if I'm ready to talk--









wouldn't want to open any freshly semi-healed wounds or traumas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
What is it you are wanting to know about your chart? Are you TTC or TTA? If you are TTA, the last couple days of DTD weren't the best timed according to your CF pattern. However, if you are TTC, then it looks like you've timed it perfectly! It doesn't look like you've O'd yet. What else are you wanting?

we are SUPPOSED to be tta...not the best idea to dtd 3x in two days right around o...I suspect i've ovulated on cd 11 or possibly cd 12...I haven't had a thermal shift that I can see though...what do you think? I'm so new at charting...I usually just plugged my temps (and sometimes cm but not regularly) into ff and waited for the coverline. I MUST get tcoyf...*sigh*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I can't tell you how much I appreciated reading this. My slef-esteem has not been up to par lately. I'm not feeling loved. or very good about myself at all. So thanks for liking me how I am. I am very out there with everything and I can be overwhelming to people.

I'm sure I'm not the only one that thinks that this thread would be nowhere near as enjoyable without you in it









So baby milestones...Jacob can clap and also cruise. (did I mention he started pulling up a couple of weeks ago?)

another early walker yes?

and possible pg on top of that? it will be a VERY long two weeks...


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

forgot my intro again:

here goes!

I'm Jami...I am 22. dh is 23. we are freshly reuinited (NYE) from an 11m separation. Our marriage is STRONGER and better than ever!







we are working on some things and still have kinks but it would be very boring if we could never argue









we celebrated 3 positive pregnancy tests since getting together 5 years ago (vday) and welcomed two darling boys into our lives. We suffered through our loss of our first much wanted child at 8weeks gestation.

Our oldest just turned two and amazes us every day. Our youngest was born on my last birthday and is growing at the speed of light.


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Who are you to the rest of the world?

the same person with a different name...how's that for vague? anyway, I agree with the don't censor yourself. real is always better than fake.

pancake~ love your blog. not sure if I mentioned it before, but I do.

my SIL just sent me the greatest grey and blue striped abercrombie sweater that was felted just a little and didnt' fit her anymore. Since it didn't fit me either, I made longies for the boy and now I have scraps. anyone have ideas for a tiny wool toy or something else that I can make by hand?


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

oh yeah, and tanya, I _love_ those pics! great lighting, great "real people" poses (vs. the cardboard and fake smile effect). Daffodils have got to be one of my favoritest things about spring. And yes, I know that's not a real word, but it conveys the depth of my adoration perfectly, so I'm leaving it ;-)


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

Intros! Thank you so much for doing them! It helps for us newcomers.

I'm Liz, and I'm a 38 year-old SAHM to Lulu, 2 1/2 year old ball of fire and love and will, and Gingi, 7 month old chub of sunshine and easygoingness! I'm married to dh who is a chemistry teacher in the local HS. We both are long time practitioners of zen buddhism, and moved to the Catskill mtns to be close to our teachers and monastery and fellow sangha. My interests are local/national politics and psychology. When the kids are bigger I want to return to school to become a shrink. I studied West African history and lived abroad briefly in college. I love newfoundland dogs. We've got one and are soon to begin a search for another rescue. We co-sleep, among other things, and this has added to all our lives immensely.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello! I'm Tricia and I am the mother of Andrew who is now 8 1/2 months. Dh and I also adopted one of my sisters and brothers after my mom died in 2002. Before having Andrew, I was an early childhood special ed. teacher that worked in the Inner City of Milwaukee doing home birth to three services. I'm enjoying my role as mom, but am exploring the posibility of going back to school to be a Infant Mental Health Specialist-these practitioners mainly work with low income families as well as moms who may be experiencing maternal depression. In addition to the people in our family, we also have two American Eskimo dogs (who are convinced they are human) and two senior cats who have been with us throughout everything! We co-sleep and try to respect the animals and environment as much as possible!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Morning, all!









DD1 had the pukies all day yesterday. Poor kid. She's on the mend, but still prety sluggish, so she's home from school today. DH actually got DD2 up and dressed and fed and off to school, while I stayed in bed with my snuggly baby and my fevery girl. I hate to admit this, but it was rather luxurious. We didn't emerge until 9:00







:

Ethan is soooooo close to crawling, but not there yet. He has started rocking back and forth on hands and knees, and then it's like he knows he needs to do something knee-related, but can't figure out what. He straightens his legs and ends up on hands and feet, downward-facing dog style. Very cute.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I just got a chance to look at the newspaper (for the first time in weeks) and right there on the front page is the headline "Passion for pi" and it is word for word the article Elsanne posted above.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Juice, cuuutes! And how nice for you to hang out in bed--I wanted to keel-haul my toddler this morning as she woke up WAY too early and was like, okay now make me eggs! Better yet, let me HELP YOU make eggs! Gah!

Your post about Ethan reminded me that AMARA STARTED CRAWLING THIS WEEKEND! Like, crawling in earnest! Freaky! Cool! Freaky in that now I have to really watch her closely, and childproof in earnest. We went to a birthday party where there were two other July Babes, and one of them is still not sitting up well alone (veeery large head makes him top-heavy), and the other is sitting with absolutely no interest in mobility. Amara that day learned how to crawl and is pulling herself up constantly--even stayed standing for .5 seconds without hands--Just shows how all-over-the-board babies are developmentally.

Liz, West Africa, Newfoundland dogs, zen shrink! Neato. Big poops to pick up from those doggies.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello from Phoenix! At my show the other night DH was holding Panda at the back of the room and she started to fuss during my set and I said into the mic "Is she okay? Does she need me?" A woman in the audience yelled out "It's okay, mommies get mommy time!" And I yelled back "I don't know what kind of mommy you are. I don't WANT mommy time if my my baby wants me."







: I felt like kind of a jerk but it had to be said. There are always so many teenagers at my shows that need to see that baby comes first. If they are ever parents I want them to think it is "cool" and important to stop what their doing for their baby. My goodness.

The weather here is beautiful. I really needed a trip to the desert.

Introductions huh?

I am Kimya. I am from New York but I live in Olympia, WA. Married to Ange, who I met and stole away from his beautiful home in the French Alps. I am a folk singer. He is a one man band. We are both stay at home, when not on the road, parents to Panda. She is the most social 7 month old ever. It's kind of freaky. I have 2 albums with my old band The Moldy Peaches, and 5 solo albums. I have one album with my new band Antsy Pants. I have collaborated with Third Eye Blind, They Might Be Giants, Ben Kweller, Regina Spektor, Vanessa Carlton, Daniel Johnston, and lots of other fun and amazing musicians. I have been lucky enough to travel to lots of beautiful countries. I am also 8 years sober and a recovered self mutilator. I stopped being severely depressed when I quit drinking (alcohol and caffeine) and started writing songs. I am happy that touring with Panda has been easy peasy so far. I love my life, but it was a very hard road to where I am now.

I like having online friends that become real life friends as I travel. We are flying to Denver tonight, and back home on Friday. We'll be home for 3 weeks this time so I will try to catch up more!!!


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the







giorls. I feel so special.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newlywaaz* 
the same person with a different name...how's that for vague? anyway, I agree with the don't censor yourself. real is always better than fake.

I figured as much I just felt the need to ask on the name thing.
Thanks all for liking me the way I am. I don't think I could install conversation filters or censor myself anyway. I make fervent attempts for my dh's sake, but it just doesn't work. I have a tendency to discuss uteruses(or would that be uteri?) with whomever. I talk about placentas over dinner. And I'm not sure I could go aa whole day without referring to vaginas, cervixes, breasts and such. My dh should have knon what he was getting into marrying a midwife-in-the-making. And one of my closest friends is a doula, so our conversations can go on and on. His main request is that I refrain from using these as dinner conversation topics and not share information with strangers, particularly men, about my uterus, vagina, cervix and breasts. I think these are reasonable requests. You guys probably don't think much about it since we all talk pretty openly about private things, but in the real world discussing "private" things with near strangers is not acceptable.

Which brings me to another question. Why are people so offended by words like vagina and clitoris and penis being used when referring to those parts? Particularly when they come from the mouths of children. Why do we have to use cutsie words for them? Not that I don't use cutsie words and I actually don't mind them. I just wonder what is the thinking behind all this madness.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Your post about Ethan reminded me that AMARA STARTED CRAWLING THIS WEEKEND! Like, crawling in earnest! Freaky! Cool! Freaky in that now I have to really watch her closely, and childproof in earnest. We went to a birthday party where there were two other July Babes, and one of them is still not sitting up well alone (veeery large head makes him top-heavy), and the other is sitting with absolutely no interest in mobility. Amara that day learned how to crawl and is pulling herself up constantly--even stayed standing for .5 seconds without hands--Just shows how all-over-the-board babies are developmentally.

Congrats ont he crawling! Or should I say yikes on life as you know it being over. It's still exciting.
I don't understand how they come up with these normal ages for things. I guess they just take a poll and then average it out.

In other news, my baby TALKS! I was so shocked. She is overall very verbal. She is also very obediant~which is crazy. She will give up toys to Emma when she throws a fit over it. Like she hands the toy to her. And if we say no no, she will put it down like 95 % of the time. blows my mind, cause my 2-year-old can't do that. But back to talking. She says Yay! regularly and mama and dada and hi. I mean appropriately. But then the other day she crawled over me and saw Emma sleeping on the bed and said SheShe(we call Emma sisssy a lot) and lunged toward her. Then yesterday, she pulled Emma's hair and dh told her no no that hurts sissy, you should sorry. And she said Daw-we. I'm hocked. Is this possible?

Mattie is letting go when standing and doing the surfer pevis wiggle for a couple seconds. OK, I gotta go, my toddler needs to eat.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Hello from Phoenix! At my show the other night DH was holding Panda at the back of the room and she started to fuss during my set and I said into the mic "Is she okay? Does she need me?" A woman in the audience yelled out "It's okay, mommies get mommy time!" And I yelled back "I don't know what kind of mommy you are. I don't WANT mommy time if my my baby wants me."







: I felt like kind of a jerk but it had to be said. There are always so many teenagers at my shows that need to see that baby comes first. If they are ever parents I want them to think it is "cool" and important to stop what their doing for their baby. My goodness.


That's awesome. It's good that you can get the word out that babies are important too.

BTW, I changed my siggy and added new pics.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 

Which brings me to another question. Why are people so offended by words like vagina and clitoris and penis being used when referring to those parts? Particularly when they come from the mouths of children. Why do we have to use cutsie words for them? Not that I don't use cutsie words and I actually don't mind them. I just wonder what is the thinking behind all this madness.

.

I don't think a night goes by where I don't mention my throbbing boobs onstage. Especially if there are lots of babies in the crowd. If AF is visiting I let everyone know it too. I also nurse Panda at the merchandise table after I play every night. So when people come to buy cds they see me feeding her too. I try to be discreet but if she pops off while I am trying to get something out of a box what can I do?!









No shame mama. No filters.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh and the new pics....super cute!!!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

:







:







: I just had to share that I am a little out of whack today. Last night I was soooo delirious and tired that I failed to notice the bathroom door was closed and slammed face first into it







:







:














 My nose and pride will never be the same


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

that is TOTALLY something I would do!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 







:







:







: I just had to share that I am a little out of whack today. Last night I was soooo delirious and tired that I failed to notice the bathroom door was closed and slammed face first into it







:







:














My nose and pride will never be the same

















I hope you don't mind me having a laugh at your expense!!! That is hilarious!!!

Kimya, go you, lactivism on stage. You rock. While it's true that mamas needs mama time too, I think your message was well sent--just hope that mama didn't get her nose outta joint too badly. YOur music, btw, ROCKS--dunno if I told you that I got the discs! LOVE it.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Kimya, by any strange twist of fate do you know a mother of three girls named Dani there in Oly?


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

Kimya, go you, lactivism on stage. You rock. While it's true that mamas needs mama time too, I think your message was well sent--just hope that mama didn't get her nose outta joint too badly. YOur music, btw, ROCKS--dunno if I told you that I got the discs! LOVE it.

Thanks









I do agree that mamas need mama time. I hope it was clear that I just meant that if Panda needs to nurse I WILL stop the show for a few minutes to nurse her. I always try to feed her right before I play but sometimes, well, it just doesn't work out that way. I don't even know if the woman who said something to me was even a mama. I guess maybe when I said "Does she need me?" I should've realized that not everyone would know that that meant "Does she need my boob in her mouth?"!


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Kimya, by any strange twist of fate do you know a mother of three girls named Dani there in Oly?

I don't. But I bet someone I know must. It's a small town. How old are her girls?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

They are 18, 14 and 12 or something like that. She is my cousin, and started VERY early (like 15) having chitlins. We are the same age, and I'm just having babies while her babies are learning to drive, moving out...
I spent many a summer in OlyWa!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

I think I have seen a Dani in the Oly playgroup thread before.....

Kimya - how cool that you worked with Regina Spektor! I heard her single on the radio the other day, and I actually thought of you, and a song of yours I had heard on one of your pages....can't remember which one....


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Or maybe it was just in the fyt section.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
*They are 18, 14 and 12 or something like that*. She is my cousin, and started VERY early (like 15) having chitlins. We are the same age, and I'm just having babies while her babies are learning to drive, moving out...
I spent many a summer in OlyWa!









Probably didn't see her in the playgroup thread, nevermind!


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 

Kimya - how cool that you worked with Regina Spektor! I heard her single on the radio the other day, and I actually thought of you, and a song of yours I had heard on one of your pages....can't remember which one....

She and I have been friends for awhile. She does some stuff on my album "Hidden Vagenda". She sings on one song and plays piano on another. She is a really good fun person.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
They are 18, 14 and 12 or something like that. She is my cousin, and started VERY early (like 15) having chitlins. We are the same age, and I'm just having babies while her babies are learning to drive, moving out...
I spent many a summer in OlyWa!

I wonder if I would recognize her. Interesting! I used to live here for 5 years- then I left for 10 years. What is she like?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 







Probably didn't see her in the playgroup thread, nevermind!









Yeah







thought that would be unlikely!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 

I wonder if I would recognize her. Interesting! I used to live here for 5 years- then I left for 10 years. What is she like?

She is very cool, which is why I thought you might know her







kinda hippieish, massage therapist, earthy, unassuming. Very real.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
And I yelled back "I don't know what kind of mommy you are. I don't WANT mommy time if my my baby wants me."

You rock, mama!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I talk about placentas over dinner.

<snip>

In other news, my baby TALKS! I was so shocked. <snip> Is this possible?

I started telling dh I wanted to do a placenta print when I thaw it and it freaked him out! I asked him if he felt better about doing it with ink. He said it's still "all me". He's not helping.









Re the talking...my dd1 was like that. It is awesome and unsettling at the same time to see a _baby_ talk like that.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

JoyofBabyTalk--indeed that is truly remarkable!!! How fun!! At this stage, it's like hearing your cat talk or something equally unexpected--get some on film!


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

hi girls i'm pretty miserable feeling like i'm gonna puke...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Jami. nux vomica I believe is a good homeopathic for nausea?


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

where can i get some? I'll do anything...


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

nux vomica sounds like something from Harry Potter.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

I am really enjoying learning more about everyone!









Kimya,









Jami, hope you feel better soon.

JJoy, wow! Go, Mattie!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

: Calebsmama:


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 














: Calebsmama:

thx its pms


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
nux vomica sounds like something from Harry Potter.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Wow to Mattie - mistress of the impossible - and Amara - hope you're feeling better Jami, good to see you back Kimya...hi everyone else!

I've had a scary time with dd2 who was diagnosed yesterday with as-good-as pneumonia, very very nearly, has had awful green water poohs and was dehydrated - to the extent where she could have been taken to hospital and put on a drip for a week. Luckily my dr wanted to do everything to stop that happening. dd is on antibiotics







: and homeopathics and seemed so much better today (also having loads of milk again) until this evening the runny pooh started again, this time yellow. I'm worried again.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

OH Sarenka how scary. I feared for this very thing last week when we were so so sick







: ...I am glad it seems to be over the hill, jeez.


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Sarenka- I am so sorry about the sickness, we were there a week ago, and I am sending you healing vibes.....

Jessica- our anniversaries are one day apart, we got married the day after v-day cause it was 3 grand cheaper the day after!

Hi mamas! Hope you are all having a great evening!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, this is my first post and we're already 357 deep. This has to be a record.

I'm Quag







mommy to two DDs, 3 and almost 8 months. Turn-ons include PL/SQL, Family Guy and The Office, yoga, and spending time with my lovely little family. Turn-offs include my dirty kitchen floor, waking up early, whining, and especially, the shrieking. Oh the shrieking.

I also work. Four whole days each week. Wanna fight about it?







:

Many-o posts for responding, but I did want to say JJoy, I appreciate your willingness to talk about all topics forbidden. I enjoy discussing poop - no one seems to appreciate this as much as DH. It's sad because poop can be fun. I've been sitting here busting a gut over "JoyofPoop"

And Tanya, mega-cute pictures of your BABY GIRL!







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

Wanna fight about it?







:


















:








:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

And Tanya, mega-cute pictures of your BABY GIRL!







:










Hey. Somehow I think I'm being made fun of here.

'Bout time, Quag! And hey again--what is all that stuff you mentioned under "turn-ons" (tee hee)? I mean, I know what yoga is, and lovely little family, but the other stuff?


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Turn-ons include PL/SQL


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

And I just wanted to say







Jocelyn! Long time no see!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
-what is all that stuff you mentioned under "turn-ons" (tee hee)? I mean, I know what yoga is, and lovely little family, but the other stuff?









: It's definitely a secret code.

more poo in the night - but none this morning. dd seems really happy and strong...but she's still obviously pretty ill! I hate all the antiobiotic and probiotic palaver...and practically getting the stuff down her throat is a nightmare!

thanks for hugs, all...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, I was thinking of boycotting this thread, since we're talking in codes I don't understand and I feel left out and unloved.

But I decided to get over myself, because I just have to remark on my son's latest uncanny ability. When placed on the floor of a very clean (looking) floor with toys available in every direction, he will scooch his little self to some remote location and find the one leaf, dustbunny, or other decidedly disgusting thing in the room and chew on that. The boy came with Yuck Radar.


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

lol, I thought that was a universal milestone! Definitely an uncanny talent, eh?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Ethan,







: that's funny.

PL/SQL= Potty Learning, Square Dance Learning? WTF?









The last teeny dream I could squeeze in this morning before I was rudely awakened by Sol was one in which I went to this event with Sol, a dance thing, and someone had brought Amara, and also a huge sheet of really great homemade fruit leather. Then, Amara stood up and walked into the other room, toddling on 8 month old legs. Shocked me! Then I woke up.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

I believe she is referring to oracle computer language juice.


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

only ten posts since I was last on last night....









nothing new or funny going on around this house. ds1 is spending the night with MIL/FIL and I miss him









they always want to keep him for more than one night (it is spring break here and mil is a teacher) and I am like nooooooo, I like him, that is to long.

I am so glad that mason will NOT take a bottle for only the reason of nobody can watch him overnight! there are plenty of times where i do wish that he would gulp down a bottle, like when I want more than two glasses of wine timed between two feeds







:

have a good night ladies, we are in for yucky weather here.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

PL/SQL (Procedural Language/Structured Query Language)

I knew the SQL part, but had to google the PL part.

ETA: Elsanne, this is for you!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:

The good news is that participants will be provided with collection materials (leave the tupperware at home) and will be compensated $150 for their involvement.

Oh.







: My.







Goddess.









My mother is so not alone!


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

Can I come in??

Nicholas arrived on July 4th. He is my Yankee Doodle. Born at Home - My midwife didn't make it









I have another little one, Sam - who is 3.5 and into everything...

I didn't read all 11 pages of the thread but I read the first one & this one







AF hasn't returned and returned at 18 mos PP with ds1 - I'm hopeful









Here's my question for y'all - have you left your baby yet? Nicholas has only been left with Daddy & I've gotten the "We need Mommy" phone call. How about u?


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
PL/SQL (Procedural Language/Structured Query Language)

I knew the SQL part, but had to google the PL part.

ETA: Elsanne, this is for you!


Ding ding ding! Tanya wins a cookie! Or maybe... a pot of gruyere fondue...








: on that news story! Oh Elsanne... would you be disturbed if I told you my turn ons involved tupperware?







:


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Quote:

The good news is that participants will be provided with collection materials (leave the tupperware at home) and will be compensated $150 for their involvement.

Oh.







: My.







Goddess.









My mother is so not alone!

And, ummm, someone owes you *at least* $150!!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
'Bout time, Quag! And hey again--what is all that stuff you mentioned under "turn-ons" (tee hee)? I mean, I know what yoga is, and lovely little family, but the other stuff?

Oh goodness. You really don't know Family Guy and The Office? You MUST find out. IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyCarin* 







Can I come in??

Nicholas arrived on July 4th. He is my Yankee Doodle. Born at Home - My midwife didn't make it









I have another little one, Sam - who is 3.5 and into everything...

I didn't read all 11 pages of the thread but I read the first one & this one







AF hasn't returned and returned at 18 mos PP with ds1 - I'm hopeful









Here's my question for y'all - have you left your baby yet? Nicholas has only been left with Daddy & I've gotten the "We need Mommy" phone call. How about u?

Hiya! You are absolutely welcome!! Congrats on your independence babe (yeah, watch out for that later







) and looking forward to getting to know you! We've done re-introductions in the last 3 pages or so, so that's a good place to start if you don't want toread the whole thread


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Hi AmyCArin welcome
my babe was july 4 too

I'm soo out of it - life too busy and I'm too short on time to get on the computer at the moment. I start work mornings on Monday !!!

Ok my intro
My name is Claire and my partner is Laura (yep she's a she







) we've been together 11 years and when we got together I grieved because although I was happy to come out as a lesbian finally I thought I would never have kids. And I was one of THOSE women who had always wanted children. But hey we've proved anything is possible. Our donor was a friend of a friend and a wonderful man who just wanted to help us create our family. The kids can meet him when they are older but he is not a parent, merely a biological father to them. I am so blessed to have my kids.









Our whole family is vegetarian and we live in New Zealand. I'm a social worker and my partner is a therapist working with children and adolescents who sexually offend (yep they do believe it or not it's more common than you think). We work 20 hours a week each and share looking after the kids....... ok that's enough from me.

Hi everyone I"ve been reading but not posting shame on me but big


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Ding ding ding! Tanya wins a cookie! Or maybe... a pot of gruyere fondue...

That ain't right. That's just cruel. Evil, I tell ya.







Do you know how bad I want a slice of pizza right now?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyCarin* 
Here's my question for y'all - have you left your baby yet? Nicholas has only been left with Daddy & I've gotten the "We need Mommy" phone call. How about u?

Welcome, Amy! There's probably some of each end of the spectrum as far as leaving the baby goes. I've not left my baby yet, but then she's the youngest of the group at seven months old today! I'm visiting my mom at the end of this month and I may take advantage of having her around.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 







:







:







: I just had to share that I am a little out of whack today. Last night I was soooo delirious and tired that I failed to notice the bathroom door was closed and slammed face first into it







:







:














My nose and pride will never be the same









ok it's late in the piece but tricia I'm sorry that made me


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

hey tanya "have you really gone all this time without cheese???"







:


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
JoyofBabyTalk--indeed that is truly remarkable!!! How fun!! At this stage, it's like hearing your cat talk or something equally unexpected--get some on film!

Yeah it is crazy, when she does it. I was asking dh today if he thought we could get it on video. I know we could get Yay! and NumNumNum because those are frequent and triggered easily.
We went to eat the other night and I was giving her a grain of rice at a time to entertain her. This kid loves rice. I would put it on the table and let her pick it up and put it in her mouth. it was the funniest thing watching her try to pick up the tiny thing then try to put it in her mouth and then watching her chew it up. Greatness, I tell you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Sorry to hear that Jami. nux vomica I believe is a good homeopathic for nausea?

Works great for most nausea, but not always. A great homeopathic for overeating. take it after a big meal and you feel much better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Wow to Mattie - mistress of the impossible - and Amara - hope you're feeling better Jami, good to see you back Kimya...hi everyone else!

I've had a scary time with dd2 who was diagnosed yesterday with as-good-as pneumonia, very very nearly, has had awful green water poohs and was dehydrated - to the extent where she could have been taken to hospital and put on a drip for a week. Luckily my dr wanted to do everything to stop that happening. dd is on antibiotics







: and homeopathics and seemed so much better today (also having loads of milk again) until this evening the runny pooh started again, this time yellow. I'm worried again.

Hugs to your illness. i'm so sorry for sich a scare.

That breastfeeding study is right down the street from me. And as I am both a breastfeeder and urinater (and desperately in need of money), I have contacted the woman via e-mail and will probably call tomorrow to see if I can get in on this.

And we are camped out at my mom's currently. Thank goodness I have her. We have no electricty in our house. The E company came out on Friday to turn on the power in our name, their system said there was no power in our house. We have had pwer since we looked at the place before we even knew we wanted it. The shut us off because our meter is illegal and our box has no front cover. Landlord took 30 or so hours to get an electrician to our house to illegally hook up power again. So on monday morning, the E company comes again and shuts us down. The landlord is working on it. His electrician has to find the cover, put it on, contact the city for inspection, contact e company to get it turned back on, etc, etc, etc. So we are out of our house, inconveniencing my parents probably for most of the week. He did say he'd give us a break on our rent for this, but we lost a lot of food and my dh had to come home on Monday to get us because I couldn't cook anything. And we had nothing ready-to-eat. Also, my dh's employer has seriously cut back hours as they don't have much work. My s-dad also works there and is stressing, but still getting paid because he's management. So both of the guy are looking at potentially losing their jobs. And we just moved into our own place. : Guhs to myself.

I just have to say yay for healthy kids. Cause that's all I need. All the rest is jsut gravy, right? If anyone knows of anything work-at-home, not pushing your friends into buying stuff, that I could do, please pm me. Gotta go. My baby is huffing, that means crying will ensue if boob is not in mouth quickly and then 2 babies will cry. Good night.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

jessica - oh poos and hugs to you


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

watch out...gettin my multi-quote on
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Wow, this is my first post and we're already 357 deep. This has to be a record.

I'm Quag







mommy to two DDs, 3 and almost 8 months. Turn-ons include PL/SQL, Family Guy and The Office, yoga, and spending time with my lovely little family. Turn-offs include my dirty kitchen floor, waking up early, whining, and especially, the shrieking. Oh the shrieking.

I also work. Four whole days each week. Wanna fight about it?







:

Many-o posts for responding, but I did want to say JJoy, I appreciate your willingness to talk about all topics forbidden. I enjoy discussing poop - no one seems to appreciate this as much as DH. It's sad because poop can be fun. I've been sitting here busting a gut over "JoyofPoop"

And Tanya, mega-cute pictures of your BABY GIRL!







:









first of all I MISSED YOU. and also every time I see you I think of family guy...that's gotta be where you got your sn from? dh adores fg and watches it alot. I gotta admit its pretty funny! no fighting here about work as I work FT









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
more poo in the night - but none this morning. dd seems really happy and strong...but she's still obviously pretty ill! I hate all the antiobiotic and probiotic palaver...and practically getting the stuff down her throat is a nightmare!









hopefully she'll be better soon. antibiotics are a nightmare...I always get thrush that won't stop when Jake's on antibiotics!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Well, I was thinking of boycotting this thread, since we're talking in codes I don't understand and I feel left out and unloved.

But I decided to get over myself, because I just have to remark on my son's latest uncanny ability. When placed on the floor of a very clean (looking) floor with toys available in every direction, he will scooch his little self to some remote location and find the one leaf, dustbunny, or other decidedly disgusting thing in the room and chew on that. The boy came with Yuck Radar.

LoL glad you decided to stick around







Jacob and Caleb have the same Radar...maybe its a boy thing??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
lol, I thought that was a universal milestone! Definitely an uncanny talent, eh?

yep









Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
they always want to keep him for more than one night (it is spring break here and mil is a teacher) and I am like nooooooo, I like him, that is to long.I am so glad that mason will NOT take a bottle for only the reason of nobody can watch him overnight! there are plenty of times where i do wish that he would gulp down a bottle, like when I want more than two glasses of wine timed between two feeds







:

aww I get that way too...Jake takes bottles but I play the breastfeeding card. "but he nurses all ngiht...you wouldn't want my supply to dip due to me not waking up to pump would you??







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Quote:

The good news is that participants will be provided with collection materials (leave the tupperware at home) and will be compensated $150 for their involvement.

Oh.







: My.







Goddess.









My mother is so not alone!

omg I so thought of you...and I still wonder what happened...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyCarin* 







Can I come in??

Nicholas arrived on July 4th. He is my Yankee Doodle. Born at Home - My midwife didn't make it









I have another little one, Sam - who is 3.5 and into everything...

I didn't read all 11 pages of the thread but I read the first one & this one







AF hasn't returned and returned at 18 mos PP with ds1 - I'm hopeful









Here's my question for y'all - have you left your baby yet? Nicholas has only been left with Daddy & I've gotten the "We need Mommy" phone call. How about u?

welcome! my guy came July 6. on my birthday. I'll never get over the trauma!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And, ummm, someone owes you *at least* $150!!










...intriguing...can someone who is not traumatised by these events pm me with the deets???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
My name is Claire and my partner is Laura (yep she's a she







)

rub it in! seriously though we'd be lost w/out you Claire







I'm so happy to see you and Laura been together so long. just lovely









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Welcome, Amy! There's probably some of each end of the spectrum as far as leaving the baby goes. I've not left my baby yet, but then she's the youngest of the group at seven months old today! I'm visiting my mom at the end of this month and I may take advantage of having her around.









yeah we just keep Tanya around to make fun of...I mean chat with her







j/k Tanya









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Works great for most nausea, but not always. A great homeopathic for overeating. take it after a big meal and you feel much better.

I don't overeat?? but thank you







also I'm gonna







: cuz I want something WAH I think. I'm tired of working at the same time though its the only thing that gets me out of the house. *sigh*


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

ok this is kind of stupid but for the past couple of days I've been feeling kind of blue because...

...well because...

...this is gonna sound so stupid







...

...I'm ddddc-less

I know pathetic right????









PS...I don't feel pregnant at all









pps...only 4dpo though.

ppps....I really need to go to bed....

pppps....I forget...did I want to be pg







or was I hoping not? I change my mind so often. at any rate we were trying to tta...so maybe better hope for af...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Y: Guhs to myself.

:guhs from me to you, too! I know it can feel like just another thing to get you down, but at least it's temporary! If I were you, I'd make sure that the "break" on the rent the landlord has planned includes enough to cover your spoiled food and the inconvenience.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
...intriguing...can someone who is not traumatised by these events pm me with the deets???

I'm not sure if we can rub salt in Elsanne's wound!







!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calebsmama05*
I don't overeat??

You mean you've _never_ had a meal where you overindulged? Even just a little? I don't overeat all the time, but on occasion there is a meal just too yummy and I've eaten too much. Especially on Thanksgiving!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
My name is Claire and my partner is Laura (yep she's a she







) we've been together 11 years and when we got together I grieved because although I was happy to come out as a lesbian finally I thought I would never have kids. And I was one of THOSE women who had always wanted children. But hey we've proved anything is possible.

witt, I just want to tell you how incredibly happy I am for you and your family









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
And we are camped out at my mom's currently. Thank goodness I have her. We have no electricty in our house.

Egads, does it never stop??? I'm so sorry - what a headache. You seem in good spirits, though







I'm amazaed at what Mattie can do. Ethan has just discovered the Shriek of Earsplitting Loudness, and he is ever so thrilled with himself. Joy.

Hey, when you get your power turned back on, we can call you JoyofJuice!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
pppps....I forget...did I want to be pg







or was I hoping not?









That's a good way to end up pregnant!
And rock on with your bad multiquoting self!

As far as leaving the babe, I've left Ethan a few times but it hasn't been easy. I can now leave him with his dad for a couple of hours, provided he's just eaten. He's stayed with his grandma a couple of times, mostly for the experience, and she brings him back to me when he starts getting unhappy.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Tanya, your sig is cracking me up. I love DH's. They're so sweet and so, so clueless sometimes! Like it's just impossible to imagine, 40 whole days without cheese! BTW, I'm doing really well on that front, there was that stupid lapse on the first day, and then that one unfortunate incident with the pizza, but I've been back on track. Last night we had tacos, and mine were cheese-free. Scarily enough, I'm almost not missing it! (I did say 'almost')


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I've not left my baby yet, but then she's the youngest of the group at seven months old today!

I haven't left mine, either. I probably would for 20 minutes or so, a short errand or something, but only with his dad. For me, the hassle and anxiety involved with leaving an infant have just never been worth it, and fortunately I haven't ever had to (well, I did leave my first baby when I was working on my thesis, but that sucked!).


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Jami--dearheart--here's the deal. And actually, FTR, you could read back over last month's thread although actually it happened late January...for the serious researcher...

my mom, (and there's a whole novel to be told there), came and visited, staying in my upstairs room which has no bathroom. One needs to go down kind of scary, metal spiral stairs to relieve oneself, which daunted her at night since I guess she micturates with regularity in the eve hours. Anyway, she took it upon herself to find something she could pee into and in the morning, throw it away. This happened to be my nice big tupperware container for like salads, complete with top. I still don't have anything nice like that to replace it, which she said she would. We had a tiny argument about whether or not I thought it was gross (it's fine, but I'm not going to eat out of it again, was my response).


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm sorry...."not overeat" does not compute...







I come from a long line of overeaters...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
hey tanya "have you really gone all this time without cheese???"







:









Somehow in my sleepy-eyed state I missed your post this morning.







: Why, yes, I have! There was a stupid lapse the first day. Totally mindless and majot







moment, but I've done really well so far. I've had some temptations like pizza and a lamentable moment when I realized lasagna was out for now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Last night we had tacos, and mine were cheese-free. Scarily enough, I'm almost not missing it! (I did say 'almost')

Yay for you for not giving in entirely for just a little lapse! I've noticed I'm not missing it as much either. Ds begged us to take him to his fave pizza buffet (which is a family fave,too). I had the salad bar. and a little bit of dessert pizza









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PancakeGoddess* 
For me, the hassle and anxiety involved with leaving an infant have just never been worth it, and fortunately I haven't ever had to (well, I did leave my first baby when I was working on my thesis, but that sucked!).









: But for the record, I zero anxiety leaving my 5 and 2 year olds.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I'm sorry...."not overeat" does not compute.


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyCarin* 
:
Here's my question for y'all - have you left your baby yet? Nicholas has only been left with Daddy & I've gotten the "We need Mommy" phone call. How about u?

I have. Every week after church, DH takes DS home while I stay for an hour or so to teach sunday school to the little people. It's right after nap and I get back well before he gets hungry again, so it's perfect. And then last night, one of my friends went into labor yesterday morning and when she called last night to ask if I wanted to come over to take pics, I jumped on it. Only problem is babies aren't allowed unless they're related. So I nursed him a bit and left about 7:30. I guess he fussed to sleep and then woke up about 20 minutes before i got home and was VERY annoyed that there wasn't a boob full of milk at the ready. I think I was gone about 4 hours maybe? That's the longest we've ever been apart, and it won't likely happen again until DS learns to eat "real" food and/or sleep through the night.

BUT! I got to document the (very medically managed) birth of a beautiful 8#9oz baby boy born and provide moral support for my friend =) As a bonus, I now know how to tailor my next birth plan to fit this particular hospital, which is always good.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 

Hey, when you get your power turned back on, we can call you JoyofJuice!


Now, THAT COULD GET CONFUSING.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone miss me?? I'm enjoying myself alot on my vacation. Just wanted to drop by so that you didn't think i drop off the face of the earth.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Sandrine!

Now Tanya, you know that I have been cheeseless for far longer than you. And milkless and yogurtless and ice creamless too. I would do just about anything for a slice of pizza... I mock you only out of jealousy. In 20 days when you enjoy your large pot o cheese and your cheese-coated cheesie poofs and your cheese-flavored lots-a-cheese you will be laughing at me in my cheeseless state.

Cheese, anyone?
Jami, thanks for the love, and a giggety giggety to you









How do I get the baby to stop grabbing big fistfuls of my boob and belly fat while she nurses?







: If anyone has a strategy I'm all ears.

Off to the playground to enjoy the fabulous weather!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Tanya: It's a good thing you don't live in Wisconsin. Here...cheese is EVERYWHERE! I blame cheese as to why I am too fat. I am convinced I was skinny in a previous life and now I am making up for it in this life. Of course, I am also trying to tell myself that I was rich in my previous life as well









Witt: It's ok to laugh. I can't imagine how funny it must have been to DH to wake up and find me lying on the floor in agony after slamming into the door. He keeps asking me "is the door open?"







:

Elsanne: Thanks for reminding us of that story. Life is GOOD......apparently, Tupperware is better!

AmyCarin: Welcome! I have left Andrew with family as well as once with a really good friend of ours. I find the older he gets, the easier it is getting.....but it's still very hard for me to detach sometimes























































































Lactivism Alert!!!!!!!!

Went to a waterpark last weekend with a friend of mine and found myself ready to choke a couple of teenagers who made it a point to stare at my friend and I while we were breastfeeding. They then had the guts to turn to each other and make fun of us! Ok.....here's my immature reaction! "Excuse me.....you must not have been breastfed, because if you were you would be smarter and know when to keep your mouth shut!" Dh thinks I should have took it one step farther and whipped out a boob and squirted them. Honestly, this is the first time that I have encountered someone saying something loud enough that I could hear and I kind of.....well, totally lost it.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Now Tanya, you know that I have been cheeseless for far longer than you. And milkless and yogurtless and ice creamless too. I would do just about anything for a slice of pizza... I mock you only out of jealousy. In 20 days when you enjoy your large pot o cheese and your cheese-coated cheesie poofs and your cheese-flavored lots-a-cheese you will be laughing at me in my cheeseless state.

Sigh...you of all people should understand.







Play one for me, will ya?

You would also understand really well what I'm going to share next....I've noticed an interesting side effect of my cheese-less-ness for the babe and me. There's a lot less waves of odorous gas around. We're all breathing easier.









That was certainly not mature on the part of those teenagers, but honestly it's kind of expected from them. It's the grown-ups who act that way that get me all







:







:







:. Of course, if breastfeeding were normalized in our culture they wouldn't have been gawking.

Speaking of

































































Our bill just passed the House with 95 yeas, 0 nays.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
In 20 days when you enjoy your large pot o cheese and your cheese-coated cheesie poofs and your cheese-flavored lots-a-cheese

How do I get the baby to stop grabbing big fistfuls of my boob and belly fat while she nurses?







: If anyone has a strategy I'm all ears.


a)







:







:







:

b) I have been seriously irked about this same thing. I put either my shirt between her fist and my breast (ie, pull UP the shirt instead of out the top) or my finger, and complain a lot.


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

Lots of dairy free talk! Big hugs to all the df mommas. I did it for 8 wks with Nicholas - he's a refluxer. He's not allergic to dairy. But I'm proud to say I tried









AFA The love-grabs... redirecting to a nursing necklace has helped us and also remembering to keep his fingernails short. I need to trim them more than just on Wednesdays - (anyone else do Motivate Moms?)

Anyone in this group coming to Washington, DC to the Intactivism Rally? We're (relatively) local. It's on Friday the 30th. Dh can't go - he's got a work obligation







but I think most of the moms in our MDC playgroup are planning on attending. I need to get some good advocacy wear for the boys & me. And dh did say he'd wear an Advocacy T-shirt to work as a show of support


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Big developmental milestones this week!

First up, lovely daughter went from her tummy to sitting up all by herself, absolutely no intervention (or even awareness it was happening) by parents. I was in the shower, had her outside on her tummy playing around, gaping at herself in the mirror, etc. I poke my head out of the shower to see hwo she's doing and was astonished to see she'd gotten herself into a sitting-up position.









Second milestone -- DAD has successfully gotten baby down for a nap! She fell asleep in his arms this morning and he was able to lay her down without her waking up. That is a first for him. (And honestly, half the time I try to lay her down to sleep, she wakes up - she's a pretty light sleeper and I'm not so good at the finesse required for the transition a lot of the times.) SO yay!


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
You mean you've _never_ had a meal where you overindulged? Even just a little? I don't overeat all the time, but on occasion there is a meal just too yummy and I've eaten too much. Especially on Thanksgiving!

Ok I'm gonna explain first of all why I NEVER eat too much and why the nausea is so traumatising...I have a phobia of throwing up. irrationally terrified of it. I remember as a kid I ate too much once at thanksgiving and threw up 3 times in one night. since then...anything that might make me feel sick (or worse) get sick I avoid like the plague. I don't eat leftovers that haven't been put in the fridge asap or that have been in there more than one week. pregnancy is unfortunate...luckily I only threw up once in Calebs and not at all for Jacobs the nausea is awful. I live in constant fear of throwing up. but luckily this time its better. barely there and comes and goes.

Plus I was premature...and I've always had problems with feeling full when I'm not. I'll feel really full when i've barely eaten anything. for instance 8oz of water and one chicken patty on a bun will make me feel like i've eaten loads. too much.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Hey, when you get your power turned back on, we can call you JoyofJuice!








That's a good way to end up pregnant!

w00t JoyofJuice!! ah yes...dh wants me to go on bcp or IUD.







I'm so sad. I love charting. I love knowing what my body is doing. If he would just wear a condom every time then I could continue charting and not wonder every month "am I or aren't I?" he says he's not ready for #3..and I respect that..but if he's so not ready then why when I say "I may be fertile" does he say "oh we should be ok" and yet...he wants me to mess up my hormones and go back on bcp!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Tanya, your sig is cracking me up. I love DH's. They're so sweet and so, so clueless sometimes! Like it's just impossible to imagine, 40 whole days without cheese! BTW, I'm doing really well on that front, there was that stupid lapse on the first day, and then that one unfortunate incident with the pizza, but I've been back on track. Last night we had tacos, and mine were cheese-free. Scarily enough, I'm almost not missing it! (I did say 'almost')

awww I HATE cheese. I can only eat it on pizza...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Jami--dearheart--here's the deal. And actually, FTR, you could read back over last month's thread although actually it happened late January...for the serious researcher...

my mom, (and there's a whole novel to be told there), came and visited, staying in my upstairs room which has no bathroom. One needs to go down kind of scary, metal spiral stairs to relieve oneself, which daunted her at night since I guess she micturates with regularity in the eve hours. Anyway, she took it upon herself to find something she could pee into and in the morning, throw it away. This happened to be my nice big tupperware container for like salads, complete with top. I still don't have anything nice like that to replace it, which she said she would. We had a tiny argument about whether or not I thought it was gross (it's fine, but I'm not going to eat out of it again, was my response).

that's why I can't find it...I read back this thread and the last few pages of last months...thought it was more recent than that. I'd be traumatized too...wow









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Now, THAT COULD GET CONFUSING.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
Anyone miss me?? I'm enjoying myself alot on my vacation. Just wanted to drop by so that you didn't think i drop off the face of the earth.










totally missing you







glad you are having a good time!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
How do I get the baby to stop grabbing big fistfuls of my boob and belly fat while she nurses?







: If anyone has a strategy I'm all ears.

I have no idea. Jacob pinches my areola...and my boob, and my arm, and my belly, and my side. and then after all that if he can he'll also pull my hair. I am pain...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Went to a waterpark last weekend with a friend of mine and found myself ready to choke a couple of teenagers who made it a point to stare at my friend and I while we were breastfeeding. They then had the guts to turn to each other and make fun of us! Ok.....here's my immature reaction! "Excuse me.....you must not have been breastfed, because if you were you would be smarter and know when to keep your mouth shut!" Dh thinks I should have took it one step farther and whipped out a boob and squirted them. Honestly, this is the first time that I have encountered someone saying something loud enough that I could hear and I kind of.....well, totally lost it.









annoying...but...well from teenagers you can't really expect much better. *sigh* I never was like that as a teen but most today are really annoying.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
It's the grown-ups who act that way that get me all







:







:







:. Of course, if breastfeeding were normalized in our culture they wouldn't have been gawking.

Our bill just passed the House with 95 yeas, 0 nays.
















ITA and YAY









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyCarin* 
Lots of dairy free talk! Big hugs to all the df mommas. I did it for 8 wks with Nicholas - he's a refluxer. He's not allergic to dairy. But I'm proud to say I tried









Lent I believe







I tried going soda free but I am way too addicted. I am trying to change over to tea. we will see. anyone give up soda??


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
Big developmental milestones this week!

First up, lovely daughter went from her tummy to sitting up all by herself, absolutely no intervention (or even awareness it was happening) by parents. I was in the shower, had her outside on her tummy playing around, gaping at herself in the mirror, etc. I poke my head out of the shower to see hwo she's doing and was astonished to see she'd gotten herself into a sitting-up position.









Second milestone -- DAD has successfully gotten baby down for a nap! She fell asleep in his arms this morning and he was able to lay her down without her waking up. That is a first for him. (And honestly, half the time I try to lay her down to sleep, she wakes up - she's a pretty light sleeper and I'm not so good at the finesse required for the transition a lot of the times.) SO yay!

yay! isn't it amazing they learn these things by themselves?! and yay for dad. dad's been doing nap/bedtimes for awhile here and in fact he's better at it than me...


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

well I"ve been cheese /dairy/egg free since September can I have a prize please???







: I won't bore you with my reasons to go vegan suffice to say I don't want to be vegan but once I found out what happens for dairy to get on my plate, I felt I had no choice







But I definately miss cheese ...









I miss it a lot









a whole heap.............









oh woe is me....


----------



## mommytomahmoud (Jan 8, 2007)

hey ladies i been soooo busy the last few days i have to say being a mom is very hard very very very hard lol good thing i stay home man cause u working ladies r superwomen in my book

well me and my hubby r looking for a house and we found one we liked and we r waiting for the realstate agent to see it

it has a pool which is great and a huge yard soo i can line dry my diaps and clothes now which is very great and have a veggie garden and houston gets hot soo we need a pool heheheheheh

moody started crawling today well he took 3 steps before he fall and started crying and now he was trying to pull up on the coffee table

well gotta go he is crying again

ayah


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I won't bore you with my reasons to go vegan suffice to say I don't want to be vegan but once I found out what happens for dairy to get on my plate, I felt I had no choice









I would not be bored to know. I've had many a-ha moments that have really changed the way I eat (or, sadly the way I eat most days but not all). Toss me a link







or pm me if you feel more comfortable that way. And does it matter if it's "organic" or "free-range" or "milked only by the hands of nuns"? Or is it just awful all the way around? I'd really like to know. I've been blissfully ignorant, and I'm all for having information.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I would not be bored to know. I've had many a-ha moments that have really changed the way I eat (or, sadly the way I eat most days but not all). Toss me a link







or pm me if you feel more comfortable that way. And does it matter if it's "organic" or "free-range" or "milked only by the hands of nuns"? Or is it just awful all the way around? I'd really like to know. I've been blissfully ignorant, and I'm all for having information.

me too







:


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

will pm you both at some stage today


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
will pm you both at some stage today









thanks Claire!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Claire, I'd love to know more, too. Oh and....









WNB- yay for Dad's milestone!

Jami, I'm with you on the puking. I avoid that at all costs. I'd much prefer







to uke if I'm sick. Ew and sorry for the TMI.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Just wanted to say







everyone! Am swamped with work right now but enjoying reading.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Pi, I am SOOO thinking about you today! 3.14!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I would not be bored to know. I've had many a-ha moments that have really changed the way I eat (or, sadly the way I eat most days but not all). Toss me a link







or pm me if you feel more comfortable that way. And does it matter if it's "organic" or "free-range" or "milked only by the hands of nuns"? Or is it just awful all the way around? I'd really like to know. I've been blissfully ignorant, and I'm all for having information.

What about "cows blissfully nursing their young and spray a bit to one side which is immediately absorbed on organic cotton by a vegan nun who then prays over it and squeezes it eventually into cheese for which she is handsomely recompensed"?








:

I am interested too. *sigh*. In a resigned, nothing's-ever-good-anymore kind of way.

Calebsmama--if it's between iud or bcp, I recommend hormone-free iud. Then you can chart to your heart's content, it just won't matter.

Ayah--may you find the home of your dreams!

AmyCarin I think you're the only dc area gal on here, if I'm remembering correctly. Yay for you! How fun it must be to have activism so handy. Here I'd have to like, make it happen. Not.

WNB--yay for the sitting up from belly! Crawling won't be long now, Amara just started last weekend! It sure is cute and fun. So far.


----------



## tennesseemom (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll join in here since Emma was born in July last year.

Yep, AF is back (doggone it!). Acting about the same as before pregnancy, just a wee bit shorter.

*sigh*


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Welcome new mamas! Not much going on here....giggling at all the posts that keep me amused!

The other night after logging off of MDC I was thinking to myself that most of us have been online friends from our ddc for almost a year and a half!!!!1 That is a long time. I so love it here, where there are not the weird looks for doing crunchy things!

I cured Mason's second ear infection with garlic and musslien (sp?- to lazy to get up and look) oil, echinacia (sp- once again lazy) and SA! YEAH FOR ME!

Missing ds1 cause the inlaws did keep him two nights, he comes home tomorrow though! He rode the horses all by himself today at the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo! I forgot how easy one baby is!

Oh and yeah for all the



































success!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Lisa, I LOVE the name Soleil (and Emma too), I debated naming my daughter that and ended up with the Spanish version: Sol (dd1).

Aydensmama enjoy those moments, and of course you miss your son! You'll be all refreshed and happy to see him...TOTALLY psyched you could cure your son's ear infection naturally! What is SA? *looking at you weirdly for doing crunchy things*

(tee hee. just had to provoke you there)

See freshy fresh pics in my blog link.

SEE THEM! NOW!







:


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
What is SA? *looking at you weirdly for doing crunchy things*

(tee hee. just had to provoke you there)

See freshy fresh pics in my blog link.

SEE THEM! NOW!







:

I love it when I laugh out loud here, it is my husband that looks at me weird





















!

Great pics, I looked right then!


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
I cured Mason's second ear infection with garlic and musslien (sp?- to lazy to get up and look) oil, echinacia (sp- once again lazy) and SA! YEAH FOR ME!

Ohhh good for your! that's fab







What is SA?
I just bought one of those "see if your kid has an ear infection" scope things. $5.00 at Buy.com w/free shipping after Google Checkout discount. I'm hoping it will be useful - neither kid has ever had an ear-infection. They start complaining about body parts I usually just squirt them in the affected area









I can share a crunchy brag too: Nicholas fell at playgroup today and bumped his head - I actually had both my Hylands Bumps & Bruises tablets and Arnica Cream in the diaper bag!







I was so proud of me







Nicholas actually stopped crying when I put the little B&B under his tongue







:


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
What about "cows blissfully nursing their young and spray a bit to one side which is immediately absorbed on organic cotton by a vegan nun who then prays over it and squeezes it eventually into cheese for which she is handsomely recompensed"?










well then I might eat THAT cheese!!!

Well I ain't gonna keep pming so I'll just say this............ stop reading now if you don't want to know..........

think cow giving birth, calf taken away and killed usually or kept in crate for veal so they can't move and meat is tender, then cow crying for her baby...... as a breastfeeding mother I can only imagine how that would be.... if you want to know more do a google for why go vegan or similar type words and you'll find heaps of stuff.







:

Although I am assuming for most people if you are ok philosophically with the idea of animals dying for meat then you'll be ok with eating dairy. My partner is only vegetarian - she says she's made her peace with the dairy industry.







We all need to do what we can and what we are comfortable with.


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

witt thanks for sharing! For some reason I'm thinking that the local dairy we get our milk from keeps calves and cows together for some period. I remember reading about this issue when we switched to local dairy.







: i'll have to ask the dairy how they manage calves and cows.

I admire your empathy.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyCarin* 
I actually had both my Hylands Bumps & Bruises tablets and Arnica Cream in the diaper bag!







I was so proud of me







Nicholas actually stopped crying when I put the little B&B under his tongue







:

good on ya!!! That is great. I would feel like queen mama of the world if I had that happen.

"cow crying for her baby" REALLY gets me. Gah.


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

oh yeah, we've had preliminary mobiity since about 3/1 or so. She's turned into an inquisitive sort of inchworm. I think we'll probably have a child able to coordinate the movement of all four limbs at once in the next couple weeks, if that. It seems like she is really learning and changing a lot this month - mental growth spurt, I guess.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
witt, I just want to tell you how incredibly happy I am for you and your family

















:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
well I"ve been cheese /dairy/egg free since September can I have a prize please???







:

Yes, you can. I would like to do the same myself (except eggs, which from our neighbours' happy chickens I have no problems with) but I have no idea where I would get my energy from as my body has recently stopped cooperating with pulses... which I so love... get that violin out for me....I really need high protein doses. How do you compensate? At the moment I'm even eating fish, which I don't want to do. (Don't eat any other meat)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 

See freshy fresh pics in my blog link.

SEE THEM! NOW!







:

Alright, alright dearie, no need to shout. Frankly I WISH YOU WOULD UPDATE YOUR BLOG MORE OFTEN because I love it and check it all the time!

Yay to Tanya for the bill going through.

Hi Sandrine - having a good time?

JJoy - keep the :guhs going to yourself. Once you've got that going, everything is so much easier to deal with, I find!

Speaking of which, I am being a bit spiky with myself, lately. Got all stressed with babe being ill and on antibiotics. She's now doing better - the pneumonia is no more and she's doing great as far as chest is concerned, but still has horrible poo and it's gone green again. Dr says it's probably the antibiotics themselves and to wait 4 days after stopping and maybe check what's in the poo in the lab. It's spring and we can't go outside the door







:

Then got all stressed about my phD funding - looks like there is none for me.

Then got all stressed about where I live - after coming back from Africa I hate it all over again!

Then got all stressed about my Mum's cancer.

Now I'm stressed about leaving babe for two and a half hours on Tuesday night to do a lecture in a school (on anorexia and bulimia.) And about doing it in Polish, when having been so long at home my brain is very babified - ie I've gone back to my mother tongue in a big way. I'm not sure I can make sense.

Writing this big list of stresses has really helped. They are so different and the stress so pointless in each case! A :guh to anyone who's made it this far and, finally, :GUHS TO ME!!

Oh, and one to Quag - I also have a megastrong baby who is intent on beating me up and thinks my cries of pain are funny!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

sarenka! I, too, find it helps to write it down. Or haiku it







BE GENTLE WITH YOURSELF WOMAN!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
SEE THEM! NOW!







:

Yes, your majesty!
Dang, those girls are so lovely.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
oh yeah, we've had preliminary mobiity since about 3/1 or so. She's turned into an inquisitive sort of inchworm.

We've got inchworming over here too. He gets up on all fours and then thrusts himself forward onto his belly, then does it again. And he can *almost* get from his belly to sitting, but not quite.

Where has the time gone??

Interesting (to me) weather here. 36 hours ago, 70 degrees! This morning, snow


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Quag: I also have a huge fear of throwing up. It's one of my biggest concerns with getting pregnant again! Thank heavens that I didn't have much nausea with Andrew's pregnancy because I can count on my hand the number of times I have thrown up in my life. I have always been proud of the fact that I have an "iron stomach." My fear is comounded by the fact that I have a friend who almost lost her father after he came down with the flu and almost died after he threw up and ripped a hole in esophagus! Yikes!


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

sarenka, JJoy and anyone else who could use one


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
SEE THEM! NOW!







:

Yes, ma'am!








Beautiful boys you have there!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
:GUHS TO ME!!

So much going on at once!







Sarenka! I have found that writing it down here and on my blog helps so much.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Beautiful boys you have there!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Help me out, mamas!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...18#post7562518


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

going over to check you out...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Beautiful boys you have there!

.

I loves ya, grrrrrrl.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok, so I'm 2 pages behind. But I gotta post now and be productive. My mom thinks I spend too much of my time on here and is probably right, but I don't weant her to know that.

Anyway, in more bad news, our car got repo'd this morning. What a wat to wake up. We managed to get all our stuff back. Dh has a poorly running truck that is kinda smelly. Not a great family car. It doesn't have an inspection sticker and he will probably have to fix it up a bit before it can pass an inspection, we'll see. We had an arguement because I wanna take it to get a child seat inspection to make sure the girls can ride safely in it. It is 20 years old and I only know new car stuff. He said and what if they aren't safe, we don't have other options. Well, I guess we'll have to find them. I'm sure the seats will be fine but I want to know. He doesn't want the truck driven more than necessary till we get the sticker. So I'm ready for this Saturn Return thing or whatever it is to be over. Will it end when I'm 30?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Egads, does it never stop??? I'm so sorry - what a headache. You seem in good spirits, though







I'm amazaed at what Mattie can do. Ethan has just discovered the Shriek of Earsplitting Loudness, and he is ever so thrilled with himself. Joy.

Hey, when you get your power turned back on, we can call you JoyofJuice!


I'm beginning to think, no it doesn't end, but challenges build perseverence and perservence builds character and character builds hope and hope does not disappoint. I try to stay graeful for what I have, because I have a lot of really great things. 2, I can think of right off the top of my head. My mom raised us to be grateful. And I've seen a lot of misfortune around me. I'd always considered us to not have any misfortune until last August when we lost my brother. That really put things in perspective. Everything can be replaced or lived without, except people. He is so deeply missed. I recently told someone that I didn't even know I liked him this much. The pain goes so deep, it seems deeper than the love I had for him. Though I do know I loved him a lot and I know he knew that. Kim and her loss of her baby Emma have also helped me to remember how lucky I am. everytime i look into my girly's eyes, i think it just doesn't get any better than this.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I'm sorry...."not overeat" does not compute...







I come from a long line of overeaters...

Me too. And that is how I know about the nux vomica for overeaters. Whenever we go out to eat, I tell dh I have to go grab it so we won't be hurting as bad later.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 







Hey Sandrine!

Now Tanya, you know that I have been cheeseless for far longer than you. And milkless and yogurtless and ice creamless too. I would do just about anything for a slice of pizza... I mock you only out of jealousy. In 20 days when you enjoy your large pot o cheese and your cheese-coated cheesie poofs and your cheese-flavored lots-a-cheese you will be laughing at me in my cheeseless state.

Cheese, anyone?


I'm so sorry for you cheese-less mamas. I don't think i could be cheese-less. I love the stuff. Also, we get WIC and it's a huge part of our food budget. I get it and Emma gets it with an extra cheese, less milk package. So tons of cheese. It helps us stretch meals.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Speaking of

































































Our bill just passed the House with 95 yeas, 0 nays.
















Yay! happy dancing here.

I'm feeling the DDDDC lonelieness, as well, Jami. And with all the great nicknames you are coming up with, I'm sue there's one in there somewhere, particularly, Elsanne's.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh, and as for the pinching thing. I wear a nursing tank all the time. i got mine form target. And then I give her a small quilt to hold. it's about 14 by 14 inches. Then she doesn't beat me up so much. I was getting rashes on the side of my boob and took forever to figure out why. I gotta go.


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

(((Jessica))) That sounds really stressful









Nicholas finally fell asleep - we went to a Kohls grand opening and he cried the whole way home! UGH. I'm never sure what to do bc he really just wants to be held. Sometimes I pull over & take him out, hug him, reassure him and put him back in his seat but it really just prolongs the agony.
It soooo doesn't help that we're at least 25 minutes from EVERYTHING. Poor Peanut. But he's fast asleep on my back in the Ergo and I'm decompressing. It's sooo hard to listen to him cry like that. Dh wonders why I try to have everything delivered.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

JJoy,







. It may not be apparent right now, but surely there's a reason for the tough times.

AmyC, hugs to you, too, on the carseat woes. We live 25 minutes from anything besides Walmart, but thankfully my dd does well in the car most times. But there are times when she wants out on the last few minutes home and we just get home as fast as we can.

In other news, I decided I was going to get my hair cut tonight. I also decided that dh was watching _all three_ children. You should have seen his face!







Priceless. He said "the baby, too?" and when I said "yes" he said "what if she cries?"







: An hour and a half later all is well. Baby started fussing for me when I was on the way home. Just whining saying "mom-mom". She was so happy to see me! And I'm secretly thrilled that my last baby wants her mama all the time!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice, Tanya, how did your haircut turn out?

GET THIS! Today Amara stood directly up and stayed there for 8 seconds! First it was 3, but now she's doing it over and over for shorter periods. 8 sec was the record so far. I am totally floored, and of course it's the cutest little elf-stance you ever saw.


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Nice, Tanya, how did your haircut turn out?

Yes, Tell us! Show us! Let's see your new do














:

Quote:

GET THIS! Today Amara stood directly up and stayed there for 8 seconds! First it was 3, but now she's doing it over and over for shorter periods. 8 sec was the record so far. I am totally floored, and of course it's the cutest little elf-stance you ever saw.
Oh my goodness!! She's gonna be walking before you know it!







: Are you ready??? I haven't baby-proofed a THING!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

:guhs JJoy. Sucks to have your car inaccessible.

Tanya, here is a little music for you









I would also love to see your new do. Please choose which smiley currently represents your hairstyle:

:fireman






























Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 







well then I might eat THAT cheese!!!

Well I ain't gonna keep pming so I'll just say this............ stop reading now if you don't want to know..........

think cow giving birth, calf taken away and killed usually or kept in crate for veal so they can't move and meat is tender, then cow crying for her baby...... as a breastfeeding mother I can only imagine how that would be.... if you want to know more do a google for why go vegan or similar type words and you'll find heaps of stuff.







:

Although I am assuming for most people if you are ok philosophically with the idea of animals dying for meat then you'll be ok with eating dairy. My partner is only vegetarian - she says she's made her peace with the dairy industry.







We all need to do what we can and what we are comfortable with.









Ok, that is seriously awful. I have read something similar elsewhere, and am glad to be avoiding at least milk and cheese. Those poor cows







I do not avoid beef







: though truth be told, beef makes me fart and I probably should. Tanya, I hear you on the wafting. Poor DH. Plus when you look at how many foods are colored using crushed up beetles







The more I read food labels and understand what things are, the more nauseated I become.

Anyway I started to quote Sarenka but I'm on a roll here so I'll just ask - what do you do for protein? I am one of these protein fiends - meat is usually the main dish, with carbs and veggies on the side. An expensive way to live no doubt, and in an effort to stretch our grocery budget a bit I've been trying to incorporate lots of beans and eggs. Still though... can't eat beans and eggs every night. So... what do you do?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyCarin* 
I can share a crunchy brag too: Nicholas fell at playgroup today and bumped his head - I actually had both my Hylands Bumps & Bruises tablets and Arnica Cream in the diaper bag!







I was so proud of me







Nicholas actually stopped crying when I put the little B&B under his tongue







:

I just bought arnica cream too... am I certified granola?







It works really well though. And it came with a free thingy of arnica tablets, which are really helping with my shoulder issue. Maybe I'll try to get DH to massage me with the cream now. Mmmm... massage.

(and welcome Amy, since I didn't say it earlier







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
See freshy fresh pics in my blog link.

SEE THEM! NOW!







:

OK ALREADY!









Hey, look at all that hair on your bebe! Where did that come from? Last time I checked she was bald as an egg. Just goes to show that raucously advertising your blog does serve a purpose










Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyCarin* 
(((Jessica))) That sounds really stressful









Nicholas finally fell asleep - we went to a Kohls grand opening and he cried the whole way home! UGH. I'm never sure what to do bc he really just wants to be held. Sometimes I pull over & take him out, hug him, reassure him and put him back in his seat but it really just prolongs the agony.
It soooo doesn't help that we're at least 25 minutes from EVERYTHING. Poor Peanut. But he's fast asleep on my back in the Ergo and I'm decompressing. It's sooo hard to listen to him cry like that. Dh wonders why I try to have everything delivered.









Yes, I quoted you twice in the same post. I'm stalking you!







Actually I just wanted to say that we too are in the boonies - at least 20 minutes from everything except very tiny overpriced country stores and larger overpriced farm stands that close for the winter. Any company that offers free shipping is automatically my favorite


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

Quagmire;7567338Yes said:


> http://www.mothering.com/discussions/images/smilies/lol.gif[/IMG] Actually I just wanted to say that we too are in the boonies - at least 20 minutes from everything except very tiny overpriced country stores and larger overpriced farm stands that close for the winter. Any company that offers free shipping is automatically my favorite


Stalk away








: I feel so loved & welcome.

Living in the boonies has such challenges! I can't figure out *how* to grocery shop! I joined a (relatively) local frontier co-op which helps. But the closest organic grocery store is small & incredibly expensive. And I can't shop at _only_ an Organic Grocery - I need my Hellman's REAL Mayonnaise etc. So I thought that I'd try a United Food Co-op. Ugh. I can't figure out how _that_ is going to save me $$$ and the hassle is overwhelming bc they do split meetings IRL not on a Yahoo Group.







: We have a CSA for the summer & we have a local farm that delivers our Meat/Milk weekly. And I'm sooo not crunchy enough to make my own cereal or crackers so a ***good*** grocery store would be fabulous. And I'll admit, I'm a sucker for Super WalMart/Super Target bc I can do one trip & get everything from potting soil and birthday presents to my freezer staples (Amy's Pizzas yummmmmm).


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
:guhs JJoy. Sucks to have your car inaccessible.

Tanya, here is a little music for you









I would also love to see your new do. Please choose which smiley currently represents your hairstyle:

:fireman
































I think







is HOT
Wasn't that style cool in the 80's?


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Jessica: Hang in there! I think you have definitely hit your quota for crappy things happening to you this year!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I also decided that dh was watching _all three_ children. You should have seen his face!







Priceless. He said "the baby, too?" and when I said "yes" he said "what if she cries?"







: An hour and a half later all is well. Baby started fussing for me when I was on the way home. Just whining saying "mom-mom". She was so happy to see me! And I'm secretly thrilled that my last baby wants her mama all the time!

I love it, we will probably not have three, but my dh does the same thing with two boys, he says "you mean you are not taking one???"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Anyway, in more bad news, our car got repo'd this morning. What a wat to wake up.

Much hugs Jessica, I am so sorry you are going through all this....

I am off to try and get my laptop working so I can show you all what I made, I am very proud!!!

Oh and by the way, have I mentioned how much I absolutely love this age of our babies! So many new things they do, and their wonderful attitudes shining through (oh did I say attitudes, I meant personalities







) Mason is beginning to be such a happy baby to be around! (not that he wasn't before, ok enough you guys know what I mean!)


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Here it is....

I made this for my friends sip and see (baby already born). Her nursery is bumblebee, and they called the baby buttercup before she was born!

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/100_1488.jpg

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/100_1490.jpg

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/100_1491.jpg

Can you tell I am proud of my suzy homemaker accomplishment?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Aydensmama, that is a true piece of work! Nice job! You have the wrong sex of children--could you come down here and tie my daughter's bow behind her dress? I never do it right.


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Aydensmama, that is a true piece of work! Nice job! You have the wrong sex of children--could you come down here and tie my daughter's bow behind her dress? I never do it right.

Thanks, do NOT get me wrong I love my boys, but ohhhhhhh how I long for a little girl. I live through my neighbors and all of the girl pics on here! Ok enough of that!


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

Aydensmama - you are FAR tooo crafty! I give you an "A" in HomeEc & crown you Queen of All Things Craft







:


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

More multiquoting from yours truly







I toned it back a bit this time can't you tell









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
Anyway, in more bad news, our car got repo'd this morning. What a wat to wake up.

I'm feeling the DDDDC lonelieness, as well, Jami. And with all the great nicknames you are coming up with, I'm sue there's one in there somewhere, particularly, Elsanne's.









our car got repo'd a few weeks ago. we are bumming rides until our '91 Blazer gets fixed.

you aren't anymore!! JoyOfPoop









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
GET THIS! Today Amara stood directly up and stayed there for 8 seconds! First it was 3, but now she's doing it over and over for shorter periods. 8 sec was the record so far. I am totally floored, and of course it's the cutest little elf-stance you ever saw.

jake's been letting go when he pulls up. he usually falls directly down but you can see the minute differences. 1/2 second by half second he's standing for long periods









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyCarin* 
Oh my goodness!! She's gonna be walking before you know it!







: Are you ready??? I haven't baby-proofed a THING!

I thought I was baby proofed but OMG we are so not. Caleb is a lot more well bahaved than I gave him credit for!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
I think







is HOT
Wasn't that style cool in the 80's?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Jessica: Hang in there! I think you have definitely hit your quota for crappy things happening to you this year!









definately







and :guh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
Oh and by the way, have I mentioned how much I absolutely love this age of our babies! So many new things they do, and their wonderful attitudes shining through (oh did I say attitudes, I meant personalities







) Mason is beginning to be such a happy baby to be around! (not that he wasn't before, ok enough you guys know what I mean!)

me too! Jacob is so chubby and cute









Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
Here it is....

I made this for my friends sip and see (baby already born). Her nursery is bumblebee, and they called the baby buttercup before she was born!

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/100_1488.jpg

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/100_1490.jpg

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...0/100_1491.jpg

Can you tell I am proud of my suzy homemaker accomplishment?

niiiiiiiiiiiice!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Aydensmama, that is a true piece of work! Nice job! You have the wrong sex of children--could you come down here and tie my daughter's bow behind her dress? I never do it right.

awww

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
Thanks, do NOT get me wrong I love my boys, but ohhhhhhh how I long for a little girl. I live through my neighbors and all of the girl pics on here! Ok enough of that!

Don't give up hope! stranger things have happened









me...ok today at work my worst nightmare came true. I got really nauseous. the "omg i'm about to throw up any second" kind. I was just useless and got sent home. (I also was dizzy and almost passed out a number of times)

moral of this story is...EAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyCarin* 
Aydensmama - you are FAR tooo crafty! I give you an "A" in HomeEc & crown you Queen of All Things Craft







:

which is a ddddc if I ever saw one...


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
GET THIS! Today Amara stood directly up and stayed there for 8 seconds! I am totally floored

I have a great image of Amara standing up and you falling over









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Aydensmama, that is a true piece of work! Nice job! You have the wrong sex of children--could you come down here and tie my daughter's bow behind her dress? I never do it right.









:

both for Aydensmama and for your trials with girlishness. I am crap at bows and hairstyles and all the rest of it. On the other hand I am wholeheartedly glad to have girls!

JJoy, you're really going through the mill aren't you. More ;guhs for you.

Thanks everyone for hugs. I am feeling better today. 2 hours sleep this morning made a surprising difference to the look of the whole world. Sometimes I forget how simple it all is.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
I would also love to see your new do. Please choose which smiley currently represents your hairstyle:

:fireman






































If I hadn't been keeping up with my kegels, I would have peed I was laughing so hard.







is most appropriate. Still







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama*
Can you tell I am proud of my suzy homemaker accomplishment?

And you should be! That looks awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Sometimes I forget how simple it all is.









:

Well, this morning is a bust. Ds was feeling down yesterday. I thought he was tired. He's got a cough and a fever of 102.4 this morning. Bring on the vitamin C. So no school today for him.


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi there...

I can't believe your babies!! Gingi (large of frame and belly, though not really 'fat' per se) is not even close to crawling. She can't even sit up without toppling over after a few minutes when she turns too fast or reaches for something! THUD! Yesterday, she actually fell face forward (ouch!) onto her chin onto the wood floor. I had pillows propped around her sides and back, and hadn't realized that she could fall forward...

Gingy tries to crawl but just doesn't have the strength to lift that much mass up into the air on all fours. It's frustrating for her because, obviously, she is mucho curious and active and social ... so she has to "hitch" a ride with one of us.







My mom says we need to get Gingi a Pope-mobile all her own to satisfy her. But for now, she loves being in the crook of her Dad's arms as he putters. So sweet.

Just thought I'd draw a little contrast for you moms of cruising, crawling, standing babes! These little ones are so different in frame and personality. My first daughter was so lithe and early on all the movement milestones. And it really is neither here nor there. It's like looking at different varieties of flowers and loving them all.

liz


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyCarin* 
Aydensmama - you are FAR tooo crafty! I give you an "A" in HomeEc & crown you Queen of All Things Craft







:

Awwww, thanks so much, I had fun making it, and I am only crafty when I really put my mind to it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
me...ok today at work my worst nightmare came true. I got really nauseous. the "omg i'm about to throw up any second" kind. I was just useless and got sent home. (I also was dizzy and almost passed out a number of times)

moral of this story is...EAT!!!!!!!!!!

I am a fan of eating














, I hope you are feeling better!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
both for Aydensmama and for your trials with girlishness. I am crap at bows and hairstyles and all the rest of it. On the other hand I am wholeheartedly glad to have girls!

JJoy, you're really going through the mill aren't you. More ;guhs for you.

Thanks everyone for hugs. I am feeling better today. 2 hours sleep this morning made a surprising difference to the look of the whole world. Sometimes I forget how simple it all is.

Thanks so much....I secretely would want another baby in a couple of years to get one more chance for that girl (secret- hubby says no)

Sleeping is a very good thing! Glas you got some!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
And you should be! That looks awesome!

Well, this morning is a bust. Ds was feeling down yesterday. I thought he was tired. He's got a cough and a fever of 102.4 this morning. Bring on the vitamin C. So no school today for him.

Thanks, and I hope he feels better soon.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama* 
These little ones are so different in frame and personality. My first daughter was so lithe and early on all the movement milestones. And it really is neither here nor there. It's like looking at different varieties of flowers and loving them all.

liz

My boys are very different as well, and I think it is a joy as well watching two very different babies grow!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I have a great image of Amara standing up and you falling over









I am feeling better today. 2 hours sleep this morning made a surprising difference to the look of the whole world. Sometimes I forget how simple it all is.









:

Lack of sleep will do you in faster'n anything. Then, lack of eating, as Jami has demonstrated.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi gang! I had to







myself when I realized I keep forgetting to check our thread! I just haven't had time to read LWAB recently so I keep forgetting.







I'm just going to jump right in since I'd be creating the mother of all multi-quoted posts if I attempted to respond to all that I wanted!

We had an interesting morning. Waited for bus with ds1. It didn't come. Kicked myself for getting him out too late. Threw all of us in the car and dashed off to school...and no one was there. They







cancelled school! It has NOT even snowed yet!







Sheesh. When I grew up in this area it took a foot of snow before they would cancel. We *might* get 3-6 inches today. Big whoop!

Question for y'all....any of your babes fighting sleep? All week ds2 has not wanted to go to bed. Normally I fight to keep him up until 7:30PM but this week...can't get him down before 10!! I thought it was DST but that is quite a time difference?! Even nightwakings have changed. They used to take 10 minutes - nurse and right back to sleep. Now we want to play and/or scream and not go to sleep so they are taking 30-45 minutes. What is going on??? Can't figure this one out!

AmyCarin - Is the rally in DC today or did it already happen? I used to live in the area until '05. There are a few things I miss but most I don't!


----------



## newlywaaz (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama* 
Hi there...

I can't believe your babies!! Gingi (large of frame and belly, though not really 'fat' per se) is not even close to crawling. She can't even sit up without toppling over after a few minutes when she turns too fast or reaches for something! THUD! Yesterday, she actually fell face forward (ouch!) onto her chin onto the wood floor. I had pillows propped around her sides and back, and hadn't realized that she could fall forward...

Just thought I'd draw a little contrast for you moms of cruising, crawling, standing babes!
liz

mine is nowhere near crawling either. He's been falling forward on his face (from lunging for things) more and more and has gotten good at landing without getting upset, but he really doesn't like to be on his stomach at all. He sits like a champ, and scoots a bit if he gets really excited with the bouncing (sitting up straight then slumping, back and forth while waving his arms to build momentum), but I think he might walk before he ever figures out how to crawl or even roll consistently.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow you ladies were busy last night!
Add Ethan to the list of babes with yucky snot and coughs and a fever. He slept so poorly last night, I sent the girls to school with their dad this morning and stayed in bed with Ethan. Not a lot more sleep, but some rest at least. The downside is that now the day is half gone!! I don't really mean to be a morning person, it's more a necessity these days.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
:fireman






























Plus when you look at how many foods are colored using crushed up beetles







The more I read food labels and understand what things are, the more nauseated I become.

1.







I too thank the Kegel. You left out








2. Please remind me which ingredient is the code word for "crushed up beetles" - I know it's a common coloring but I can't remember what it was called. ch-something? "Natural color added"?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Jessica: Hang in there! I think you have definitely hit your quota for crappy things happening to you this year!

















: and the year is pretty young still, so the rest of it should be better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
I also decided that dh was watching _all three_ children. You should have seen his face!







Priceless. He said "the baby, too?" and when I said "yes" he said "what if she cries?"







:









And the other option, of course, would be you taking the baby and letting her roll around on the floor of the salon while you get your hair cut? Because THAT would be easier for everyone!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I have a great image of Amara standing up and you falling over

















Ethan has NO IDEA that he could pull himself up on things, and I would appreciate it if you would all not talk so loudly about such things! He does not need any more ideas, thanks!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

I love seeing the pics of everyone's kiddos - here are mine!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Miss Juice, I love your daughters photo, all four are cute, but the first one is precious!!!

I just got magic marker off my white pottery barn desk with deep woods off. I am so thankful that was in the back of my closet, as we use much more natural stuff now!!!! Aggghhh, I think it did take off a little paint though....oh two year olds, I thought I missed him


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama* 
My mom says we need to get Gingi a Pope-mobile all her own to satisfy her.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
I made this for my friends sip and see (baby already born). Her nursery is bumblebee, and they called the baby buttercup before she was born!









That's gorgeous!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Add Ethan to the list of babes with yucky snot and coughs and a fever.

Healthy vibes to him and all the other sick kiddos and adults.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







Ethan has NO IDEA that he could pull himself up on things, and I would appreciate it if you would all not talk so loudly about such things! He does not need any more ideas, thanks!









:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Question for y'all....any of your babes fighting sleep?

My dd fights sleep on occasion. She prefers to nurse herself into sheer bliss, then toss and turn, thrashing really, on my chest until she zonks out.

Juice, those are some gawgeous kids! I love how each personality shines through! BTW, I was at Target today looking at candles and I found one called "Juicy Pomegranate".









Oh, and someone enlighten me re: crushed up beetles.

Um, yeah, and I'd rather you people not expose my babe to such things. She's just so impressionable that I'd prefer that you keep the crawling, standing, and cruising away from us.







: It's bad enough she ate a day old piece of banana courtesy of my two year old.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Question for y'all....any of your babes fighting sleep?

GARRR! About the cancelling school!

And this helps me a lot--last night we had this issue in a big way and I thought it was the yerba mate in my breast milk. And the other morning she was up n at em in peculiar fashion as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
And the other option, of course, would be you taking the baby and letting her roll around on the floor of the salon while you get your hair cut?









: at this visual...fat 8 mo old baby (boy, right?







: ) rolling around on the floor amongst all those hair clippings...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

Um, yeah, and I'd rather you people not expose my babe to such things. She's just so impressionable that I'd prefer that you keep the crawling, standing, and cruising away from us.







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 







: at this visual...fat 8 mo old baby (boy, right?







: ) rolling around on the floor amongst all those hair clippings...









_seven_ month old


----------



## iluvmybabies (Oct 1, 2006)

Man! You ladies are busy! There is so much that I want to respond to- but I am feeling overwhelmed!
I am glad to see that my little one isn't the only one not crawling or pulling up yet. She sits pretty well but still topples over once in a while, and she is no where near crawling yet. She just rolls everywhere







.
So do any of you live in the Phoenix area? It's so hot here lately- it's supposed to get to 96 today where I am. UGH. I know you all will think I am crazy for saying this- but I miss the snow.








I'm feeling a little sad today because ds went to Portland yesterday to visit his bio dad for a few days. I miss him







:.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







_seven_ month old


Aw, jeez. They don't have a "digging-it-deeper" smilie. Jeez Louise.

Kirstin, in my previous life I lived in Prescott, which is many many light-years from Phoenix in terms of temperature, but I looooved it. I know what a hot place Phoenix can be.
I bet you do miss your son! Awwww!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
I love seeing the pics of everyone's kiddos - here are mine!

SUPERcuteness! All of them! Hope E is feeling better!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvmybabies* 
Man! You ladies are busy! There is so much that I want to respond to- but I am feeling overwhelmed!
I am glad to see that my little one isn't the only one not crawling or pulling up yet. She sits pretty well but still topples over once in a while, and she is no where near crawling yet. She just rolls everywhere







.
So do any of you live in the Phoenix area? It's so hot here lately- it's supposed to get to 96 today where I am. UGH. I know you all will think I am crazy for saying this- but I miss the snow.








I'm feeling a little sad today because ds went to Portland yesterday to visit his bio dad for a few days. I miss him








:.

96?







We're having a blizzard right now!







(And it was just 70 two days ago







: ) At least the canceling of school was worth it after all!







on missing your boy


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Kirstin, you can have my snow. We had 70 degrees two days ago, and now more snow. I like snow, I'm just over it and I want to go outside and plant something. Anything.


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

Snow is soooo annoying. I'm not even sure what this *wintry-mix* non-sense is. It just means the kids & I can't go outside and play and the roads are gross. BLAH!
The upside is I managed to convince dh that the roads are bad and he should come home early! YAY








Can I do a SPRING dance? Will it help? I'm guessing the dance should have lots of jumping and bouncing (y'know - springing







)


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
We're having a blizzard right now!







(And it was just 70 two days ago







: )


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
We had 70 degrees two days ago, and now more snow.

Wow, Soapdiva, we managed to crosspost the same words at the same time. *cue Twilight Zone music*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyCarin* 
Can I do a SPRING dance?

Yes!! But you must post video clips







:


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

I read all the new posts...but I'm falling asleep...I'll be back after work to get my multiquote on


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 

I am a fan of eating














, I hope you are feeling better!


Food rules my life!


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama* 
...
Just thought I'd draw a little contrast for you moms of cruising, crawling, standing babes! These little ones are so different in frame and personality. My first daughter was so lithe and early on all the movement milestones. And it really is neither here nor there. It's like looking at different varieties of flowers and loving them all.

liz









:

I'm really enjoying following these threads each month, for both the adult camaraderie, and to see just how expansive "normal" is. And not just in terms of baby development, but also, more metaphorically, in terms of life in general.


----------



## ksjhwkr (Apr 1, 2003)

Ok..here's the scoop, we're moving. We're not going to Indiana, we're going to Logan, Utah. I am really excited. This is where I went to school and it is such a fabulous town! It is a great college town!







Dh got a better offer up there and we couldn't refuse!








So...I am super busy, I keep wanting to reply to things, but I can't seem to get past page 17!








Oh...Laura (was it you that had that TERRIBLE dream??) there is NO WAY I am pregnant. Please, bite your tongue!








I'll see you all in April!


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Yes!! But you must post video clips







:

Far too sophisticated for me! I don't even know if I have a device that would let me :think:

Maybe I can figure out a way to insert Napoleon Dynamite dancing instead...


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Congrats, Kim! So glad the right opportunity came through! I hope the move goes smoothly for you.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh my gosh I'm so tired of the snow too! Whoops, my lovely little man just woke up and is sounding pretty angry! More later. ~ Subbing


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyCarin* 
Far too sophisticated for me! I don't even know if I have a device that would let me :think:

Maybe I can figure out a way to insert Napoleon Dynamite dancing instead...

awesome: I caught it all on film


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Wow, Soapdiva, we managed to crosspost the same words at the same time. *cue Twilight Zone music*


You know what they say about great minds....

We have a foot of snow so far and it is still coming down like crazy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ksjhwkr* 
Ok..here's the scoop, we're moving. We're not going to Indiana, we're going to Logan, Utah. I am really excited. This is where I went to school and it is such a fabulous town!


Wow Kim, CONGRATS!!! We miss you!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

hi kim-glad things are good and exciting-we'll look forward to your update next month!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

JoyofPoop







Whodunit?

Juice, those are some cute kiddos!

Kim, congrats on your DH's job! So glad you're moving to a town you love!

Re: crushed up beetles: either carmine, or cochineal extract How does that Joni Mitchell song go? "Give me spots on my apples but leave me the birds and the bees" Sing it sister. That article made me want to puke. We are in the process of reviewing our grocery choices, big time!


----------



## seamama11 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I dont regularly post on this, but time and time again I read everyone's post and smile and love how much you all know each other and support each other. I dont have too much time, but that since we pretty much all have babies in or around July, this would be a good place to post this question. My ds hasn't really been interested at all in solids. I am not concerned, I just offer him a little of this and a little of that. It is funny because if I mask up something or puree it for him he wont touch it, but if he sees me eating toast he wants some.
So here are my questions:
When mammas at MDC say they just feed their baby some of what they are eating...what are some examples...and can I do this for a 8.5 month old?
Are raw fruits like peaches, plums, apples fine or do they have to be cooked?
Is cottage cheese ok?
Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi, Sarah! Solids are so overwhelming. I remember it being the biggest question mark when my ds was a babe. The fruits you mentioned should be cooked. I always used my steamer and steamed them until they were soft. My older dc love pearsauce made from steamed pears!

Avocado and banana are already soft. Sweet potatoes have to be cooked. Whenever I feed from my plate, I usually just give small bits of steamed veggies. If we were having something like chili or something too spicy for the baby, I'd either steam a veggie for her or pull something from the freezer I already had made.

As the baby gets older, I let them have other stuff from my plate. But in the beginning just fruits and veggies, in my experience.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seamama11* 
Hi Everyone,
I dont regularly post on this, but time and time again I read everyone's post and smile and love how much you all know each other and support each other. I dont have too much time, but that since we pretty much all have babies in or around July, this would be a good place to post this question. My ds hasn't really been interested at all in solids. I am not concerned, I just offer him a little of this and a little of that. It is funny because if I mask up something or puree it for him he wont touch it, but if he sees me eating toast he wants some.
So here are my questions:
When mammas at MDC say they just feed their baby some of what they are eating...what are some examples...and can I do this for a 8.5 month old?
Are raw fruits like peaches, plums, apples fine or do they have to be cooked?
Is cottage cheese ok?
Thanks,
Sarah


Sarah, we had chicken noodle soup last night and we dished him up some, the other night we had hamburger helper, he got some as well. he eats what we eat and has for almost 2mos. hth's.


----------



## seamama11 (Jan 5, 2007)

THanks for the responses on feeding solids, yes it is all so overwhelming. Why do the fruits have to be cooked? Is it to prevent choking? The reason I ask is because my son favorite thing to do is suck on whole peaches. apples. plums that we are eating. When I try cooking them he doesn't want anything to do with them.
Is the general rule this: a baby can eat almost anything you eat as long as A. they dont choke and B. they dont have an allergic reaction?
Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seamama11* 
THanks for the responses on feeding solids, yes it is all so overwhelming. Why do the fruits have to be cooked? Is it to prevent choking? The reason I ask is because my son favorite thing to do is suck on whole peaches. apples. plums that we are eating. When I try cooking them he doesn't want anything to do with them.
Is the general rule this: a baby can eat almost anything you eat as long as A. they dont choke and B. they dont have an allergic reaction?
Thanks!
Sarah

strawberries are an allergen and other raw fruits might cause baby a tummy upset.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarah: get thee a book called "Super Baby Food", and that is the greatest resource for all this! According to that, in the 8th month cottage cheese can be introduced.
My babysitter gave Amara fried potato pancakes today. Yeeeaaaaah. Lessee how this goes. We do lots of this soft, natural cheese we can get here called "Panela" and avocado and banana. We are also doing sweet potato but she's not a big fan. She loves to munch on anything at all but especially what I've got. We do cheerios n raisins too while she's in the high chair. Organic.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Wow, Soapdiva, we managed to crosspost the same words at the same time. *cue Twilight Zone music*


And then someone else on another thread said the same! Like, it's a big deal or something. Jeez.







But that is weird that youguys posted samethingsametime.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 

I'm really enjoying following these threads each month, for both the adult camaraderie, and to see just how expansive "normal" is. And not just in terms of baby development, but also, more metaphorically, in terms of life in general.

In your search for this "normal", do not cast your glance my way. Or Miss Juice's, either, for that matter, for you will be led sorely astray.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seamama11* 
my son favorite thing to do is suck on whole peaches. apples. plums that we are eating.

History of allergies in family? Be aware. Otherwise, have fun! I do the whole fruit thing too but watch the skins for chokies.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Sarah: get thee a book called "Super Baby Food", and that is the greatest resource for all this!









:
Or if you don't have time for a book, start here.

I like to steam the fruits to soften them in the early months as they are learning to eat. It's because they don't have teeth in the back. The tougher fruits like apples and pears are easier to be gummed when softer and less of a choking hazard. They don't have to be mushy, just a little softer.

Once you've introduced nearly everything, it's easy to just give them a little of whatever you're eating.

Late night (or I should say 'early morning') posting is over for me. My dd1 woke up _screaming_ a little while ago and now I'm wide awake. She was having a bad dream. It took me a second, but I realized she was saying "the ants are on me!" Spring has sprung here and the ants, wasps and bees are furiously at work outside and she's been a little apprehensive lately. Poor baby having a nightmare about ants "getting" her!


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

The Great Senior Title Hunt is about to commence.

I need one but am clueless (no shocker there..I'm clueless about everything!)

any ideas???


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Joining the picture madness...
Homemade soaker

Split-pea soup is YUMMY


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
The Great Senior Title Hunt is about to commence.

I need one but am clueless (no shocker there..I'm clueless about everything!)

any ideas???









er...clueless???







:

I have no imagination.

Kim -happy to hear about the move and dh's job. Wonderful news. Missing you!

elsanne - in my book you are quite normal - sorry


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

i've got it! wait till u see


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Kim, mega-congratulations on the Even Better Offer! Can't wait to see you on the other side.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
awesome: I caught it all on film





But it didn't work! It's still snowing here.







Thanks for your efforts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Like, it's a big deal or something. Jeez.









In your search for this "normal", do not cast your glance my way. Or Miss Juice's, either, for that matter, for you will be led sorely astray.









1. Why don't you just taunt me with your tank top weather? That'll brighten my spirits.
2. Verily. I can't wait for it to be warm enough for Ethan to wear his "My mom is weirder than your mom" jumper. Of course, I bought the 18 month size thinking it would fit him this summer, and now it's probably too small.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
The Great Senior Title Hunt is about to commence.

Ooooh, I can't wait to see. I had an idea for finding one, but it looks like you've got it covered. Waiting breathlessly for the magic moment...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
Joining the picture madness...

Super-sweet soaker on a truly edble baby!! And love the pea soup pic. DS loves it too, but needs a thorough scrubbing when he's done.

Tanya, I was wondering what you were doing up at that hour







I hope you went on to get some rest. How's your boy this morning?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 

elsanne - in my book you are quite normal - sorry









Gah! Say it ain't so!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
Joining the picture madness...
[/url]

I could just eat her, and that soaker, right up!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
1. Why don't you just taunt me with your tank top weather? That'll brighten my spirits.

Tanya, How's your boy this morning?


1. Okay.







:

2.







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Sarah: get thee a book called "Super Baby Food", and that is the greatest resource for all this! According to that, in the 8th month cottage cheese can be introduced.

I use that book as a resource as well...though a few warnings: she is obsessed with "super porridge" like it is a gift received from God. She advocates way too many solids too soon - I found her "schedule" very offputting. She is also obsessed with all things anti-bacterial which we all know is not a good thing. That said, I like reading up on when she suggests different foods, cooking suggestions, etc.

I gave my ds a fresh pear yesterday in a mesh feeder and he had a great time gumming it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 







:

Late night (or I should say 'early morning') posting is over for me. My dd1 woke up _screaming_ a little while ago and now I'm wide awake. She was having a bad dream. It took me a second, but I realized she was saying "the ants are on me!" Spring has sprung here and the ants, wasps and bees are furiously at work outside and she's been a little apprehensive lately. Poor baby having a nightmare about ants "getting" her!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
The Great Senior Title Hunt is about to commence.

I need one but am clueless (no shocker there..I'm clueless about everything!)

any ideas???









Gee, "I'm clueless about everything" sounds like a perfect one
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
Joining the picture madness...
Homemade soaker

Split-pea soup is YUMMY

ADORABLE!!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Els, you crack me up. But really, I was talking about her boy, not making further fun of you


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Coulda fooled me!







Wasn't she talking about dd1 getting up in the night? Is something going on with ds I don't know about?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I use that book as a resource as well...though a few warnings: she is obsessed with "super porridge" like it is a gift received from God. She advocates way too many solids too soon - I found her "schedule" very offputting. She is also obsessed with all things anti-bacterial which we all know is not a good thing. That said, I like reading up on when she suggests different foods, cooking suggestions, etc.


The other thing that drives me bananas is how she's all "healthy, healthy, healthy, then stick it in the microwave! Ba-da-bing!"
Hm.








The antibacterial craze could be a) the U.S. culture and b) CYA for legal purposes. Also due to sue-happy U.S. culture.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

My _boy_ is doing fantastic this morning. I made a believer out of dh with the vitamin C. He got megadoses all day, the bowel tolerance kicked in this morning. And no more fever! And he wanted to give him motrin.









Thanks for asking, though! I'm so glad he feels better. We're going to go to the park in a little while. I took the dd's to the engagement party last night while ds and dh stayed home. Dd1 got all dressed up and someone said "You look like a princess!" She got all giddy, clapped her hands and with a huge smile on her face said "Yes!"







I don't know where she gets it, but it certainly is cute. She even accessorized all by herself. She got her little purse and carried it around with her all night. Too cute.

I have to go, but there's so much I'd like to comment on like cute babies, senior titles, and all. I'll have to settle for next time!


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Due date was July 4. After "miscarriage" and "rediscovery" of pregnancy changed to June 23.

DD wanted to be a July baby, and was born on the morning of July 1.









Will post more soon!


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm sure I'm a rogue, irresponsible, etc. etc.

DD began grabbing food off of my plate at 4 months (actually, slightly before..anyway).

Since then (she's 8.5 now), I give her whatever she wants, except for shellfish and peanuts (after 12 months or so, it's on...can't wait to just throw a pb and j sandwich at her and call it good). In the meantime, she eats just about everything (her only dislikes are squash, salmon, and grapes, but I think I can turn her around on the squash with some nutmeg or something). Only allergy so far is cinnamon, and that seems to be a skin reaction. She's had everything under the sun, otherwise...from filet mignon to general tso's tofu to guacamole, etc. My girl loves oranges and strawberries (BAD MOMMY!), every dairy except cow's milk (my IL's gave her whipped cream and ice cream!), tomatoes (loves 'em raw), etc. We suspect she's had chocolate and peanut butter at the IL's (hmm...why does Katie smell like a peanut butter and nutella sandwich?). We just follow her cues.

I am SO anti-anti-bacterial. I hate it. I banished it from my house. I've never been a germ-o-phobe, and I've read too much about how it HURTS people. And i'm lazy. So, regular soap, some vinegar and water, etc. Katie crawls on the unwashed floor (seriously, the kitchen floor has not been mopped in FOREVER), eats out of the dog's bowl (gonna work on that one soon), and is fascinated with the bathroom (yes, I clean the toilet, but I'm not doing it between every use).

Yeah, I don't sweat the small stuff too much.

I'm pretty easy-going, but def. tend toward the mainstream around here.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Welcome kathee! Jump right in, the water's fine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
After "miscarriage" and "rediscovery" of pregnancy changed to June 23.

Wow. I can only imagine how intense that must have been. How long was it before the "rediscovery"?

I'm right there with you on the dirt and the anti-antibacterial thing. Also the laziness but I try not to talk about that too much







DS Ethan is my third babe, and boy have my standards (which were not all that lofty to begin with) slipped.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Sarah: get thee a book called "Super Baby Food"

I LOVE that book. It's a great resource.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
Due date was July 4. After "miscarriage" and "rediscovery" of pregnancy changed to June 23.

DD wanted to be a July baby, and was born on the morning of July 1.









Will post more soon!


That's crazy!! I can't imagine the rollercoaster...


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
The Great Senior Title Hunt is about to commence.

I need one but am clueless (no shocker there..I'm clueless about everything!)

any ideas???










No ideas here, but congrats!


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
Thanks, do NOT get me wrong I love my boys, but ohhhhhhh how I long for a little girl. I live through my neighbors and all of the girl pics on here! Ok enough of that!


I so know how you feel. Two boys here! I'm guessing when I get pregnant again it will be a boy. I've come to grips with it.


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Holy cow, you un-miscarried?! That must have been quite a day for conflicting emotions: joy and rage (at the misdiagnosis), all at the same time. I'm glad the joy won in the end and you got your July baby









Re:dirt, germs, etc -- I am a pragmatist. I can't turn myself and my husband into different people, so I realize my house will never have floors that all people would be willing to eat from. Myself, I'd approach the "eating off the floor" question case-by-case, examining closely for dog hair and considering the sticky-factor of the food involved. On the other hand, I am - so far - trying to keep baby hands from going directly from dog-mouth into baby-mouth. This, too, may turn into one of those "lost causes" as she becomes more mobile, and the dogs get used to her. (Now they sort of make themselves scarce when she gets close, unless she has something yummy like split pea soup all over herself.)


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Welcome kathee! Jump right in, the water's fine.
Wow. I can only imagine how intense that must have been. How long was it before the "rediscovery"?

.

I was told at six weeks (beginning of Nov) I'd miscarried. I went in, "newly" pregnant in Feburary to find out how far along I was, after being told they "might not be able to tell much without an ultrasound."

The wonderful OB/GYN that day admitted that he was confused after feeling my belly (my fundus was at my belly button), and sent me across town for an ultrasound in case I was having twins.

I was 20 weeks along.









PS...I wasn't being sarcastic about the OB/GYN...I loved that he was willing to admit that he had (his words) "no idea what was going on". He was the one on duty when I started labor...sadly, the shift switched midway through, and I ended up with "the Beast" who wanted to induce me four weeks early (I was fighting her throughout...I won.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Kathee, that sounds like an emotional roller coaster! What a story you will have to share with your babe later!

I finally got a pic of the new do







and I thought I'd throw in a couple of my princesses at the engagement party, too.

My dd1 in her party dress

My baby and my niece at the engagement party. My baby is in her party dress, too!









Two pics of the new do at the park today:
With my babe sleeping on me

It's so much shorter now and I love it! I can wash it and leave the house with damp hair and it still looks good later. I've _never_ been able to that with my hair longer.


----------



## mommytomahmoud (Jan 8, 2007)

awww i love the pics soooo cute

and look what my little baby learned to do today hehehehehe i was sooo excited






he is farting and pooping aww the cuteness last soo long until u change a nasty diaper heheheheheheh

i been mia we r searching for a house what joy

ayah


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommytomahmoud* 
awww i love the pics soooo cute

and look what my little baby learned to do today hehehehehe i was sooo excited






he is farting and pooping aww the cuteness last soo long until u change a nasty diaper heheheheheheh

i been mia we r searching for a house what joy

ayah


ABSOLUTELY PRECIOUS!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Tanya: Love the do!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Tanya, your DDs are so precious! The first one looks like a little angel


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

aYAH, he is sooo precious and he and Amara crawl exactly the same!

Tanya your hairdo and your kids are both beautiful! Your daughter is really quite the princess...such a beautiful girl!


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Tanya, the babies are ADORABLE!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Your daughter is really quite the princess...such a beautiful girl!

Shhh! Don't let her hear you! She already believes she's a _real_ princess! I don't know where she gets it from. It's just her "thing" so we roll with it. She is only two and 110% girly girl. If it's pink, she likes it. Someone at the party told her "You look just like a princess!" She smiled from ear to ear, clapped her hands and said "Yes!!" Oh, it made her year, I tell ya.









I would share a cute pic of my ds, but he just doesn't often let me take pics of him.









I have a placenta in my freezer. I'm going to make placenta prints when I defrost it. Then I want to bury it this spring and put a shrub over it. I've always liked the butterfly bush, so I'm considering that. Any suggestions on something really pretty? Most things grow well here.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

AYAH: You inspired me to take some video of Andrew and put it on You Tube. The video is a little grainy and dark, but hopefully everyone will get the idea! ~Enjoy!


----------



## mommytomahmoud (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
AYAH: You inspired me to take some video of Andrew and put it on You Tube. The video is a little grainy and dark, but hopefully everyone will get the idea! ~Enjoy!





awwwwwww sooooo cute and boy is he fast lol my little takes his time andhas to sit and rest every few inches he crawls like it is juts too much work lol

i love all the pics and babies

my hubby was sitting on the floor with moody watching tv which i told not to do he has to really keep both eyes on him now well i was busy with house hunting soo i left daddy in charge well sure enough moody bangs his head on the coffee table and screamed for about 5 mins and i had to nurse him to calm him down i tryied to jump over the table to catch him and his daddy felt awful cause he was right their but was watching tv soo he didnt see it

i really hate the tv that is why i dont watch it

ayah

ayah


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

hi guys...I'm a little upset things aren't going well with my husband...hopefully we'll work it out.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Calebsmama05:


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

seriously though the boys are wide awake so here's some personals: (my stuff is in purple)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I use that book as a resource as well...though a few warnings: she is obsessed with "super porridge" like it is a gift received from God. She advocates way too many solids too soon - I found her "schedule" very offputting. She is also obsessed with all things anti-bacterial which we all know is not a good thing. That said, I like reading up on when she suggests different foods, cooking suggestions, etc.

now is that super porridge or supper porridge? also Jacob jumped right into solids







he was breastfed so I figured if he could handle it (not choke) then he was good with it. the only thing I haven't given him (obviously) is milk as he is sensitive to it (I can't drink it) I am against antibacterial stuff. our house is really messy haha.

I gave my ds a fresh pear yesterday in a mesh feeder and he had a great time gumming it!

I gave Jacob some fruit in a mesh feeder and he wouldn't touch it


















Gee, "I'm clueless about everything" sounds like a perfect one
















haha. that actually sounds more like a ddddc









ADORABLE!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Kim, mega-congratulations on the Even Better Offer! Can't wait to see you on the other side.

ITA sorry for not saying so before!









But it didn't work! It's still snowing here.







Thanks for your efforts.








I hate snow. with a passion.

1. Why don't you just taunt me with your tank top weather? That'll brighten my spirits.
2. Verily. I can't wait for it to be warm enough for Ethan to wear his "My mom is weirder than your mom" jumper. Of course, I bought the 18 month size thinking it would fit him this summer, and now it's probably too small.

Just one more reason why I refuse to buy ahead...

Ooooh, I can't wait to see. I had an idea for finding one, but it looks like you've got it covered. Waiting breathlessly for the magic moment...

same here...I pm'd it to msmom is that not who does it anymore? anyone have any idea why it isn't up yet? it hasn't been 24 hours yet so i'm not *too* anxious...I just want to make sure I'll get it eventually.









Super-sweet soaker on a truly edble baby!! And love the pea soup pic. DS loves it too, but needs a thorough scrubbing when he's done.

Tanya, I was wondering what you were doing up at that hour







I hope you went on to get some rest. How's your boy this morning?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Coulda fooled me!







Wasn't she talking about dd1 getting up in the night? Is something going on with ds I don't know about?

The other thing that drives me bananas is how she's all "healthy, healthy, healthy, then stick it in the microwave! Ba-da-bing!"
Hm.








The antibacterial craze could be a) the U.S. culture and b) CYA for legal purposes. Also due to sue-happy U.S. culture.

Is there something bad about microwaves I don't know? I use mine quite often...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 









My _boy_ is doing fantastic this morning. I made a believer out of dh with the vitamin C. He got megadoses all day, the bowel tolerance kicked in this morning. And no more fever! And he wanted to give him motrin.









really vit c? how do you give this to him? where do you buy it? drops or tablets? share share share!

Thanks for asking, though! I'm so glad he feels better. We're going to go to the park in a little while. I took the dd's to the engagement party last night while ds and dh stayed home. Dd1 got all dressed up and someone said "You look like a princess!" She got all giddy, clapped her hands and with a huge smile on her face said "Yes!"







I don't know where she gets it, but it certainly is cute. She even accessorized all by herself. She got her little purse and carried it around with her all night. Too cute.

That is SO cute!

I have to go, but there's so much I'd like to comment on like cute babies, senior titles, and all. I'll have to settle for next time!

Can't wait!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
Due date was July 4. After "miscarriage" and "rediscovery" of pregnancy changed to June 23.

DD wanted to be a July baby, and was born on the morning of July 1.









Will post more soon!

Having had a miscarriage (one that stayed gone unfortunately







) I cannot imagine what you were feeling. we started ttc only 2 mos after and it took almost 2 YEARS to get pg with ds1.







and














my boy Jake was born July 6 (which is also my birthday...big trauma there)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
I'm sure I'm a rogue, irresponsible, etc. etc.

DD began grabbing food off of my plate at 4 months (actually, slightly before..anyway).

Since then (she's 8.5 (years? months?







) now), I give her whatever she wants, except for shellfish and peanuts (after 12 months or so, it's on...can't wait to just throw a pb and j sandwich at her and call it good). In the meantime, she eats just about everything (her only dislikes are squash, salmon, and grapes, but I think I can turn her around on the squash with some nutmeg or something). Only allergy so far is cinnamon, and that seems to be a skin reaction. She's had everything under the sun, otherwise...from filet mignon to general tso's tofu to guacamole, etc. My girl loves oranges and strawberries (BAD MOMMY!), every dairy except cow's milk (my IL's gave her whipped cream and ice cream!), tomatoes (loves 'em raw), etc. We suspect she's had chocolate and peanut butter at the IL's (hmm...why does Katie smell like a peanut butter and nutella sandwich?). We just follow her cues.

Same here







Jake has actually had peanut butter. he routinely steals his brothers food. which is actually how he started solids. but yeah he pretty much gets everything...

I am SO anti-anti-bacterial. I hate it. I banished it from my house. I've never been a germ-o-phobe, and I've read too much about how it HURTS people. And i'm lazy. So, regular soap, some vinegar and water, etc. Katie crawls on the unwashed floor (seriously, the kitchen floor has not been mopped in FOREVER), eats out of the dog's bowl (gonna work on that one soon), and is fascinated with the bathroom (yes, I clean the toilet, but I'm not doing it between every use).

oh wow my kitchen floor got mopped last on ds1's birthday. before that--couldn't tell ya

Yeah, I don't sweat the small stuff too much.

I'm pretty easy-going, but def. tend toward the mainstream around here.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Welcome kathee! Jump right in, the water's fine.
Wow. I can only imagine how intense that must have been. How long was it before the "rediscovery"?

I'm right there with you on the dirt and the anti-antibacterial thing. Also the laziness but I try not to talk about that too much







DS Ethan is my third babe, and boy have my standards (which were not all that lofty to begin with) slipped.

ssssshhhhhhhhh don't tell on me! my standards were pretty lofty and they slipped a LONG way!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
That's crazy!! I can't imagine the rollercoaster...

I don't recognize you...am I crazy?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
No ideas here, but congrats!

Actually got eligable for my senior title quite a while ago. haven't been able to find a good one

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
I so know how you feel. Two boys here! I'm guessing when I get pregnant again it will be a boy. I've come to grips with it.









yeah we'll most likely never have a girl. I'm ok with it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
Holy cow, you un-miscarried?! That must have been quite a day for conflicting emotions: joy and rage (at the misdiagnosis), all at the same time. I'm glad the joy won in the end and you got your July baby









me too definately

Re:dirt, germs, etc -- I am a pragmatist. I can't turn myself and my husband into different people, so I realize my house will never have floors that all people would be willing to eat from. Myself, I'd approach the "eating off the floor" question case-by-case, examining closely for dog hair and considering the sticky-factor of the food involved. On the other hand, I am - so far - trying to keep baby hands from going directly from dog-mouth into baby-mouth. This, too, may turn into one of those "lost causes" as she becomes more mobile, and the dogs get used to her. (Now they sort of make themselves scarce when she gets close, unless she has something yummy like split pea soup all over herself.)

my kids usually end up eating off the floor even if they start with bowls and plates on the tables. of course they usually end up in the living room too...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
I was told at six weeks (beginning of Nov) I'd miscarried. I went in, "newly" pregnant in Feburary to find out how far along I was, after being told they "might not be able to tell much without an ultrasound."

The wonderful OB/GYN that day admitted that he was confused after feeling my belly (my fundus was at my belly button), and sent me across town for an ultrasound in case I was having twins.

I was 20 weeks along.









PS...I wasn't being sarcastic about the OB/GYN...I loved that he was willing to admit that he had (his words) "no idea what was going on". He was the one on duty when I started labor...sadly, the shift switched midway through, and I ended up with "the Beast" who wanted to induce me four weeks early (I was fighting her throughout...I won. 

That is just insane! So glad everything turned out well









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Kathee, that sounds like an emotional roller coaster! What a story you will have to share with your babe later!

I finally got a pic of the new do







and I thought I'd throw in a couple of my princesses at the engagement party, too.

My dd1 in her party dress

My baby and my niece at the engagement party. My baby is in her party dress, too!









Two pics of the new do at the park today:
With my babe sleeping on me

It's so much shorter now and I love it! I can wash it and leave the house with damp hair and it still looks good later. I've _never_ been able to that with my hair longer.

I prefer shorter hair for just that reason. I'm debating how short I _really_ want to go...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommytomahmoud* 
awww i love the pics soooo cute

and look what my little baby learned to do today hehehehehe i was sooo excited






he is farting and pooping aww the cuteness last soo long until u change a nasty diaper heheheheheheh

i been mia we r searching for a house what joy

ayah

Good luck!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Shhh! Don't let her hear you! She already believes she's a _real_ princess! I don't know where she gets it from. It's just her "thing" so we roll with it. She is only two and 110% girly girl. If it's pink, she likes it. Someone at the party told her "You look just like a princess!" She smiled from ear to ear, clapped her hands and said "Yes!!" Oh, it made her year, I tell ya.









I would share a cute pic of my ds, but he just doesn't often let me take pics of him.









I have a placenta in my freezer. I'm going to make placenta prints when I defrost it. Then I want to bury it this spring and put a shrub over it. I've always liked the butterfly bush, so I'm considering that. Any suggestions on something really pretty? Most things grow well here.

That's so cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommytomahmoud* 
awwwwwww sooooo cute and boy is he fast lol my little takes his time andhas to sit and rest every few inches he crawls like it is juts too much work lol

i love all the pics and babies

my hubby was sitting on the floor with moody watching tv which i told not to do he has to really keep both eyes on him now well i was busy with house hunting soo i left daddy in charge well sure enough moody bangs his head on the coffee table and screamed for about 5 mins and i had to nurse him to calm him down i tryied to jump over the table to catch him and his daddy felt awful cause he was right their but was watching tv soo he didnt see it

i really hate the tv that is why i dont watch it

ayah

ayah

Same here...both the dh/son thing and the not watching tv.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 
Calebsmama05:










Thx. right now he's not even making an effort.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

juice i wanna hear your idea for finding senior title


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
Due date was July 4. After "miscarriage" and "rediscovery" of pregnancy changed to June 23.

Yikes!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
I'm sure I'm a rogue, irresponsible, etc. etc.

Welcome, you irresponsible rogue, you. My babe started nicely on banana and avacado then we went to Morocco and she lived on omlette and chips









Also a believer in our own bacteria - although while in Africa I did have a brief, desperate love affair with the anti bacterial hand gel...

Tanya - your hair looks great! And your dd really IS a princess...wow!!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Jami, this thread should tell you all about using vitamin C

We've had a long night with coughing. I think he may have pertussis, but it's not fitting the symptoms exactly so I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Tricia, holy cuteness! And wow is he fast!
Though I believe I did ask people not to talk so loudly about all that. I'll have to try to get some video later today so you can all see what I'm holding you responsible for.

Tanya I didn't say it before, but your haircut looks great! And your kids are like little cherubs. Sweet.

Jami,







what's up with your H? My idea for finding senior title, which was really inspired by ~pi, was to describe yourself in a haiku. The seventeen syllables (or less) requirement kind of makes you boil it down to the essence of you, if you know what I mean.

crafting the haiku
weeding through many layers
to find the essence


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Tanya, sure hope your son gets better. I hate hate hate having sick kids.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Ooooh Juice nice 'ku about making 'kus.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

aw Juice I'm not good at haiku's


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Never hurts to try...
Or, basically the same idea, pick 5 words that describe you. I'll make a haiku for you if you like







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Kathee, that sounds like an emotional roller coaster! What a story you will have to share with your babe later!

I finally got a pic of the new do







and I thought I'd throw in a couple of my princesses at the engagement party, too.

My dd1 in her party dress

My baby and my niece at the engagement party. My baby is in her party dress, too!









Two pics of the new do at the park today:
With my babe sleeping on me

It's so much shorter now and I love it! I can wash it and leave the house with damp hair and it still looks good later. I've _never_ been able to that with my hair longer.

I agree Kathee - WOW!

Tanya - adorable! Your hair looks fun and fabulous!

About pertussis - there is a site you can check to listen to the sound of it but I don't think I saved it...maybe google...


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

I am COMPLETELY addicted to youtube now! Here's another video of Andrew. Seriously......I need an intervention







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Cute video Tricia!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Today's embarassing confession, which has little to do with my babe:

We went to the birthday party of a friend of DD1 (who is 3). It was at one of those play gym things. The birthday girl is a very active little person and was flying all over the room having a blast.

So I was standing just to the side of the door to the "party room" where they do food/ cake/ drinks. I had Rachel on my knee while standing so if you can picture this, my foot was resting on my calf and my thigh was sticking out perpendicular.

Like I said, I was to the SIDE of the door, but my knee was sticking out a bit into the doorway. Along comes flying birthday girl - directly into my knee. It was as though I had clotheslined her. Her head stopped the motion of her body and the bottom half of her flew out and up. She landed on her back looking rather stunned







:

Of course she had been running into that room so she could blow out her candles







: So everyone had to wait while she got ice for the bump on her head and got herself back together







:







: Neither of her parents saw it so I had to explain what had happened







:







:







:

Ay yi yi.

As if that wasn't bad enough, there was a princess display hanging up which covered almost all of three walls in the room, and DH managed to bring it down by leaning against it.

Between the two of us our poor DD1 will be ostracized from any future birthday parties - too much liability.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Quag.














I have so been there. You can come to my party anytime







I thought I was the only one who could break things simply by being present. I have reached the point where I only drink white wine in public







: because it doesn't stain when it flies inexplicably from your hand.


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

OK - I cannot do the multiquote thing esp. with the babe nursing! I'm usually typing one handed and that's tough enough!

Tanya - Your hair is very very cute! Thanks for Sharing








And Pertussis? Yuck. Holistic Ped site

Quagmire - Soo BTDT







& Miss Juice, I'm sure my in-laws wish I would switch to White I can't count the number of things I've spilled on at their house. And if it's not me, it's my kids.

Anyone have anything fun planned for the week? I hope the weather is nice again! Outside time is fun


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Ay yi yi.


Oh, that was a hoot! I mean, y'know, hindsight n all...thanks for the smile.


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

hey ladies, took off to the lake and log cabin this weekend!

It was great, and Mason is just a doll right now (with the exception of the sleeping issues we are having, will explain later for help)

Ayden went fishing and four wheeling and dirt biking (slowly) with his dad.

We are tired and need like a weeks worth of sleep, but tomorrow is the dreaded monday....

Hugs to all the mamas with sick babes

Great crawling videos

Good luck with the senior title search Jami...I am creatively challenged with words

Love the easy fix haircut Tanya!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok, sleep issues for us.....

NO MATTER WHAT I DO, WHAT TIME I DO IT, WHAT I FEED HIM, Mason wakes up sceaming 45-60 minutes after he goes down for the night to nurse. Until I nurse him well he will not go back down.

I do not know if I should...
1. give in even though he has eaten so much he is spitting up food and nurse him right away and then put him down (the most peaceful option)
2. snuggle, hold, rock, love him and not nurse him until he passes out and carefully lay him down (this seriously could take 1-2 hours)

PROS/CONS
with #1 I cannot do anything in the evenings. bedtime is about 6:30 or 7:00pm (I have tried all other options, this one works best). So if I want to go work out after bed time, go to any friend functions, dates with hubby, Mason will wake to nurse and if I am gone, he DOES NOT GO TO SLEEP. (I went to a "toy" party Friday-whole other story, and Mason was awake with dad from 8-11pm)
sometimes, I run out of milk by the end of the day and he wont go down, OR for that matter take a bottle of EBM
BUT with #1 it is easy when I am there and not busy, it is easy
with #2 he sometimes cries in my arms or dh's arms, and it is hard to not just nurse, but after a consistent week or so, I am guessing he will not want to nurse, and then maybe not wake?

If I go with #1, how long could this last?

Please respond and tell me what you think....I have a gut instinct answer, but dh doesn't agree.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Go with your gut instinct.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quag-a-lag,







: and









Very accident prone family. I often joke that we are similar to the Griswold's of National Lampoon fame. Maybe not quite that extreme, but ..... yeah.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Go with your gut instinct.









:

Truly. Mamas are designed with instincts. This is why our children do not come with an owner's manual.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

oooh Juice! a haiku made just for me! 5 words you say??

hmmm any version of reading (I'm a major bookworm) loving, learner (maybe that goes with reading?)

man I can't describe myself







how would you girls describe me??

(ahem...I don't think anyone has to actually say attention whore drama queen...i promise I really do dislike drama lol)


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

procrastinator


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh Quag and Juice - you are not alone in your 'ability to break things just by being present' - I found both your posts absolutely hilarious







:

yep, aydensmama - if you do have a clear gut answer, then do it and don't exhaust yourself by doing any more thinking about it, soliciting opinions etc.
I'm writing to myself too, here, as usual...

oh Tanya - how's the little one now?

Dh has just gone off with dd's nappy for analysis. The poo is still dodgy. Fingers crossed...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Let us know what the results are, 'renka.


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

elsanne - What is your gut instinct? just curious.

I hold my baby all night. I wear him down starting at about 730p and we all go to bed around 11p. He's in & out of consciousness the whole night. I'm probably not the right person to answer sleep issues.

Actually, I hold my baby just about all the time. He's only down while he's in the high chair or I'm doing something where I can't wear him.

I love my Ergo.







:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
oh Tanya - how's the little one now?

Thanks for asking. He's doing much better today. He's staying home from school again. Last night he passed out as I was putting dinner on the table. He slept from 6pm until 8:30 this morning! He only woke twice in the night, and once was because we woke him to give him some more SA, CLO and Sambucol. But he was coughing in his sleep, so he was probably going to wake up. This morning he was starving. Made him an omelet and he ate all of it! Right now he and dd1 have just put on a movie to watch while they play with legos. When kids are sick, the tv limits are very loose around here.







I'm just amazed at how these mega doses of vit C have worked on a cold this bad. Dh is a believer now!

AmyC, everything you described about sleep with your ds sounds normal to me. We just kind of go with the flow with baby's bedtimes. I remember with my first he'd be wide awake at 9pm at night and we'd go get groceries. At first I felt weird taking a baby out so late, but I got to the point where I just shrugged off any comments with "well, he'd be awake anyway, so we might as well get our shopping done."


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm like 5 pages behind. You weren't all suppose to post while i was gone.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Today's embarassing confession, which has little to do with my babe:

















Reminds me of the time we went to a friend's housewarming party and ds1 spilled something on the wall and rug - I reached for a napkin and started wiping...it was a RED napkin and bled all over the wall and carpet.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
Ok, sleep issues for us.....

NO MATTER WHAT I DO, WHAT TIME I DO IT, WHAT I FEED HIM, Mason wakes up sceaming 45-60 minutes after he goes down for the night to nurse. Until I nurse him well he will not go back down.


I'll be interested to hear what your instincts are telling you...you pretty much described my son. He always wakes up 45 min after going to bed. He must be held to sleep in the crook of my arm. I'm in agony from stiff neck, sore shoulders, etc. I can't just nurse through the constant wakings because I have to sit up to nurse (we've been trying laying down to no avail) so really I'm at my wit's end. I'm not the person to be answering your questions!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Very accident prone family. I often joke that we are similar to the Griswold's of National Lampoon fame. Maybe not quite that extreme, but ..... yeah.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

*HELLO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!*

sorry to yell but it is SO nice here









me so happy me so happy


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I'm like 5 pages behind. You weren't all suppose to post while i was gone.









I wish I was ONLY 5 pages behind!!!

Yesterday I bought a stroller! Yikes. Panda hasn't been in one yet but my body is breaking. I feel like if I can take long walks with her (which I just can't do wearing her- flat feet, bad knees, etc. etc.) my body will get stronger. Eventually I will be able to wear her longer. DH seems to think she is going to LOOOOVE the stroller. We'll see.

I hope so because I am so out of shape right now and walking would make a big difference.

Oh, and tooth number two has made an appearance.

I am back for a few weeks, let's see if I can keep up with you chatterboxes!


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Where's Jessica? AKA: Joyof Birth?


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

I think she was staying at her moms for a bit? Maybe she'll pop in!


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
I wish I was ONLY 5 pages behind!!!

Yesterday I bought a stroller! Yikes. Panda hasn't been in one yet but my body is breaking. I feel like if I can take long walks with her (which I just can't do wearing her- flat feet, bad knees, etc. etc.) my body will get stronger. Eventually I will be able to wear her longer. DH seems to think she is going to LOOOOVE the stroller. We'll see.

What kind, what kind? I like my stroller but I like it more for a 1 & up the baby just likes to be face to face or otherwise attached. I have a glorified umbella - a Chicco (MacLaren knockoff) it's fab.

What kind of carrier do you have? If it's not an Ergo - let me sing the praises of how long I can wear my little one in the Ergo. And if you knew me - I'm a princess weakling! I wear him no less than 6 hours a day and it's probably more like 10. I even wore my 3 yo for short (like 30 minutes) stints while I was 8 mos pregnant! Seriously.

Re: Sleep - my peanut is still taking 3 naps a day. We get up at 8, breakfast etc. 930 Nap, 1030 up - play 12p lunch/clean up 130 nap 3pm up - snack play 5p - nap 6pm up/dinner 730 bed 10p nurse 11p bed

what's your day look like?


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyCarin* 
What kind, what kind? I like my stroller but I like it more for a 1 & up the baby just likes to be face to face or otherwise attached. I have a glorified umbella - a Chicco (MacLaren knockoff) it's fab.

What kind of carrier do you have? If it's not an Ergo - let me sing the praises of how long I can wear my little one in the Ergo. And if you knew me - I'm a princess weakling! I wear him no less than 6 hours a day and it's probably more like 10. I even wore my 3 yo for short (like 30 minutes) stints while I was 8 mos pregnant! Seriously.

Re: Sleep - my peanut is still taking 3 naps a day. We get up at 8, breakfast etc. 930 Nap, 1030 up - play 12p lunch/clean up 130 nap 3pm up - snack play 5p - nap 6pm up/dinner 730 bed 10p nurse 11p bed

what's your day look like?

I REALLY wanted one with a reversible handle. A friend works for a website that sells bugaboos and was going to be able to get me a Gecko for $375. That is still soooo much for a stroller that I only want to use to go for walks, not for regular daily activities. I wanted something with bigger wheels that I could take on trails in the woods. I didn't want to order online because I didn't want to wait for something to be shipped than hate it and have to send it back and wait for something else to be shipped and hate it...and the Jeep All Terrain one was on clearance at ShopKo, so I got it. We have used it at the zoo with our friends daughter so I knew we wouldn't hate it. I wanted something with enough room for Panda to have some toys with her in the seat. DH convinced me that she is going to be so excited about looking around that she won't care if she is looking at me or not. She LOVES riding in shopping carts and at the airport the other day he had her sitting ontop of the guitars, on top of the luggage, on the luggage cart. He was holding her and pushing her and she was cracking up. When I got her down and held her she was really squirmy and fussing to be back on her chariot!!! We will see though. If she hates the stroller I can return it, or craigslist it. I still plan on carrying her for trips to the store and going downtown and stuff. There are just awesome trails here and huge parks I would like to use a stroller at.

If DH is with me he will carry her in the Ergo. She likes the Ergo with Daddy. I am short and fat and it is awkward for both of us. She has never liked facing in, even as a newborn, and will only do it on DH in the Ergo. The big boobs in the face make her crazy. When I get a little stronger I think I will be able to do a backpack thing. We used the Ergo in NYC and for a walk in Colorado but she is mostly in arms facing out. She is getting squirmy though and that makes it harder.

I will let you know how it goes.

On a different note...have any of you heard the Johnny Cash Children's Album? We got it a few weeks ago and it is REALLY good. There is a song where a woman nurses two orphaned bear cubs "upon her breast". That line was surprising and cool to hear!

We need to get Panda's passport pictures today. I hope it's not as traumatizing as the Sears Photos were!!!


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
...
Oh, and tooth number two has made an appearance.

2 teeth here as well, though they are only just barely through the gumline. We noticed #2 on Saturday.

My DD definitely likes the stroller, and I like it b/c it is great for carrying groceries home. Enjoy your new toy, Kim


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
On a different note...have any of you heard the Johnny Cash Children's Album? We got it a few weeks ago and it is REALLY good. There is a song where a woman nurses two orphaned bear cubs "upon her breast". That line was surprising and cool to hear!

No, I haven't heard it! I'm always looking for new kid's music. My kids love Johnny Cash, but Folsom Prison isn't exactly a good message, but this is a great alternative.

ETA: Something my babe has been doing the last couple of days has been cracking me up! She opens her mouth really big like she's smiling and saying "Hi" at the same time. Except she makes no sound. None. Just a big gaping open mouth. I took these pics and it looks like she's laughing or saying "ahhhhh". But it's complete silence. Some are wider than others because when I was







she responded by doing it bigger. I'm now







who was getting who to perform.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Tanya - love that photo!!









I had no idea that JC had a kid's album. Right now my 7 year old only wants to listen to "rock and roll" so I don't listen to kids music much but my one of favorites is definitely Trout Fishing in America.

As for strollers - I just have a cheapo umbrella one from ds1. I don't remember using it all that much until he was walking and would want to take breaks and wouldn't want to be held. He liked zooming around in it like it was a car.


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyCarin* 
I hold my baby all night. I wear him down starting at about 730p and we all go to bed around 11p. He's in & out of consciousness the whole night. ...
Actually, I hold my baby just about all the time. He's only down while he's in the high chair or I'm doing something where I can't wear him.

Amy -- you sound like an awesome mom. If i were reincarnated, I think I'd pick you as my mom! seriously....








Liz
Ps gingi is a real top - heavy 'lug' and i haven't put her in the ergo yet because I'm afraid she'll 'flip' out. i have the old style which is a little low on their bodies imho. Also she doesn't have great body / torso control yet. when i wear her, i use the a cozy carrier, a canvas mei tei which really covers a lot of her and holds her tight to me on the front.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

i'm all about my various mei tais but i do use a stroller, especially a double stroller. we just upgraded our crappy double stroller to a grand double baby trend-got it for a great deal at teh used baby stuff place-love it for trail walking!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Fenwickmama I am all about my new (crappy, but hey) double stroller! It is great! I got it in case I ever have to travel with both girls again. It is not too good on cobblestones, and I think I've already damaged it.

Today we went out in the little bike trailer that carries two kids--that is my new fun thing with my toddler. I do feel like Amara's (baby) little brain gets jostled on the cobblestones a little more than I'm comfortable with, so I limit her riding.


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Love the pic Tayna....

so my gut instict is to nurse him whenever he wants, but it is hard when I run out (after nursing all day long and then like three times on both sides between 5-7pm).

We will see how this goes, this to shall pass huh?

I use my ring sling most of the time, but my boys love their walks in the stroller. We have an Eddie Bauer double stroller, and an umbrella one seater that the baby can sit in now. I really want to buy a side by side double stroller, buy I don't want the cheapo (Jeep) one, I want the unaffordable one. But not enough to go get it! I guess we will just use the ones that work!


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama* 
Amy -- you sound like an awesome mom. If i were reincarnated, I think I'd pick you as my mom! seriously....









Yea, till you turned 3 and you were my older little one & I was telling you to "Hush." and "Baby's leg's aren't for pulling." "Gentle with the baby's head." <<sigh>> I'm working on being a better mom to him. It's soo easy when they are little - their needs are sooo basic, hold 'em so they can access the boob (as demo'd here







). Change the diaper before it leaks on me









Re:strollers - I have the Inglesina Twin whatever & I really like it. It's a side by side Umbrella stroller. Similar to the Maclaren but it has the middle handle which I use ALL the time. I'm the queen of multi-tasking so I frequently only have one hand available to steer. I'm not sure it was totally worth the $$$ just bc I don't use it that often. My 3 yo isn't much into riding these days and when he does want to ride the baby is usually *done* and ready to be held again.

I sooo need to pick up that Johnny Cash album. I wonder if our library has it?


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimya*


and the Jeep All Terrain one was on clearance at ShopKo, so I got it.


ok first of all I considered that same stroller! and 2nd of all...THATS WHERE I WORK. hehe. oops now I guess i'm gonna get stalked. ah well thank goodness there are like 4 or 5 here in town









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AmyCarin*


What kind, what kind? I like my stroller but I like it more for a 1 & up the baby just likes to be face to face or otherwise attached. I have a glorified umbella - a Chicco (MacLaren knockoff) it's fab


ugh I can't stand umbrellas...I got a safety 1st acella (I believe) and I love it the handle is high enough and yet its pretty small. it doesn't fold up *quite* small enough but we had a minivan so it wasn't a big deal.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gumby74*


Where's Jessica? AKA: Joyof Birth?


I was wondering that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimya*


I wish I was ONLY 5 pages behind!!!

Yesterday I bought a stroller! Yikes. Panda hasn't been in one yet but my body is breaking. I feel like if I can take long walks with her (which I just can't do wearing her- flat feet, bad knees, etc. etc.) my body will get stronger. Eventually I will be able to wear her longer. DH seems to think she is going to LOOOOVE the stroller. We'll see.


don't feel bad I wore Jake in walmart for like an hour maybe 2 and omg I was hurting. I had to switch sides too halfway cuz he was killing me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TanyaS*


ETA: Something my babe has been doing the last couple of days has been cracking me up! She opens her mouth really big like she's smiling and saying "Hi" at the same time. Except she makes no sound. None. Just a big gaping open mouth. I took these pics and it looks like she's laughing or saying "ahhhhh". But it's complete silence. Some are wider than others because when I was







she responded by doing it bigger. I'm now







who was getting who to perform.


LMAO









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama*


Ps gingi is a real top - heavy 'lug' and i haven't put her in the ergo yet because I'm afraid she'll 'flip' out. i have the old style which is a little low on their bodies imho. Also she doesn't have great body / torso control yet. when i wear her, i use the a cozy carrier, a canvas mei tei which really covers a lot of her and holds her tight to me on the front.


awww I love my ring sling. my pouch is a bit unforgiving...I find it hard to adjust him any in it and I love adjusting him lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fenwickmama*


i'm all about my various mei tais but i do use a stroller, especially a double stroller. we just upgraded our crappy double stroller to a grand double baby trend-got it for a great deal at teh used baby stuff place-love it for trail walking!


what was the crappy one you had? I am thinking about the graco duoglide...even got a raincheck at work for $118 something.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elsanne*


Fenwickmama I am all about my new (crappy, but hey) double stroller! It is great! I got it in case I ever have to travel with both girls again. It is not too good on cobblestones, and I think I've already damaged it.

Today we went out in the little bike trailer that carries two kids--that is my new fun thing with my toddler. I do feel like Amara's (baby) little brain gets jostled on the cobblestones a little more than I'm comfortable with, so I limit her riding.


what kind stroller do you have? we want to borrow FIL's bike trailer to take teh kids for bike rides...I miss being active. I was pregnant last summer and the summer before that Caleb was still pretty young.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aydensmama*


so my gut instict is to nurse him whenever he wants, but it is hard when I run out (after nursing all day long and then like three times on both sides between 5-7pm).


it is hard









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AmyCarin*


Yea, till you turned 3 and you were my older little one & I was telling you to "Hush." and "Baby's leg's aren't for pulling." "Gentle with the baby's head." <<sigh>> I'm working on being a better mom to him. It's soo easy when they are little - their needs are sooo basic, hold 'em so they can access the boob (as demo'd here







). Change the diaper before it leaks on me









Re:strollers - I have the Inglesina Twin whatever & I really like it. It's a side by side Umbrella stroller. Similar to the Maclaren but it has the middle handle which I use ALL the time. I'm the queen of multi-tasking so I frequently only have one hand available to steer. I'm not sure it was totally worth the $$$ just bc I don't use it that often. My 3 yo isn't much into riding these days and when he does want to ride the baby is usually *done* and ready to be held again.

I sooo need to pick up that Johnny Cash album. I wonder if our library has it?


I tell Caleb that all the time and he just turned 2. he's forever trying to kill the baby.

me I actually have something interesting to say! I went to wm (yes I know) and I wore Jake in the sling (Caleb was with grandma) and it was so fun! he fell asleep as we were leaving so I had to struggle to get stuff out of the cart.

also I was paying a friends electric bill and I saw a mama there wearing her baby girl in a ring sling! it was multicolored and gorgeous. I told her I liked it and she seemed suprised and happy.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, thanks friends. All this talk of crawling, videos even! And Ethan's got the army crawl going on this morning. le sigh.

We're taking the kids downtown (on the train!) this morning to go check out the Great Lakes Science Center. Hopefully I'll be back later with pictures


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

have fun juicy!
calebsmom we had a kolcraft double umbrella side by side-it was fine for sidewalks but nothing offroad cuz not very maneuverable-and didn't always fit through store doors/aisles at the mall/library-but it had canopy cover thingys and both seats reclined. anyway, my grandmother got it for us spur of the moment at a yardsale. we saw the babytrend double jog stroller at the used store and grabbed it up-traded the old one in for credit. much more use-able.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Here's some pics from our last trip!!!

http://users.livejournal.com/kimya_dawson_/260910.html


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:

Panda thinks you stink...








:
Still cute as ever!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Adorable pics!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Mega-kyooooooots Pandamama.


----------



## Subhuti (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
.

what was the crappy one you had? I am thinking about the graco duoglide...even got a raincheck at work for $118 something.

I have the duoglide -- got it online for $100.... thought it would be a peice of garbage but it's great. It's got great wheels and turnability...even on these rough catskill town sidewalks we just cruise along. it is SOOO geeky looking







but who the hell cares. Because we have to cross a bridge to get into town, and the walkway is narrow, we can't use a side by side double stroller. But that sure sounds nice, to have the kids interacting.

We use a double stroller a lot. lulu, who's two and half, is a runner so i have to have her in a stroller if i'm on the street with her and the baby. And if I've already got to push a stroller, i figure i' might as well have both of them in it. i tend to take gingy in a mei tei when i'm alone with her.

liz


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Page two???

That ain't right.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Something's going on.


----------



## cjcolorado (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
Here's some pics from our last trip!!!

http://users.livejournal.com/kimya_dawson_/260910.html

Hey, Kimya, you were right around my stomping grounds! =)


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Where do you live?! You and your twins should hang with my sil and her twins!!!


----------



## cjcolorado (Apr 5, 2005)

That's awesome! I'm just south of Castle Rock (my SIL/BIL/neice live there, though). I noticed the pic of the twins, too (we have the same BOB stroller). How old are they (the twins, that is)?


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

They were born October 30th and Jaden just turned 3.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatskillMtnMama* 
I have the duoglide -- got it online for $100.... thought it would be a peice of garbage but it's great. It's got great wheels and turnability...even on these rough catskill town sidewalks we just cruise along. it is SOOO geeky looking







but who the hell cares. Because we have to cross a bridge to get into town, and the walkway is narrow, we can't use a side by side double stroller. But that sure sounds nice, to have the kids interacting.

We use a double stroller a lot. lulu, who's two and half, is a runner so i have to have her in a stroller if i'm on the street with her and the baby. And if I've already got to push a stroller, i figure i' might as well have both of them in it. i tend to take gingy in a mei tei when i'm alone with her.

liz









:

I also thought my duo glide was going to be a piece of junk, but it has been working great. I only wish it was a different color. I'm soooo tired of green because everything I own is that color.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

hello everyone


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

alright ladies I need some help...I posted on the nighttime parenting board (called i'm about to lose it) and got NO help...a bunch of suggestions to cosleep







and one person suggested I change my attitude towards sleep. which really confused me as my attitude is that it is the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. I would LOVE to be able to come in and go to sleep at 11. or even 12. heck once I get tired around 1:30-2am I would love to go to bed THEN. unfortunately Jacob rarely (if ever) goes to sleep before 4am. when I work I get off work at around 10:30 or 11pm. so I'm already tired just need to wind down and go to sleep. we do have a pack'n'play in our bedroom that he sleeps in the first part of the night. (usually 2hrs)

anyways everyone suggested I go to sleep when he does (which right now is 4am) which does not help.

any suggestions that WILL help?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 

any suggestions that WILL help?









Hmmm...what is happening while you are at work? I bet he's sleeping great at that time. Someone needs to work harder to keep him wakey.


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
any suggestions that WILL help?









OK - I'm such a newbie to this board, I feel like I'm outta touch with *you*

Can you fill me in on what your days & evenings look like? Do you have any kind of routine?


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Hmmm...what is happening while you are at work? I bet he's sleeping great at that time. Someone needs to work harder to keep him wakey.

I agree.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

oh my gosh life crazy here!!
went back to work on monday and AF came back on that day - how significant is THAT!!!







:

Anyway it's nice to be back at work, I'm working mornings 4 hours and my partner is working afternoons so easy peasy. 2 bottles of BM a day and I'm all sorted!!!!! yay!!!!









hope everyone's ok. Tanya I have a question - can you tell me about Vit C 101 or Vit C for dummies? How much etc etc for baby, for me, for the kids???

Winter is coming and daylight savings have finished


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
oh my gosh life crazy here!!
went back to work on monday and AF came back on that day - how significant is THAT!!!







:

Anyway it's nice to be back at work, I'm working mornings 4 hours and my partner is working afternoons so easy peasy. 2 bottles of BM a day and I'm all sorted!!!!! yay!!!!










Whoa dude....very significant! Just not sure WHAT it signifies.

You so totally have your scheit together...what a great routine. Happy for you!


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Hmmm...what is happening while you are at work? I bet he's sleeping great at that time. Someone needs to work harder to keep him wakey.

yep when I'm at work he takes a 2-3hr nap. he already takes one 1-2hr nap early afternoon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumby74* 







:

I also thought my duo glide was going to be a piece of junk, but it has been working great. I only wish it was a different color. I'm soooo tired of green because everything I own is that color.

sweet! I am not fond of the green but i'd LOVE to be able to go for walks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyCarin* 
OK - I'm such a newbie to this board, I feel like I'm outta touch with *you*

Can you fill me in on what your days & evenings look like? Do you have any kind of routine?

days: we go to sleep around 3-4am wake around 11...eat breakfast. lunch is around 1-2 and Jacob falls asleep shortly thereafter and sleeps for an hour or two. usually right as he wakes up i'm getting ready for work. then I work and when I get home he's wide awake.

days I DON'T work...we get up around 11ish and eat breakfast, lunch 2-3hrs later. Jacob falls asleep at this point and sleeps for an hour or two. I do a bit of housework while waiting for Caleb to fall asleep. by the time C falls asleep J is waking up and we usually play or I let him play on the floor until C wakes up while doing housework (or messing around on mdc) around 7-8 he will fall asleep and wake up within 30-45mins. on nights I don't have to work he goes to sleep around 12-1am.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I agree.

thanks...I asked him to wake him up after half an hour and he says "no he needs his sleep or he wouldn't be sleeping. and then he begs off staying up wiht him all night!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
oh my gosh life crazy here!!
went back to work on monday and AF came back on that day - how significant is THAT!!!







:

Anyway it's nice to be back at work, I'm working mornings 4 hours and my partner is working afternoons so easy peasy. 2 bottles of BM a day and I'm all sorted!!!!! yay!!!!









hope everyone's ok. Tanya I have a question - can you tell me about Vit C 101 or Vit C for dummies? How much etc etc for baby, for me, for the kids???

Winter is coming and daylight savings have finished










yay starting back at work, and boo for af but i got mine in oct so not *too* much sympathy


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
alright ladies I need some help...I posted on the nighttime parenting board (called i'm about to lose it) and got NO help...a bunch of suggestions to cosleep







and one person suggested I change my attitude towards sleep. which really confused me as my attitude is that it is the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. I would LOVE to be able to come in and go to sleep at 11. or even 12. heck once I get tired around 1:30-2am I would love to go to bed THEN. unfortunately Jacob rarely (if ever) goes to sleep before 4am. when I work I get off work at around 10:30 or 11pm. so I'm already tired just need to wind down and go to sleep. we do have a pack'n'play in our bedroom that he sleeps in the first part of the night. (usually 2hrs)

anyways everyone suggested I go to sleep when he does (which right now is 4am) which does not help.

any suggestions that WILL help?









why is baby awake at 4am????? when does your baby sleep?
cerys wakes during the night - don't know how often cos i bed share then go straight to sleep after she feeds - but she sleeps from 8pm - 7am. Jacob should still be able to sleep a night stretch even if he wakes briefly to feed. i agree with pp - has his routine got mucked up ie too much sleep during day???


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

ah you were typing while i was posting








just sounds like he does his day later ie wakes at 11am so (sorry 1 handed typing) maybe you need to shift it all about???

i also have a vax question................. what shall i do mamas.... winter is coming and i still haven't made any decisions i'm scared of whooping cough agggghhh







:

Jami where do you work???


----------



## AmyCarin (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
ah you were typing while i was posting








just sounds like he does his day later ie wakes at 11am so (sorry 1 handed typing) maybe you need to shift it all about???

i also have a vax question................. what shall i do mamas.... winter is coming and i still haven't made any decisions i'm scared of whooping cough agggghhh







:


Baby needs all three doses of DTaP to be considered *protected* from Whooping Cough. It's the most reactive vax. Whooping cough is considered most dangerous for babies under 6 mos. There are homeopathic treatments and antibiotic/allopathic treatments for Pertussis.

Calebsmom - Is his CP keeping a routine? (Is it your dh taking care of the boys while you're working?) Routines seem to really help my kids. They get all sorts of wonky when they get off *schedule*


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Kimya! I lived in Castle Rock for what....14 years? Graduated from that high school, lived out on Wolfensburger road. Wow, I haven't thought about that for a long time.......so cool!!!


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

hey there everyone...dh is the one that takes care of the boys while I'm at work...I work at shopko.







he lets j sleep for god knows how long and then says he's too tired to stay up with him all night.

last night he had a half hour nap at 7pm and he fell asleep at midnight. he was up a few times to nurse but I couldn't tell you how many and we were up for the day around 9:45. in fact...Caleb is not even up yet! I cannot tell you how long it has been...I feel so human today and I am actually looking forward to cleaning this pigstye up! amazing what a good nights sleep can do for a person!


----------



## iluvmybabies (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 

i also have a vax question................. what shall i do mamas.... winter is coming and i still haven't made any decisions i'm scared of whooping cough agggghhh









Definately read up on the it on the vax boards- I was where you are a little while ago- As for it being winter- I don't think that applies to Pertussis- In fact I think here in the US it is 'pertussis season' is in late summer- I was scared to death of pertussis (and I still am a little frightened) but I have decided that the risk of a reaction (from the vax)is just too high. In the meantime, I am arming myself with all the info I can find about Homeopathic remedies and pertussis- Also- after 6 months it is not so dangerous. Good luck on whatever you decide









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
hey there everyone...dh is the one that takes care of the boys while I'm at work...I work at shopko.







he lets j sleep for god knows how long and then says he's too tired to stay up with him all night.

last night he had a half hour nap at 7pm and he fell asleep at midnight. he was up a few times to nurse but I couldn't tell you how many and we were up for the day around 9:45. in fact...Caleb is not even up yet! I cannot tell you how long it has been...I feel so human today and I am actually looking forward to cleaning this pigstye up! amazing what a good nights sleep can do for a person!

Yea! for sleep!!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sooooo glad to hear it Jami.








:


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
Tanya I have a question - can you tell me about Vit C 101 or Vit C for dummies? How much etc etc for baby, for me, for the kids???

There is a great looooong thead on using vitamin C in the form of sodium ascorbate. Here is the link. Everyone's dose is different. Basically, you figure out each person's bowel tolerance (which is just enough SA to get to near-diarrhea). This helps you find their normal daily dose. When you are sick, your body needs more vitamin C, so bowel tolerance is much, much higher so you take more of it and stop when you reach that point. The thread should help you a lot with this one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
i also have a vax question................. what shall i do mamas.... winter is coming and i still haven't made any decisions i'm scared of whooping cough agggghhh







:

Whooping cough at this age is not dangerous. Even if you vax, it still only carries an efficiency rate of around 60ish% (don't quote me on this). It is always around, and IIRC is more common in the summer months. Geesh. I need to get my facts straight. But anyway, what I'm trying to say is if you are still undecided about vax, don't rush out and get the vax just because winter is coming. You can always catch up later, but you can never take back a vax. Some great recommended reading for you is Just a Little Prick. This discusses pertussis in depth, as well as how to treat it if you happen to get it. It also discusses vax in general and is a must read for anyone trying to make a vax decision (and I'm only half-finished!).

Jami, isn't it wonderful how a good a good night's sleep is?









I think I'm going to have to turn my computer off for the day. I have too much to do for our trip and it's just a big, fat distraction encouraging me to procrastinate. Taunting me with my email. I'll check in with you all later!


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
hope everyone's ok. Tanya I have a question - can you tell me about Vit C 101 or Vit C for dummies? How much etc etc for baby, for me, for the kids???

Winter is coming and daylight savings have finished









Vitamin C is one of the best treatments for pertussis (saw your other post). I agree with those who said pertussis is really only dangerous for under 6 months and the vax is not very effective. There are lots of good posts on the vax board as well. Don't you live in NZ? Do you know who Hilary Butler is? She has a great book - for FREE (but asks for a donation). You should get it! She used to post here at mdc and is one of the most informed people! Her book is called "Just a Little Prick". Order info:

Requests for copies can be made by e-mail to:

[email protected] or

The Robert Reisinger Memorial Trust (or RRMT),
25 Harrisville Road,
Tuakau, 2121,
South Auckland,
New Zealand. Phone : (0064) 92368990.

I was scared of most of the diseases also, but I've been tackling them one by one and now that I'm getting informed, I am less and less worried.

From the health and healing sodium ascorbate thread (and yes, you want SA and not any other version of vit C)

when ill:

Quote:

It depends on the child. I start at 250 mg per kg of body weight.

1 kg = 2.2 pounds. so your 32 lb one, is 14.5 kgs, x 250 mgs = 3,636 mgs over waking hours.

24 lbs divided by 2.2= 9.9 x 250 = 2,475 mgs over waking hours. Obviously I don't worry about exact numbers. 1,000 mgs = 1/4 level tsp. so I eyeball it from there.

If that doesn't bring results, I up the dose.
when healthy:

Quote:

AGain, that depends on the child. For normal dosage, I work a baseline of 50 mgs per kg of body weight, and then work up from there. It's experimentation really. So your 32 lbs child would be around 750 mgs per day... but again, it depends on the child


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Sorry Tanya - we must have been writing our posts at the same time!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

That's ok! You and I are on the same page, paragraph and sentence!

ETA: My baby is cracking us up today! dd1 was playing ball with her. Apparently a bouncing ball is as funny as watching Chris Rock do standup. I got a short video of it with my camera. Will upload later. Freaking hilarious.







:


----------



## iluvmybabies (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Do you know who Hilary Butler is? She has a great book - for FREE (but asks for a donation). You should get it! She used to post here at mdc and is one of the most informed people! Her book is called "Just a Little Prick". Order info:

Requests for copies can be made by e-mail to:

[email protected] or

The Robert Reisinger Memorial Trust (or RRMT),
25 Harrisville Road,
Tuakau, 2121,
South Auckland,
New Zealand. Phone : (0064) 92368990.


Is that Momtezuma Tutaura (sp)? I have been trying to figure out if that is her book.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
That's ok! You and I are on the same page, paragraph and sentence!

ETA: My baby is cracking us up today! dd1 was playing ball with her. Apparently a bouncing ball is as funny as watching Chris Rock do standup. I got a short video of it with my camera. Will upload later. Freaking hilarious.







:

Oh, I can't wait- Laughing babies are the best. My ds can make my dd laugh so hard it looks like it hurts her


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvmybabies* 
Is that Momtezuma Tutaura (sp)? I have been trying to figure out if that is her book.

Yep that's her!









Tanya - looking forward to the video! In our house, the giggles ensue when ds1 throws a ball into the air


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

I agree with Kristin! I was warned at ds2's 2 week checkup that it was whooping cough season. ds2 didn't get vaxed for it and didn't get it!

dh said this morning "man why can't he sleep like that ALL the time?" I admit I was a bit snippy when I said "because he keeps sleeping 2-3 hours while I am at work!"

eta I think I need to PM MT...I think I ordered her book and then never paid her...which would explain why I never got it.


----------



## kimya (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
Kimya! I lived in Castle Rock for what....14 years? Graduated from that high school, lived out on Wolfensburger road. Wow, I haven't thought about that for a long time.......so cool!!!

That's cool!!! It's a weird town. When did you leave? It is SOOOOO developed. It kind of scares me. It reminds me of the town in Edward Scissorhands. I bet kids run into the wrong house all the time!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

wow you guys are amazing thanks I am reading now......... Cerys woke me at 4.30am

(the kids have colds and she is coughing coughing coughing - which makes me even more worried about pertussis but anyway........ I go through bouts of "god this is just a cold and she has a really bad cough how would I cope with whooping cough?"...............)

oops sorry I digress so she woke me at 4.30am and I brought her downstairs so as not to wake up everyone else and now she's gone back to sleep and I"m reading..........

my dr is anti vax and very pro Vit C, and I'm taking her today just to get her chest checked she sounds a bit wheezy so I'll talk again to the Dr which will hopefully reassure me!!!

Did you guys see that big article a while back about high rates of Vit C causing Cancer??? any thoughts ??

oops it's 6am now got to go get ready for work!!
thanks again you guys - really helpful I'm feeling a bit calmer... <sigh> I HATE immunisation decisions.... the boys are only partly vaxed then I stopped and I haven't vaxed for Meningitis B which scares the bejeesus out of me..... ok gotta stop thinking







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Dose with SA - whether a regular cold or WC. You'll be amazed at the results.

I don't know the article you're speaking of - I'd have to evaluate it. My gut is that no, I wouldn't believe it. I'd question the heck out of that article/study. I'm reading a book by Thomas Levy about Vitamin C and it analyzes 1200 studies and I consider SA to be amazing!! I haven't finished it but I think it might even mention using IV infusions of Vit C when undergoing treatments like chemo to help healing. I can't remember if that was this book or not!







:

Jami - MT is no longer at MDC so you can't PM her. The email address in my post is hers though.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I've not been around much the last week or so. DH, DS, and I went out of town last weekend and then DH had a business trip for most of this week, so I've been a single mama (I don't know how anyone can do it full time!). I'm tired!

As for leaving DS, I have a few times to work out. He's a very easy baby and DH is fine with him for up to 2 hours (if he's just been fed right before I leave). If he had been more difficult, I probably wouldn't be able to leave so easily.

As for solids, DS doesn't like them much. He'll be 9 months next week and he has had maybe 1/8 of a teaspoon of solids total. He usually spits them out or gags on them. His favorite is sucking on an apple. He likes the taste, but not the texture of solids. He gagged on sweet potato, he threw up avocado, and spits out any solid piece of apple he may get. I try something new every couple weeks or so, but no luck so far. Since he's somewhere around 28 lbs, I'm not worried about malnourishment!

Hello to all the newbies!







to all who need them


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone have solutions for biters? DS likes to chomp down on me while nursing. I smoosh him in to the breast to get him to release and immediately end the nursing session, but that hasn't seemed to help. He just had 2 teeth come through, so it's only going to hurt more as he gets more teeth.


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Anyone have solutions for biters? DS likes to chomp down on me while nursing. I smoosh him in to the breast to get him to release and immediately end the nursing session, but that hasn't seemed to help. He just had 2 teeth come through, so it's only going to hurt more as he gets more teeth.

I hear ya ... DD is sometimes "bitey", and youch, that can hurt. She doesn't bite when she is definitely hungry though, so if she has a goofy, mischievous look in her eye and bites me, I just figure it's not nursing time. I'm hoping she doesn't start biting when she is really hungry.

Sorry no advice really, just sympathy!


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimya* 
That's cool!!! It's a weird town. When did you leave? It is SOOOOO developed. It kind of scares me. It reminds me of the town in Edward Scissorhands. I bet kids run into the wrong house all the time!

I lived there from let's see....4th grade...and my parents moved away two years ago, but I didn't live there for the last couple years....I OFFICIALLY didn't reside in the city as of December 99, but my parents stayed until what......2004 or 2005? So I was back on occasion. It is a weird little town. But, it's sorta homey too. Did your friends grow up there?


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everybody; long time no "see." My family has been going through a rough five months but I'm ready to rejoin the July mamas!

So! 'Renzo is 8.5 months old. He weighs in at a whopping 19lbs and is about to start walking. He has four teeth and likes to use them while nursing.







He's just the most delightful baby and though I'm now a single mama, I'm so happy to be a SAHM to Miss P & 'Renz. Check out my blog (see my siggy) for pictures!

Now, to catch up on this monster of a thread!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

It's so good to see you here, Celeste. I saw your pics and your kids are so cute!! And growing so fast.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Celeste! We've missed you. Here's a







for good measure.

Ethan is starting to crawl.







: I'm not ready!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Celeste, it's so good to see you over here! I've been thinking and praying about you and your family!







I can't believe Renzo is almost walking! Seth is sitting very well and is content to stay put (not that I mind having a stationary babe!).


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

hi celeste, we've missed ya!!







! cute kiddos!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Celeste! Glad to have you back over here.

Juice,







: is right. Dd started going from butt to belly today, and has been trying really hard on the crawling.


----------



## SabbathD (Apr 4, 2006)

My husband asked me for hamburger helper tonight. uke


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Celeste!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
As for solids, DS doesn't like them much. He'll be 9 months next week and he has had maybe 1/8 of a teaspoon of solids total. He usually spits them out or gags on them. His favorite is sucking on an apple. He likes the taste, but not the texture of solids. He gagged on sweet potato, he threw up avocado, and spits out any solid piece of apple he may get. I try something new every couple weeks or so, but no luck so far. Since he's somewhere around 28 lbs, I'm not worried about malnourishment!

Hmm, good to see R isn't the only one that gags. I don't remember this problem with DD1. Anyway we've had good luck with the mesh feeder. She did seem very interested in what we were eating but I kept holding off because of the vomiting. I think it's partly a texture thing and partly a control thing for her... she needs to be able to control what and how much goes in her mouth.

Celeste, so good to see you!!!!







We missed you!

And Witt, welcome back!

Tanya, about that SA calculation. When I calculated how much I need I get over 18,000 mg of Vit C. Is that right?







: (please stop doing the division in your heads!







) How do you even take that much? I have the tabs but they take a while to crunch up. For those of you who use powder, where do you get it? And does it make anyone else super gassy? Can that be considered bowel tolerance? I do have to be around other people after all
















Panda thinks you stink...







What a precious little face Kimya.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quag that doesn't sound right...could you drink 18 packets of emergen-c without hitting bowel tolerance?

I ordered my SA powder from http://store.allhealthtrends.com/pgi...ctspec?NB-0452


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey there ladies! My dh has been ragging on me about the time I spend with my computer open!!!!

Question: Do your babies ears smell? Mason's always stink after a bath, I know randomness...

I am glad the sleep is getting better for now Jami....we are doing better on the not waking screaming 45 min after going down, some nights there is no waking, and some it is two to three hours later, so that is progess. Normally whenever I reach out for help, things change up with little pressure from mama!

Two of my neighbors babies are getting tubes in their ears, they think my SA, vit c, garlic oil is all witch craft or something...I think it is the other way around.


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi, ladies. Just popping in. Do any of us live In Southern Cali?
Hi, Celeste. So glad to see you back. So sorry for all your troubles. Big hugs to you.
We are _finally_ back at home. I have 2 days before I leave. My girls lives have been turned totally upside down and now we're going out of town. My house is trashed because we hadn't finished unpacking when we had to leave. I can't find anything. And I have less than 2 days to get all 2 of us ready to go. On the plus side, somebody in the NINO group around here is loaning me her ergo for the trip. I just wish I had the backpack that hooks on it. That would so save me. I'm foreseeing baby on my back in ergo and toddler on my front in mei tai. Where does my bag go?







I'll try to post more before I go. I much to say but so little time. I don't think my sis has internet. I told her I couldn't come then, but she's insisting and since she already bought the tickets, ill have to survive somehow. now to get baby to sleep so dh and I can dtd.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi, JJoy! Glad you got back home. Have a safe trip and a fun time with your sister!

Here's the video of the hysterical bouncing ball I mentioned earlier.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

t-too cute!


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

packing up H's things. not sure how i'm going to manage. everyone who was supportive last year has better things to do this year...I still don't have my license...and no vehicle...

...I feel sick...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Um, Celeste, WOW. Where the heck have I been.! Just spent a hairy half hour on your blog. While our situations differ I have a little single-mama high-five goin' out to ya. You inspire me.

Jjoy, hang in there...sending you good energy.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Celeste Hi!!! welcome back, I saw you were having a rough time a while ago hugs mama


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SabbathD* 
My husband asked me for hamburger helper tonight. uke

I regularly make hamburger helper







I don't like it as much as other stuff but it is cheap and quick


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

so I went to my GP today (this is a regular, government funded General Practitioner who also advocates naturapathy and homeopathy)....

he gave me advice re vit C which was useful. I guess I feel a little more comfortable following a medical doctor 's advice (he has a very good reputation). Ok yep I'm just a conservative gal at heart









I have a vit C info sheet with a big explanation about bowel tolerance. Is this common knowledge? Do other people get this info from their GP's (doctors, do you call them GPs in the states?)?? If not, do you want me to post what I have??

I asked him about vaxes, he didn't vax his kids, but he did say whooping C was a "narly" one to quote him but said after a year it wasn't such a biggie but also said that regular doctors don't use all the things that are available to treat it ie vit c and homeopathy. He was supportive of me not vaxing with Meninigitis B (real scare mongering here about this deadly disease) and supportive of me not vaxing at all.... so that was reassuring whew









I forgot to ask him re what happened if I can't get it into Cerys, I forgot she isn't taking a cup







: hmmm shall I just take heaps to bowel tolerance?? How did you get it into your babies???









Sometimes.... Claire Where is Your Head?? I ask myself.... then I remember my brain has looongg gone to the land of hormones and honey


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Taking a break. R has a ton of crap...man he totally took over everything









ugh...


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I forgot to ask him re what happened if I can't get it into Cerys, I forgot she isn't taking a cup







: hmmm shall I just take heaps to bowel tolerance?? How did you get it into your babies???









what are you trying to get into her Claire? (awesome about the supportive GP!!)


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
what are you trying to get into her Claire? (awesome about the supportive GP!!)

Vit C - comes in a powder which is made into drink, tastes like weak cordial!!! It's sodium ascorbate


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
Vit C

oh rite! sorry...

mix it into her solids? feed her oranges?







hopefully you will figure something out


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
packing up H's things. not sure how i'm going to manage. everyone who was supportive last year has better things to do this year...I still don't have my license...and no vehicle...

...I feel sick...

Are you guys splitting up again?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 

Here's the video of the hysterical bouncing ball I mentioned earlier.

OMG cuteness!! Nathan is on my lap and I think he is in love. You should see the giant grin on his face! He is trying to grab the monitor!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I have a vit C info sheet with a big explanation about bowel tolerance. Is this common knowledge? Do other people get this info from their GP's (doctors, do you call them GPs in the states?)?? If not, do you want me to post what I have??


I know they've had some talk on the vax board about the fearmongering about that vax in NZ and from what I remember, it is totally unwarranted. I just searched and found a thread you actually started and Mamakay and Suschi had some good info for you
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=588824

No, I would venture say most docs in the US would NOT be giving out vit c advice. You can't write a prescription for it! Probably a homeopath or other alternative doc would have the info but most people don't use those types of doctors here.

I'd love you to post your info if it isn't too much!









As for getting it into her...hmmm...do you have Hyland's products there? They make Vit C tablets (using SA) and they instantly dissolve in the mouth. That's what I've used with the baby so far...

Quote:

Two of my neighbors babies are getting tubes in their ears, they think my SA, vit c, garlic oil is all witch craft or something...I think it is the other way around.
I've cured two ear infections with garlic and mullein oil. Love it!


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Jami,







So sorry you are having to deal with this.

Claire, count yourself lucky that your doctor knows and informs people about SA. It's not well known in the US and most doctors here would poo-poo the idea that it actually works. There are exceptions, of course, but it is certainly not the rule.

As far as giving it to a baby, you can take a dose about 20 minutes before feeding her. Or you can mix it with some breastmilk and give it with a syringe like you would any other medicine. My older kids drink it with an ounce of orange juice.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

claire, dunno but hopefully tanya or cori or someone else w/SA experience will chime in. excellent about the good doc, though.

jjoy good luck getting organized & safe travels-hooray for borrowed ergo!

jami







, sorry you are struggling w/this again...

aydensmama, no stinky ears here!

swcook, my seth is very content to stay put also-a seth thing?

ok, hi to everyone else, bbl


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

ha-too funny, i crossed posted right when tanya and cori were chiming in about the SA-excellent!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Tanya, I love the video ... so very cute. I love those giggles that never end.

Jami,







sounds like you are going through a rough time.

Claire, Sounds like you have one great GP (yes, that's what we call them in the states, but not many are as cool as yours!).

Sounds like I need to stock up on the vit C just to have on hand. DS hasn't gotten sick yet, but it sounds like a cure-all!


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow, you've all been chatty while I was sleeping!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoyofBirth* 
I'm foreseeing baby on my back in ergo and toddler on my front in mei tai. Where does my bag go?







I'll try to post more before I go. I much to say but so little time.

I don't think my sis has internet. I told her I couldn't come then,

If you find yourself needing to wear them both, I'd probably put the toddler on my back and the baby on my front. Better distribution of weight that way, and easier to get to the babe who is more likely to need attention. Just a thought, though - do what works for you! You all have to recognize how far I've come... I never had a sling or a MT or an ergo before baby #3, and now I can absolutely see myself wearing two kids through an airport. If I'd known before...

And BOOO to no internet! How will we survive?

Tanya, cute, cute baby!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
so I went to my GP today (this is a regular, government funded General Practitioner who also advocates naturapathy and homeopathy)....

he gave me advice re vit C which was useful. I guess I feel a little more comfortable following a medical doctor 's advice (he has a very good reputation). Ok yep I'm just a conservative gal at heart









I have a vit C info sheet with a big explanation about bowel tolerance. Is this common knowledge? Do other people get this info from their GP's (doctors, do you call them GPs in the states?)?? If not, do you want me to post what I have??

Wow, witt! If I had a GP who advocated naturopathy and homeopathy and knew anything about vit. C, I'd be comfortable following their advice too. It's just messed up over here. And I would love to see the Vit. C info you have.

Have a great day everybody! We're off to the zoo. It's rainy right now, but there's a huge indoor rainforest exhibit, so fun will be had anyway. I'm hoping to post pics of all our adventures this week. We've done the botanical gardens, the science center, the natural history museum, and today the zoo. Tomorrow laundry. Sunday groceries. Monday back to work







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Juice, have so much fun at the zoo! How fun! Sure wish there were big-city pleasures like zoos/aquariums/museums sometimes, but it makes visiting the grandpa a big treat.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
so I went to my GP today (this is a regular, government funded General Practitioner who also advocates naturapathy and homeopathy)....

then I remember my brain has looongg gone to the land of hormones and honey









a) YEGADS is EVERY country more progressive than the U.S., or does it just seem that way?!?!?

b) "the land of hormones and honey"...think that should be a mothering folk song...Kimya...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

: and then claire I was realizing it couldn't be the land of "milk" and honey because...well...those poor mama cows!


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

good morning!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

elsanne............laughup


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

thanks for re posting my thread re meninigitis b
this was what I said hence re my fear:

I was comfortable not vaxing for meningitis but my 5 yr old had a febrile seizure last year and was rushed to hospital - they were considering meningitis and I have to tell it was such a frightening experience - i remember thinking "oh my god if he dies from meningitis - I don't know what I would do"

So this experience has left me shaky, of course it wasn't meningitis it was just a virus but now I feel a little scared whenever the kids get a fever and I don't want to feel fearful cos I haven't vaxed, so I need to either lose the fear or vax

there is HUGE HUGE HUGE fear about this disease here, I don't know if you have the equivalent in the States but blah.... anyway I"m not going to vax for it based on all my research and my gp was absolutely No wouldn't even worry about it.









ok enuff about me......
how is everyone??

Jami have you split from dh??








will post info later when I get a minutes
thanks everyone


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a question about DS's penis.







Underneath it, at the base, he sometimes gets a cracked sore-looking area. Anyone know how to prevent this? I clean him thoroughly at most diaper changes and I keep lanolin on it, but it always comes back. Anyone know why this would be happening? I have an appt with the ped next week, so it is definitely something I'm going to mention.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

somehow doubleposted


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Claire we get the same fearmongering whenever a new vaccine comes out. Right now it is all about HPV. I believe they are trying to get that vax here in the US so we'll soon be hearing all about meningitis too. Even Chicken pox is being portrayed as a huge scary disease here now.

Didn't one of the links say all the kids who died WERE vaccinated?

Plus she did a good explanation of bacterial meningitis vs menigococcal (sp?) disease. Sounds like you have an awesome doc!

Also, the book I mentioned has a section on meningitis but I haven't read it yet - you should get the book!









Laura - my ds's sometimes gets a little red underneath but not the cracking....


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
Claire we get the same fearmongering whenever a new vaccine comes out.

Also, the book I mentioned has a section on meningitis but I haven't read it yet - you should get the book!









Laura - my ds's sometimes gets a little red underneath but not the cracking....

yeah I'm going to get the book thanks!
Yep the fearmongering is awful, big posters in every place you can think of where children are with photos of babies with septiciamia (sp?) rashes blah yuck, even on a bus in big letters over entire side of bus - the other day I saw "50% of ALL meningitis B cases are in children under 5 - be wise - immunise"!!!!!!!!!!







:

Can I just say though from a country with no chicken pox vax - gosh chicken pox is just easy peasy. I hope Cerys gets it this winter cos it's easier on them when they are babies, my boys have had it young.

I still remember that ER episode with the boy who died from measles aggghhh did anyone else see it? Ages ago but still sticks in my head.







:

Laura - no info on the penis front sorry - definately mention it to your doc


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Sewaneecook did you say...

....Penis?

Just checking.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

: dangit, elsanne.

Laura, my ds gets exactly what you are describing. Does it look almost like a scratch or a ligature? DS's is always in a crease. I find that if I mess with it much it just gets worse, so I try to wipe as gently as I can. I make sure he's dry and I don't put anything on it. Then it goes away for a while... and returns. It's actually been gone for a really long time right now. I'd like to hear what your ped says. We haven't been in for months, so I haven't asked.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

hi everyone. still sleepy. I should think about dinner I suppose. maybe hamburgers?

I was hoping to go over to my mom's tonight







I really wanna see my dog.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

:







:
omg elsanne that skirt entry on your blog is hysterical


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

I wonder if that is the episode that made me stop watching? There was one involving a child like that and then they had ads immediately after for the vaccine and I never watched again - and that was when I vaxed! It still disgusted me!

Claire - this site is good and is based in New Zealand. The author of the book I mentioned is involved in it.

http://www.ias.org.nz/process.php?page=splash

I'm with you 100% on the pox. But you wouldn't believe what it is like here - people FREAK now. It is like they've already forgotten we all got it when kids. And of course it just came out that the vax doesn't work and they need to give additional doses.







:







:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Sewaneecook did you say...

....Penis?

Just checking.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 














:







:
omg elsanne that skirt entry on your blog is hysterical









I agree!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
Question: Do your babies ears smell? Mason's always stink after a bath, I know randomness...

yes yes yes! They are always stinky. And I am constantly checking for large chunks of wax I can extract. I have a problem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Sewaneecook did you say...

....Penis?

Just checking.











I too have a question about penises. I just don't know what it is yet. But it's very very serious.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 














:







:
omg elsanne that skirt entry on your blog is hysterical

















OMG! Is it mean to wish that you had taken it off and were in the process of climbing into the front seat before some came along willing to help...? Now THAT would be a visual!







:


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm exhausted. I just walked to teh store and back with Caleb in the stroller and Jake in the sling.

my shoulders hurt.

I hate my stroller.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

my boobs hurt. and while they do not feel full (ie pretty dang soft'n'squishy) they are really REALLY heavy.

off to see if the lil guy is interested in some booju.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Jami, what's going on??? Your sig has changed, you've alluded to marital troubles, fill us in! I feel like I'm out of the loop here.

Sorry you're having a hard time, whatever the reason.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Jami, what's going on??? Your sig has changed, you've alluded to marital troubles, fill us in! I feel like I'm out of the loop here.

Sorry you're having a hard time, whatever the reason.

there's no mystery...things just didn't work out. live and learn. and then get divorced.

sounded just like a luvs commercial eh? hehe.

I like that. I might put that in my sig.


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Jami, I hope everything is ok, and hugs...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TanyaS* 
Here's the video of the hysterical bouncing ball I mentioned earlier.

I love it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I forgot to ask him re what happened if I can't get it into Cerys, I forgot she isn't taking a cup







: hmmm shall I just take heaps to bowel tolerance?? How did you get it into your babies???









I do 1/4 teaspoon in each of ds's "meals". I mix it with apples, and sweet potatoes, the first tablespoon he eats, since he normally doesn't eat that much. I have also wet my finger and let the SA stick to it and then let ds teeth my finger. He doesn't love it but it works!

Regarding the penis, I just dry it up and put burts bees diaper cream, it stays for ever right there.

BIG NEWS ON OUR FRONT: Older ds went peepee in the potty tonight!





















:



































:







:

It was soooo funny, he told me it was stuck, and I said try harder baby, it is not stuck, and then he peed! Yeah....I love it that I get so excited about peeing!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

elsanne, I love your skirt story as well!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
I wonder if that is the episode that made me stop watching? There was one involving a child like that and then they had ads immediately after for the vaccine and I never watched again - and that was when I vaxed! It still disgusted me!

Claire - this site is good and is based in New Zealand. The author of the book I mentioned is involved in it.

http://www.ias.org.nz/process.php?page=splash

I'm with you 100% on the pox. But you wouldn't believe what it is like here - people FREAK now. It is like they've already forgotten we all got it when kids. And of course it just came out that the vax doesn't work and they need to give additional doses.







:







:

thanks Cori -I've ordered the book and am reading reading reading the website FANTASTIC


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

:

Tee hee, glad to entertain! What is a blog for if not to let everyone get a good laugh at one?

One of the things I live by is Don't Take Life Too Seriously. I have been wrong so many friccin' times that when I get my panties seriously in a bunch about something I'm usually a) wrong b) only seeing things one way or c) right, but who cares? What will it matter, and why should I spend one more minute unhappy?

Aydensmama, PSYCHED about Pottying in the Potty! When I was first reading your post I got REALLY CONFUSED because I thought it was Miss Juice posting. *phew* Couldn't figure out what son she'd be all jazzed about peeing in the potty...
Great idea about the vit C in the food!

Quag shame on you







for wishing the world to see my boo-tay. Nice and big though it might be.
Speaking of my boo-tay, I asked Viet the other night what was the first thing that attracted him to me. Guess what it was.
And I'll never forget when I was a high school teacher, some of my favorite girl students were walking behind me and kind of snickering, and said, "Hey Mrs. G, you got a butt like J. Lo!"








'course now it's not quite so sculpted, rather large. *sigh*


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
:
And I'll never forget when I was a high school teacher, some of my favorite girl students were walking behind me and kind of snickering, and said, "Hey Mrs. G, you got a butt like J. Lo!"

I can see why they were your favourite girl students


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
I can see why they were your favourite girl students

















:


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 







: dangit, elsanne.

Laura, my ds gets exactly what you are describing. Does it look almost like a scratch or a ligature? DS's is always in a crease. I find that if I mess with it much it just gets worse, so I try to wipe as gently as I can. I make sure he's dry and I don't put anything on it. Then it goes away for a while... and returns. It's actually been gone for a really long time right now. I'd like to hear what your ped says. We haven't been in for months, so I haven't asked.

Yep, that's exactly what it seems like. I go in on Wed to the ped (we also haven't been in a LONG time ... since the 4 mo visit). I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

DH thinks I'm crazy. I went to a yard sale today of a woman who once owned a used clothing store that she closed, so there were LOTS of clothes for really cheap. I found a couple of things that were very cute for DS, but then I ventured over to the little girl clothes (b/c they are so much cuter than little boy outfits) and I found the cutest smocked dress for $4! Even if we don't have a little girl I could sell it at a consignment sale for at least twice that price! So, I have started my imaginary little girl's wardrobe!







:


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Tee hee Laura! It's like dressing little dolls to have girls. They, of course, have their own ideas about being dressed.

My almost-3 y.o. LOVES to get dressed up, and calls dresses "ooh-la-las". I think because one time I got dressed up and when I walked into the living room her daddy said that. The way I entice her into getting ready for school is by saying, "What ooh-la-la would you like to wear today, Sol?"


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Tee hee Laura! It's like dressing little dolls to have girls. They, of course, have their own ideas about being dressed.

My almost-3 y.o. LOVES to get dressed up, and calls dresses "ooh-la-las". I think because one time I got dressed up and when I walked into the living room her daddy said that. The way I entice her into getting ready for school is by saying, "What ooh-la-la would you like to wear today, Sol?"

















Ooh-la-las... too cute.

My 3YO also has her own fashion sense, and cannot be convinced to wear anything I suggest. *sigh* It's very nice to have a baby again, knowing I have at least another 8-10 months before she starts disagreeing with my clothing choices.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
BIG NEWS ON OUR FRONT: Older ds went peepee in the potty tonight!





















:



































:







:

YAY!!! and thanks for the hugs









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
One of the things I live by is Don't Take Life Too Seriously. I have been wrong so many friccin' times that when I get my panties seriously in a bunch about something I'm usually a) wrong b) only seeing things one way or c) right, but who cares? What will it matter, and why should I spend one more minute unhappy?

sounds like the attitude I have adopted. certainly makes me happier. and somehow that makes it EASIER to admit i'm wrong. yep i was wrong oh well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Yep, that's exactly what it seems like. I go in on Wed to the ped (we also haven't been in a LONG time ... since the 4 mo visit). I'll let you know what she says.

thx my ds's get this too i'm curious...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
DH thinks I'm crazy. I went to a yard sale today of a woman who once owned a used clothing store that she closed, so there were LOTS of clothes for really cheap. I found a couple of things that were very cute for DS, but then I ventured over to the little girl clothes (b/c they are so much cuter than little boy outfits) and I found the cutest smocked dress for $4! Even if we don't have a little girl I could sell it at a consignment sale for at least twice that price! So, I have started my imaginary little girl's wardrobe!







:

you are crazy!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I think because one time I got dressed up and when I walked into the living room her daddy said that. The way I entice her into getting ready for school is by saying, "What ooh-la-la would you like to wear today, Sol?"









that's too freaking funny.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
It's very nice to have a baby again, knowing I have at least another 8-10 months before she starts disagreeing with my clothing choices.

my boys will wear anything and frequently prefer to wear nothing. they won't get particular about clothes I'm guessing until they become interested in girls. long time from now









alright well ds2 has been making poopy noises so I'd better go clean up his latest liquid mess. he eats tons of solids you'd think his poop would be more solid as well!


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh wow.

So, I wasn't a very nice person in high school. And I recently found out that a girl whom I gave a really rough time was recently murdered. She was two and a half months pregnant at the time and left behind a four year old daughter. And I feel truly, truly horrible. There's a longer post about it here: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...82#post7649382

My question that I'm wondering now is this: how do you, or how do you plan to, teach your kids that it isn't okay to push other people down? Even though perhaps in your past you haven't always been kind to people? How do you really instill this in them, knowing that someday they'll be teenagers in high school, and there'll be that one person that rubs them the wrong way, that everyone else makes fun of, that could put you higher in the social pecking order if you just go along with it?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Anna, that is a really good question. I think the GD forum would have a lot to say about it, my first hunch is by teaching/modelling LOTS of empathy. How so n so feels when x happens. Standing up for what you believe in even if it's not what the crowd says. That is very, very hard as a teen.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm confused...i'm 7dpo after an *accident* (full story on my blog link in my sig) and earlier I had pink spotting...then I went a bit later and it was red and there was more of it...and I just went a second ago and there's barely pink.

*what's going on here?!?!?!?!?!*


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
And I am constantly checking for large chunks of wax I can extract. I have a problem.

If you find a support group for this, let me know.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
So, I have started my imaginary little girl's wardrobe!







:











Anna,





















What a tough situation. I can understand why you would feel guilty, but it isn't your fault. You only have so much influence. It sounds like you weren't a positive force in this woman's life when you were both younger, but that was a long time ago. It also sounds like you have grown a great deal as a person, and if this inspires you to help raise more empathic, thoughtful children, that is a great gift. I'm so sorry for her family's loss.


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Anna. That's hard. Be gentle with yourself - you've come a long way since then. And parenting... parenting is hard. My 5yo is starting to have more complex relationships with school friends, and it's challenging. We talk a lot about how actions and words make people feel. The other day she came home crying "(friend) said my voice is ugly like a boy's". Where do I start with that?? 1. Your voice is lovely. 2. You should tell (friend) that it hurts your feelings when she says that. 3. Boys' voices are not ugly. 4. If your friend says or does things that hurt your feelings, you can play with someone else. And then sock that away to bring up when she says something hurtful to or about someone else... remember how you felt when (friend) said that? Let's not say hurtful things to others.







: I say. And this is at 5 years old... I have no idea how the teenage years are going to be.

On a much lighter note, my almost-three year old loves dresses as well. For a while (sadly she's over it) she called them "Ta-Dah"s. She would ask to wear a Ta-Dah, and then put it on, spin around and say, "Ta-Dah!" Too darn cute. Quag, you might be mortified if you saw the outfits I let my kids wear. Allison picks out her own clothes, and unless it literally hurts my eyes I let her wear it. The other day it was a pink shirt, lime green pants and a sleeveless tied-dye dress on top. Kinda wild, but weather-appropriate







: I'll try to dig up a picture.


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Ohhhhhhh Joyof Birth.....where are you? Will you come back to us? I want you to see your new DDDDC!

~Tricia


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quag--I just received the latest issue of the Utne Reader magazine (if you don't know it, I just ADORE it) and it has an article about ear picks that are very popular in the east, just might be your thing.

In this issue there is also a nice big article about natural birth.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

elsanne - that looks like a great magazine!










Hello all, I haven't been around for what seems like ages - recently flattened by the flu...

Anna, that is a tough one...I think everyone else is right - emapthy, empathy, empathy is the only way to go, and while they are still young, because when they are teenagers the people they are guaranteed to have no empathy for are their parents!! At some point you can share your story and how you're feeling now with your kids - and that will be more credible to them than having some squeaky clean perfect mother telling them to 'be nice'.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. It seems that bullying and teasing come so naturally to little kids sometimes that it gets discouraging.

Nate has finally taken a more than passing interest in solid foods. He discovered oranges yesterday and fell in love. We are currently packing a lot of citrus in our fridge....it IS okay to give them oranges, right? He just loves 'em....

The pregnancy trundles on...I'm not counting weeks this time. Makes it take too long. My poor nipples are sore within an inch of their lives, but some days, they're better. And we're currently using disposables.







: The last time I rinsed out a toddler poop, I threw up all over. Smells are so strong now and I get sick at the drop of a hat. I'm hoping this will clear up in a few weeks and then we can go back to cloth.

Here's a question for you: Do any of your babies have some unique physical characteristics? We noticed a few weeks after he was born that Nate has two webbed toes on either foot. It's not terribly noticable and we should be able to just leave it alone. Our doc said it won't cause any problems walking, that it just makes Nate more uniquely Nate.







Anyone else?


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
elsanne - that looks like a great magazine!










Hello all, I haven't been around for what seems like ages - recently flattened by the flu...


Glad you're feeling better. We did an unhappy dance with the flu when Aidan had it a few weeks ago. Yucky.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
.it IS okay to give them oranges, right? He just loves 'em....

The pregnancy trundles on...

Here's a question for you: Do any of your babies have some unique physical characteristics? Anyone else?

a) Amara LOVES oranges. I think the general consensus is wait until a year or something but they do not bother her.

b) "trundles"!! love it!!! Hope you feel supernatural very soon.

c) Wow! Web feet-ish! Amara has a strange thing in her yoni (vagina, for those who don't speak Hindu







) where it looks like she has an extra set of inner labia, and who knows what else (a whole uterus?), just underneath her normal ones. Hard to explain, and only noticeable when she's spread-eagled. I have had the sense ever since she was born that maybe her parts are inoperable in the reproductive sense. I am sure she has a normal vagina as well, so sex and peeing should be no issue. My HCPractitioner says that we can get an ultrasound when she's like 10 to see what all's going on.


----------



## Penny6 (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
I'm confused...i'm 7dpo after an *accident* (full story on my blog link in my sig) and earlier I had pink spotting...then I went a bit later and it was red and there was more of it...and I just went a second ago and there's barely pink.

*what's going on here?!?!?!?!?!*

I don't think any one could tell you. Just take a pregnancy test in 7 days and try not to agonize too much until then. Our cycles can do some crazy things when stressed!

PS-Sorry I mostly lurk! I just wanted to answer this question. My baby Oliver was the first July DDC baby. He is doing wonderful and is now a huge 14 pounds. I hope you guys don't mind me lurking. I love reading about you all. Jess


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Jess!! Great to see you again! So nice to hear about Oliver. I'm glad he's doing well.









The recommendation for citrus is to hold off until 1 year due to concerns about allergies. I'm not sure, but I suspect that if the babe tries citrus and doesn't react, then it's fine? Allergies are not terribly well-understood, though. Right now, a lot of research seems to suggest that early exposure may be helpful in avoiding environmental allergies (pets, dust, etc.) but avoidance until a certain level of gut maturity is reached may help to delay/avoid food allergies.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Re: Oranges...

We do baby-led feeding with our daughter. And she leads into places she's not "supposed" to go. Or she hasn't gotten the "allergenic foods" memo.









She's not yet 9 mos, and she's had oranges and clementines. I heard it was recommended to hold off because the citric acid could upset their tummies? But, seeing that she eats hot peppers (I kid you not...the girl's got a steel stomach), I don't think that bothers her, and we didn't notice any reactions.

She's also had tomatoes, strawberries, tofu, wheat, and peanut butter. *shrug* I think the only "allergy" food she HASN'T had is shellfish. I'm pretty sure my MIL gave her chocolate pudding when I wasn't there.







: (I kind of want to hold off on all the sugar crap) I didn't mean to give her peanut butter, but last week she was in the bjorn, I had a sandwich in one hand, and was making another for the little girl I watch, and, Lightning Mouth bit a piece off before I even noticed.

And then she IMMEDIATELY turned bright red, made some grunty-gaspy noises, I began searching frantically for my phone, sure she was going into anaphelactic (sp?) shock, and realized there was a foul odor in the room.

Yeah, she chose that moment to deposit a stinky in the diaper. Nice timing, giving Mama a heart attack.

Her only allergy so far is cinnamon, and that seems to be more of a skin irritation rather than an ingestion allergy (she ate it fine a few times, but then smeared some of the oatmeal all over her face and broke out). So, we don't give her any for now to be safe (I read that many babies grow out of cinnamon reactions by age three)


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't think I'm going to worry too much about the citrus. There's no allergies anywhere to be found in either family. We're doing the baby-+le-d solids and he's pretty darn picky+. +Go9tta9 run as ds1 is- try
ing to help me type. I moved his little hand and I'm pretty certain he just told me to lay off.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Penny, good to see you! Glad to hear Oliver is doing well!

Sarenka, glad to hear everyone is feeling a bit better!

Anna,







You've already had lots of great advice here but I just wanted to add another voice of support. It's a terrible tragedy but it's not your fault that this woman died. We all do things we regret when we're young... it sounds like you're already working on ensuring that your own children have more awareness of this sort of thing. Would it bring you any peace to make a donation to a charity in her name?

As far as your question, we have run into a few situations already. When friends are hurt, either by something she has done or something else that happened, we always ask the friend if they are ok, do they need ice or a hug, etc. When we've been out and about DD (3) has loudly commented on the way someone looks or what they are doing. We discussed how talking about people within earshot can make them feel bad, or feel self-conscious.

Honestly, it's tough. We were at a birthday party recently and DD and her little friend were in a puppet show booth playing. Another little girl came and DD and her friend started yelling "you can't come in!" to this little girl. I went over and talked to DD about including others, there was enough room in the booth for 3 little girls, etc. but the little girl's mother had already taken her to do something else. This little girl was definitely special needs and my heart just broke for her - I don't know that DD and her friend noticed the SN but it made me feel awful ... her mother looked sort of resigned as she led her away. It made me very aware all of a sudden that DD has been starting over the past few months to be exclusionary in her play, exhibiting preferences for certain friends and strong dislikes for others. We will definitely need to talk more about this soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
Here's a question for you: Do any of your babies have some unique physical characteristics? We noticed a few weeks after he was born that Nate has two webbed toes on either foot. It's not terribly noticable and we should be able to just leave it alone. Our doc said it won't cause any problems walking, that it just makes Nate more uniquely Nate.







Anyone else?

Rachel has a splotchy birthmark on her forehead and a little redness in that little dip between her nose and mouth. One time a cashier in a store asked me about it. She said she has one too, and it has faded with time, but it still comes out when she's mad or crying.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Quag--I just received the latest issue of the Utne Reader magazine (if you don't know it, I just ADORE it) and it has an article about ear picks that are very popular in the east, just might be your thing.

Ear picks! You mean there is a specialized instrument for this activity?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 

Ear picks! You mean there is a specialized instrument for this activity?

Yes--you are not alone!!!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
My question that I'm wondering now is this: how do you, or how do you plan to, teach your kids that it isn't okay to push other people down? Even though perhaps in your past you haven't always been kind to people? How do you really instill this in them, knowing that someday they'll be teenagers in high school, and there'll be that one person that rubs them the wrong way, that everyone else makes fun of, that could put you higher in the social pecking order if you just go along with it?

I hope to enstill empathy in my kids! All the children hurting other children becuase of the estreme bullies has me scared. I hope that my kids also are confident enough to stick up for others if they feel they are treated wrong. My two year old does seem like the bullying type, and right now we do a lot of talking and how things make you feel....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
I'm confused...i'm 7dpo after an *accident* (full story on my blog link in my sig) and earlier I had pink spotting...then I went a bit later and it was red and there was more of it...and I just went a second ago and there's barely pink.

No the answer you want I am sure, but wait it out and take a test









Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
The pregnancy trundles on...I'm not counting weeks this time. Makes it take too long. My poor nipples are sore within an inch of their lives, but some days, they're better. And we're currently using disposables.







: The last time I rinsed out a toddler poop, I threw up all over. Smells are so strong now and I get sick at the drop of a hat. I'm hoping this will clear up in a few weeks and then we can go back to cloth.

Here's a question for you: Do any of your babies have some unique physical characteristics? We noticed a few weeks after he was born that Nate has two webbed toes on either foot. It's not terribly noticable and we should be able to just leave it alone. Our doc said it won't cause any problems walking, that it just makes Nate more uniquely Nate.







Anyone else?

Still can't believe that you are pregnant, you are my hero









No physical characteristics here except the one inside his brain, where he is missing a large part, and functioning beyond normal, excpetional really in my eyes!







:

Ayden (my older) peed all day in toilets at stores and rest. and pooped tonight! YEAH YEAH YEAH! Ok that is enough of my toddlers potty experiences, I know this is a baby thread...







:

I started to get a heavy chest today with congestion, and was really bummed, we have all been healthy for like two weeks finally. I doesed up on some homeopaths, and vit, but no SA for me, cause ds won't nurse from me if I take enough to matter







:


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
The pregnancy trundles on...I'm not counting weeks this time. Makes it take too long. My poor nipples are sore within an inch of their lives, but some days, they're better. And we're currently using disposables.







: The last time I rinsed out a toddler poop, I threw up all over. Smells are so strong now and I get sick at the drop of a hat. I'm hoping this will clear up in a few weeks and then we can go back to cloth.

omg poor you i forgot you were pregnant, nausea and smells aghhhhh







:


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
I don't think I'm going to worry too much about the citrus. There's no allergies anywhere to be found in either family. We're doing the baby-+le-d solids and he's pretty darn picky+. +Go9tta9 run as ds1 is- try
ing to help me type. I moved his little hand and I'm pretty certain he just told me to lay off.

















:


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penny6* 
I don't think any one could tell you. Just take a pregnancy test in 7 days and try not to agonize too much until then. Our cycles can do some crazy things when stressed!

PS-Sorry I mostly lurk! I just wanted to answer this question. My baby Oliver was the first July DDC baby. He is doing wonderful and is now a huge 14 pounds. I hope you guys don't mind me lurking. I love reading about you all. Jess

glad to hear Oliver is doing well! i don't mind at all...sometimes I am in lurk mode as well (although I do try to keep up...wouldn't want to put anyone through any unneccessary trauma (sorry Elsanne)







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
a) Amara LOVES oranges. I think the general consensus is wait until a year or something but they do not bother her.

b) "trundles"!! love it!!! Hope you feel supernatural very soon.

c) Wow! Web feet-ish! Amara has a strange thing in her yoni (vagina, for those who don't speak Hindu







) where it looks like she has an extra set of inner labia, and who knows what else (a whole uterus?), just underneath her normal ones. Hard to explain, and only noticeable when she's spread-eagled. I have had the sense ever since she was born that maybe her parts are inoperable in the reproductive sense. I am sure she has a normal vagina as well, so sex and peeing should be no issue. My HCPractitioner says that we can get an ultrasound when she's like 10 to see what all's going on.

Thats fascinating! my yoni is unique as well. I am still a bit self conscious about it but after having given birth twice not so much.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
Re: Oranges...

We do baby-led feeding with our daughter. And she leads into places she's not "supposed" to go. Or she hasn't gotten the "allergenic foods" memo.









She's not yet 9 mos, and she's had oranges and clementines. I heard it was recommended to hold off because the citric acid could upset their tummies? But, seeing that she eats hot peppers (I kid you not...the girl's got a steel stomach), I don't think that bothers her, and we didn't notice any reactions.

She's also had tomatoes, strawberries, tofu, wheat, and peanut butter. *shrug* I think the only "allergy" food she HASN'T had is shellfish. I'm pretty sure my MIL gave her chocolate pudding when I wasn't there.







: (I kind of want to hold off on all the sugar crap) I didn't mean to give her peanut butter, but last week she was in the bjorn, I had a sandwich in one hand, and was making another for the little girl I watch, and, Lightning Mouth bit a piece off before I even noticed.

And then she IMMEDIATELY turned bright red, made some grunty-gaspy noises, I began searching frantically for my phone, sure she was going into anaphelactic (sp?) shock, and realized there was a foul odor in the room.

Yeah, she chose that moment to deposit a stinky in the diaper. Nice timing, giving Mama a heart attack.

Her only allergy so far is cinnamon, and that seems to be more of a skin irritation rather than an ingestion allergy (she ate it fine a few times, but then smeared some of the oatmeal all over her face and broke out). So, we don't give her any for now to be safe (I read that many babies grow out of cinnamon reactions by age three)

wow that was nice of her! Jacob also has had pb...glad I'm not the only one! he didn't steal it from me but from his brother. he loves it! and no reactions. I try not to give too much though because I don't want him to choke on it or otherwise become unable to breathe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
I don't think I'm going to worry too much about the citrus. There's no allergies anywhere to be found in either family. We're doing the baby-+le-d solids and he's pretty darn picky+. +Go9tta9 run as ds1 is- try
ing to help me type. I moved his little hand and I'm pretty certain he just told me to lay off.

















looks like when my Jake gets on here with me. it is not safe I tell ya!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aydensmama* 
I hope to enstill empathy in my kids! All the children hurting other children becuase of the estreme bullies has me scared. I hope that my kids also are confident enough to stick up for others if they feel they are treated wrong. My two year old does seem like the bullying type, and right now we do a lot of talking and how things make you feel....

No the answer you want I am sure, but wait it out and take a test









Still can't believe that you are pregnant, you are my hero









No physical characteristics here except the one inside his brain, where he is missing a large part, and functioning beyond normal, excpetional really in my eyes!







:

Ayden (my older) peed all day in toilets at stores and rest. and pooped tonight! YEAH YEAH YEAH! Ok that is enough of my toddlers potty experiences, I know this is a baby thread...







:

I started to get a heavy chest today with congestion, and was really bummed, we have all been healthy for like two weeks finally. I doesed up on some homeopaths, and vit, but no SA for me, cause ds won't nurse from me if I take enough to matter







:

yay yay yay on the PT!!!!!!!!!!! sorry about the chest yuckies









about my cycle I have no idea. spotting on and off all day. I guess I just play the waiting game. I have used a couple of tampons...one was soaked and started to leak and I removed the 2nd after four hours and there was NOTHING on it.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Oh Aidansmommy - you are superwoman!!

All the citrus talk is making me feel marginally better about a small incident this morning when dh showed me a film he took of dd eating a lemon







: while I was lying down sweating out the flu!


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
Oh Aidansmommy - you are superwoman!!

All the citrus talk is making me feel marginally better about a small incident this morning when dh showed me a film he took of dd eating a lemon







: while I was lying down sweating out the flu!









Laura (dw) has always had this thing about giving the kids a lemon when they were babies cos she saw it on candid camera years ago before we had kids..... she's decided she should hurry up and do it to Cerys cos she's our last baby and she hasn't done it yet!!!!









so Sarenka - was it funny??? I also meant to ask you what's up with the pulses thing? You mentioned your body wasn't tolerating them??? Spill the beans


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

I miss my babies.







My sis took them overnight to give me a *break* and I can't concentrate on cleaning and I can't sleep.

my apartment feels odd without them here. empty and eerily quiet.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 







Laura (dw) has always had this thing about giving the kids a lemon when they were babies cos she saw it on candid camera years ago before we had kids..... she's decided she should hurry up and do it to Cerys cos she's our last baby and she hasn't done it yet!!!!









so Sarenka - was it funny??? I also meant to ask you what's up with the pulses thing? You mentioned your body wasn't tolerating them??? Spill the beans









that's too funny Claire!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Well, Claire, it was quite funny actually -and she came back for more!!

As for spilling the beans....I get migraines after lentils, and terrible gas. This is dreadful because I love lentils and used to eat them a lot. DD1 loves them and I keep thinking 'oh just a spoonful' and then it happens. Every time. I have a theory that I may have caught it from dh who has never been able to tolerate pulses - we've exchanged gut flora or something







: but I am no scientist!!


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
I miss my babies.







My sis took them overnight to give me a *break* and I can't concentrate on cleaning and I can't sleep.

my apartment feels odd without them here. empty and eerily quiet.

I know what you mean about the eery quietness...maybe do something for yourself? Whatever you do, don't clean


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
Oh wow.

So, I wasn't a very nice person in high school. And I recently found out that a girl whom I gave a really rough time was recently murdered. She was two and a half months pregnant at the time and left behind a four year old daughter. And I feel truly, truly horrible. There's a longer post about it here: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...82#post7649382

My question that I'm wondering now is this: how do you, or how do you plan to, teach your kids that it isn't okay to push other people down? Even though perhaps in your past you haven't always been kind to people? How do you really instill this in them, knowing that someday they'll be teenagers in high school, and there'll be that one person that rubs them the wrong way, that everyone else makes fun of, that could put you higher in the social pecking order if you just go along with it?

You definitly need a







. I agree with others about not blaming yourself, but to instill empathy on your own children. How awful for her little girl.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
The pregnancy trundles on...I'm not counting weeks this time. Makes it take too long. My poor nipples are sore within an inch of their lives, but some days, they're better. And we're currently using disposables.







: The last time I rinsed out a toddler poop, I threw up all over. Smells are so strong now and I get sick at the drop of a hat. I'm hoping this will clear up in a few weeks and then we can go back to cloth.

Here's a question for you: Do any of your babies have some unique physical characteristics?

I don't think I could handle diaper changes while PG. No blame from me for using sposies! I'll probably do the same (when the time comes). How's the PGcy going overall (aside from being so sick!).

As for physical characteristics, DS is the most non-flexible baby I've ever met. It's difficult to get his feet to touch his nose!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penny6* 
PS-Sorry I mostly lurk! I just wanted to answer this question. My baby Oliver was the first July DDC baby. He is doing wonderful and is now a huge 14 pounds. I hope you guys don't mind me lurking. I love reading about you all. Jess

Good to hear Oliver is doing so well! I've thought about him a lot and wondered how he's doing. Lurk away! Let us know how things are going occasionally.

Yesterday it got up to almost 90 degrees here! I'm ready for spring, but summer can wait.

I feel so stupid, I went outside to hang up some laundry on the line and I locked myself outside. Luckily I had brought DS with me. I have no idea how it happened ... I had just unlocked the door to go outside and it somehow locked itself. I was on the phone with my sister when it happened, so I even had my phone with me (luckily, b/c none of my neighbors were home to use their phones). DH came home from work to let me back in. I still have no idea how the door re-locked. I have a feeling DH is going to use this as a teasing device for a long time!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I feel so stupid, I went outside to hang up some laundry on the line and I locked myself outside. Luckily I had brought DS with me. I have no idea how it happened ... I had just unlocked the door to go outside and it somehow locked itself. I was on the phone with my sister when it happened, so I even had my phone with me (luckily, b/c none of my neighbors were home to use their phones). DH came home from work to let me back in. I still have no idea how the door re-locked. I have a feeling DH is going to use this as a teasing device for a long time!

I LOVE hanging clothes up on the line. Yay. And that is funny (in retrospect) about locking yourself out--thank GAWDS you brought your son and your phone!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I LOVE hanging clothes up on the line. Yay. And that is funny (in retrospect) about locking yourself out--thank GAWDS you brought your son and your phone!

DH just put up a line a couple weeks ago. It's enough to put about half our laundry out to dry. I hope he'll put up another line to put up the other half. Line dried clothes smell SOOOOO good.

If I was going to lock myself out, I did it with the ideal circumstances ... nice weather, baby and phone with me, etc. We're going to get copies of our key made and hide one outside somewhere and give our neighbor one too.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

that is why we got the keyless doorlock. I knew that i was going to forget often my keys. I used to do it often as a teen. Now if i lock the door and i need something or i forgot my keys, i just punch in the numbers and turn the handle and open the door. I could also leave my keys in the engine of the van and go inside and get what i forgot. Which i do about a few times a wk.







:


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
DH just put up a line a couple weeks ago. It's enough to put about half our laundry out to dry. I hope he'll put up another line to put up the other half. Line dried clothes smell SOOOOO good.

If I was going to lock myself out, I did it with the ideal circumstances ... nice weather, baby and phone with me, etc. We're going to get copies of our key made and hide one outside somewhere and give our neighbor one too.

oooh now I want to line dry my clothes...we have no dryer here anyways







(too funny about locking yourself out)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
I LOVE hanging clothes up on the line. Yay. And that is funny (in retrospect) about locking yourself out--thank GAWDS you brought your son and your phone!

no kidding!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I don't think I could handle diaper changes while PG. No blame from me for using sposies! I'll probably do the same (when the time comes). Yesterday it got up to almost 90 degrees here! I'm ready for spring, but summer can wait.

I feel so stupid, I went outside to hang up some laundry on the line and I locked myself outside. Luckily I had brought DS with me. I have no idea how it happened ... I had just unlocked the door to go outside and it somehow locked itself. I was on the phone with my sister when it happened, so I even had my phone with me (luckily, b/c none of my neighbors were home to use their phones). DH came home from work to let me back in. I still have no idea how the door re-locked. I have a feeling DH is going to use this as a teasing device for a long time!

I actually switched from sposies to cloth when I was pg with Jacob. the cloth actually released the smell (and I didn't have to deal with the pefumy chemical smell), wow 90 degrees! its pretty warm here been in the 70s. I have the windows open and when Caleb wakes up we're all three going for a WALK!
















it is kind of funny but I can so imagine how you felt. my home is my sanctuary I couldn't stand being right there and not be able to get in.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I know what you mean about the eery quietness...maybe do something for yourself? Whatever you do, don't clean









I didn't! I read a book took a long shower, lazed in bed ate whatever I felt like it without trying to convince myself to share with Caleb. once they got back I started cleaning. hey I can clean ANYTIME but they never let me take a long shower and laze in bed with a book!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
I may have caught it from dh who has never been able to tolerate pulses - we've exchanged gut flora or something







: but I am no scientist!!

ok I admit i'm not a genious but what are pulses?


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
that is why we got the keyless doorlock. I knew that i was going to forget often my keys. I used to do it often as a teen. Now if i lock the door and i need something or i forgot my keys, i just punch in the numbers and turn the handle and open the door. I could also leave my keys in the engine of the van and go inside and get what i forgot. Which i do about a few times a wk.







:

I need one of those. so bad. so so so bad.


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

paqe 2.....

it is because we are missing some people....

where did everybody go?


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

here







: but reeling from a difficult start to the week. Details at 11.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sandrine* 
I could also leave my keys in the engine of the van and go inside and get what i forgot. Which i do about a few times a wk.







:

I do this too!!! Except that I take my keys, because I can just pull them right out of the ignition and right back in while the motor is running. I do it ALL. THE. TIME!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
here







: but reeling from a difficult start to the week. Details at 11.


Eagerly awaiting 11pm your time. In the meantime sending







I mean, hugs.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks to all for the sweetness on the new pregnancy.







It made me suddenly remember that I have a prenatal appt tomorrow that I've been intending to reschedule due to no one to watch the kids.

Been offline all day. Dh says our router is starting to poop out on us.







:

Had such a gross moment this evening. I had Aidan in the bath and Nate on the floor of the bathroom giggling at his brother's antics, when the phone rang. I *knew* it was my best friend, whom I hadn't spoken to all weekend, so I ran to get it, as the boys seemed happily occupied. When I returned, I noticed something sticking out of Nate's mouth, so I fished around and pulled out a long blonde hair (mine) with a clump of toilet paper attached to the end. Then Aidan says "Mommy! Nate drop!", and points to the corner of the bathroom, where there is a wastebasket, the toilet brush, and a plunger, all overturned. With wads of tp sitting on the floor. Ew. So I ask "Is there anything else I should know?", not expecting an answer. Aidan shakes his head, smiles gleefully and says "No!". Ended up scrubbing an unidentifyable grit off of Nate's hands and wishing there was some humane way I could wash out his little mouth. I don't even want to think about what he actually ate. I'll probably find dental floss or something in his diaper tomorrow.

Any other comedies of errors to report?


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh, Anna, just be glad you are not in Mexico, where people don't throw the TP in the toilet--but into the GARBAGE CAN. Can you imagine the grossness THEN? Yes, I am vigilant.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

ewwwww yuck elsanne

Calebsmama - Pulses are beans, lentils, chickpeas basically, bit of a staple for vegetarians.

Sarenka have you tried cooking them with one type of seaweed which I"ve forgotten but could look up if you are interested? Cooking longer increases digestability also but you probably know that. Is it all pulses or only lentils??? Poor you


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

oooh - what type of seaweed? Not that I would be able to get it in rural Poland but maybe I could stock up somewhere else?

Yes, I cook them as long as poss. No joy. It is mainly lentils, I can still manage the beans and chickpeas but not as many or as often as before, I can kind of feel they are starting to go the same way!!

Washing on the line is one of my small pleasures too. As for locking myself out - can't do it here due to very primitive lock, thank god, anyway a few days ago, when we were all sweating and groaning with the flu a big wind came and took our outer door clean off its hinges!

Aidansmommy - sorry but that was quite funny! No comedies of errors to report here, we are all still too







: to get into much trouble.


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
I feel so stupid, I went outside to hang up some laundry on the line and I locked myself outside. Luckily I had brought DS with me. I have no idea how it happened ... I had just unlocked the door to go outside and it somehow locked itself. I was on the phone with my sister when it happened, so I even had my phone with me (luckily, b/c none of my neighbors were home to use their phones). DH came home from work to let me back in. I still have no idea how the door re-locked. I have a feeling DH is going to use this as a teasing device for a long time!

when my first was 4 months old I was driving around and realised I"d gone the wrong way and turned into a driveway and the car went into a ditch type thing and got stuck. I was in a semi rural area with no one around and I couldn't get the car to get out of the groove. I remember feeling a bit stressed, no cell phone and no one around...... the only thing that comforted me was the thought that at least I had milk on tap!!!







so I totally sympathise........

Sarenka - does it make any difference if they are canned??? easy to digest?? ok here's what I've got from "feeding the whole family"by Cynthia Lair - "Kombu is a sea vegetable that is purchased dried. It comes in thick wrinkly dark green strips. This sea vegetable has a property that tenderizes beans and helps prevent flatulence" - a friend of mine always jokes that sharing an office with vegetarians is dreadful because of the "fart factor" but I don't think I fall into the "overly farty" category







:

so instructions from whole food cooking book 2 cups lentils , 4-5 cups water, 2-3inch strip of kombu, place in pot bring to boil then reduce and cover and simmer - cook 50mins.

don't know if that helps??


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

And thus my morning begins....

While I was eating breakfast, the boys crept away, apparently to mine my bag for goodies. I went to check on them and found Nate absorbed in picking through the meager contents of my wallet, and Aidan standing there with a tube of lip gloss in one hand, wearing a bright coral grin. I took a picture and then went to clean it off of him, but he still has little sparkles all over his face, and smells of watermelon. His dad's going to flip when he later finds that I took him out to the park like this.

Here we go.


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Anna--







:
I liked "mine my bag for goodies"! Awwww toddler fun.

Need some kombu.

Witt--"pulses"? Wow! We gringos use that term (in the singular) to refer to our heart rate as felt outside our body. "legumes" is our version of all things bean. I love hearing alternate version of English. Y'know, when you are a member of the superpower of the world one's version of things tends to dominate one's world...think that's why I decided to step outside of it, although we are fairly dominant around here as well I think.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

good morning everyone. working on cleaning and decluttering today. almost finished with the kitchen I do need to scrub the floor and unload/reload the dishwasher and also put the dried dishes away (counter) it is nice not to have dirty dishes laying everywhere.

my next challenge is the front closet. I bet 80% of the stuff in there belongs to stbx


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *witt* 
the only thing that comforted me was the thought that at least I had milk on tap!!!



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
And thus my morning begins....
Aidan standing there with a tube of lip gloss in one hand, wearing a bright coral grin.

That's GREAT!!!









JJuice, I hope things improve today. Where's our update at 11?

Update on the penis situation. The doc said that the redness, cracked area looked like yeast. She said that probiotics are good (which DS has been getting most days) and that a small amount of vinegar added to the wipe solution should also help. Otherwise, DS is GREAT. His official weigh in was at 26 lbs. 3 oz. and 29 3/4 in. long. The scales I used at my parent's house must have been on the heavy side (he was closer to 27 or 28 lbs!).


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

wow Laura yeast really? hmmm...wow your boy is so heavy! I think my guy *might* be over 18lbs...makes him seem like a shrimp in comparison LMAO.

anyone know what I can make with 3-4bags of great northern beans? I am trying to use up the food i've got before I buy more. I might just make hamburger helper but i'm not such a big fan of that anymore


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

White chili is great for northern beans. I don't have a recipe for you, but it has chicken in it. It's so yummy. You could probably search for a recipe online.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Ooooh....white chili.







*ponders the question of dinner tonight*


----------



## gumby74 (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
Here's a question for you: Do any of your babies have some unique physical characteristics? We noticed a few weeks after he was born that Nate has two webbed toes on either foot. It's not terribly noticable and we should be able to just leave it alone. Our doc said it won't cause any problems walking, that it just makes Nate more uniquely Nate.







Anyone else?


Does lack of anything significant enough to be able to call it a pe--s count? Seriously.....it looks inverted! I sure hope puberty is nice to him









QUESTION: Received a call from peds office yesterday saying that Andrew's iron is a little low....10.2 instead of 10.5 I'm not interested in giving him the nasty tasting vitamins, but was wondering what I could give him in terms of food to bump up that number a little bit? Any ideas?


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Anna--







:
I liked "mine my bag for goodies"! Awwww toddler fun.

Need some kombu.

Witt--"pulses"? Wow! We gringos use that term (in the singular) to refer to our heart rate as felt outside our body. "legumes" is our version of all things bean. I love hearing alternate version of English. Y'know, when you are a member of the superpower of the world one's version of things tends to dominate one's world...think that's why I decided to step outside of it, although we are fairly dominant around here as well I think.


ah yes we use legumes too but pulses is a pretty common term here.....
out here in the colonies we use all sorts of weird words


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
wow Laura yeast really? hmmm...wow your boy is so heavy! I think my guy *might* be over 18lbs...makes him seem like a shrimp in comparison LMAO.

anyone know what I can make with 3-4bags of great northern beans? I am trying to use up the food i've got before I buy more. I might just make hamburger helper but i'm not such a big fan of that anymore









Jami - I don't even know what northern beans are?? Or hamburger helper???


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Mmmm... white chili. Sounds so yummy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
JJuice, I hope things improve today. Where's our update at 11?

Aw, thanks. At 11 last night, I was asleep (for the moment). At 11 this morning, I was at work. So here's the 2:53 pm update.

There are two factors working against me this week. 1.) Ethan refuses to sleep. This is not his normal pattern, I have no idea what's going on. I am not worried about it at all, and I'm sure it will pass, it's just bad bad bad timing. He's been up every 45 minutes to an hour at night, and won't sleep longer than about 20 minutes in the daytime. He's tired and therefore very cranky. He goes to work with me, and when he's cranky it's a huge distraction, not just for me but for the other tenants of the building, as they were kind enough to point out today. Factor 2.) My girls are out of school this week, but my DH and I still have to work. So every single moment that I am not at work, and then several that I am, I am tending to three kids by myself. DH is great once he gets home, but by then I'm pretty toasted. Not the fun kind of toasted, either. I'm just counting the minutes until they go back to school next week. I finally got a minute to post by getting my toddler to nap, insisting that my 5 yo go upstairs for some quiet time, and leaving the baby to roll around on the floor in a state of mild protest.

So I'm still here, I'm just stuck somewhere between







: and







I think I'd feel better if I could just get a little







but right now I am relying on









I think when DD2 wakes up we'll go outside and enjoy this beautiful sunshine. Maybe we'll plant something.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Witt--"pulses"? Wow! We gringos use that term (in the singular) to refer to our heart rate as felt outside our body. "legumes" is our version of all things bean.

We Brits use pulse to refer to heart beat as well as to, well, what you call legumes which are actually just vegetables in french, oh superpower of the world and you aren't supposed to use french are you, with your freedom fries







:

(whoops, got carried away- obviously not aimed at you elsanne!!)

Juice,







hope you did plant something. Sending the sleep fairy over to your house tonight!


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

I think northern beans are largish white beans, good for hearty soups and stews.

Hamburger helper = (noodles + basic seasonings + mega-profit for the company who put it in the box) + hamburger (purchased separately)

Yay, in-laws are in the airport lounge enjoying their traditional tropical drink while they while away the hours prior to departure. They are the only people I know who seem to TRY to get to the airport early enough to have to wait around doing nothing for several hours. I don't get it: it's not like planes _ever_ leave early. But whatever







It was a nice visit, many happy smiles for the grandparents and fun for all.

Hope sleep comes for you soon, Juice!


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I decided to get out of the house and return my library books. i had a nice fine too. man, that sux to pay it. Anyways, instead of going home and use my computer, i'm at the library enjoying the company of strangers typing away beside me. it's kind of funny because most are teens who wanted to be out of their house too, probably.









All the girls are doing good. Just busy and trying hard to keep my patience.

man this keyboard works great.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

hi everyone. I have no chicken. i'm boring.

I decided we're gonna have malt-o-meal hot wheat cereal for dinner.

trying to decide if I want Jake to have any of it...


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Juice* 
Mmmm... white chili. Sounds so yummy.

Aw, thanks. At 11 last night, I was asleep (for the moment). At 11 this morning, I was at work. So here's the 2:53 pm update.

There are two factors working against me this week. 1.) Ethan refuses to sleep. This is not his normal pattern, I have no idea what's going on. I am not worried about it at all, and I'm sure it will pass, it's just bad bad bad timing. He's been up every 45 minutes to an hour at night, and won't sleep longer than about 20 minutes in the daytime. He's tired and therefore very cranky. He goes to work with me, and when he's cranky it's a huge distraction, not just for me but for the other tenants of the building, as they were kind enough to point out today. Factor 2.) My girls are out of school this week, but my DH and I still have to work. So every single moment that I am not at work, and then several that I am, I am tending to three kids by myself. DH is great once he gets home, but by then I'm pretty toasted. Not the fun kind of toasted, either. I'm just counting the minutes until they go back to school next week. I finally got a minute to post by getting my toddler to nap, insisting that my 5 yo go upstairs for some quiet time, and leaving the baby to roll around on the floor in a state of mild protest.

So I'm still here, I'm just stuck somewhere between







: and







I think I'd feel better if I could just get a little







but right now I am relying on









I think when DD2 wakes up we'll go outside and enjoy this beautiful sunshine. Maybe we'll plant something.









So sorry, mama. You know, Nate has been doing something similar with the frequent waking. He slept fabulously when he was brand new, and it's like he just sleeps less and less as he gets older. If someone told me that he's been keeping a vigil to raise money for charity this past week, I might possibly believe it.

Should probably wander out into the dark to pluck clothes from the line before it rains. I'll pray for deep sleep for both of us tonight.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire* 
Rachel has a splotchy birthmark on her forehead and a little redness in that little dip between her nose and mouth. One time a cashier in a store asked me about it. She said she has one too, and it has faded with time, but it still comes out when she's mad or crying.

We have the same splotch on the face here. I've also heard from my aunt that hers shows up whenever she has some alcohol. So we have a surefire way of detecting if the kid has been drinking!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
We Brits use pulse to refer to heart beat as well as to, well, what you call legumes which are actually just vegetables in french, oh superpower of the world and you aren't supposed to use french are you, with your freedom fries







:

UGH! That was really not what a large percentage of us felt. I lived in the DC area when that happened I was







: I heard they quietly changed the names back at the Congress restaurant. Probably right after they didn't find any "weapons of mass destruction".







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WNB* 
Hamburger helper = (noodles + basic seasonings + mega-profit for the company who put it in the box) + hamburger (purchased separately)

Plus a lot of impossible-to-pronounce ingredients and quality stuff like MSG.


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey all! Was pleasantly surprised this morning when I looked at the calendar and discovered that dh (aso known as "the calvary") would be home today. For those who don't know, he works a 12 hour night shift, from 6 in the evening to 6 in the morning (and he usually as to go in early to prepare for meetings; he's a supervisor). The schedule runs four days at work, four days off work. So for four days, we only see him for about two hours as he's getting ready for work. But then he's home for four days afterward. Anywho, I had gotten off somehow on my Husband Work Day Count and had thought he'd be working tonight. Nope! Of course, he's at band practice right now.







At least the kids are both napping. Nate's in the maya wrap right now, mouth agape.

Speaking of Nate sleeping....he's not, at night. I don't know what it is. Perhaps teething? I come to bed around midnight, and during the time that I'm in bed with him, he wakes up screaming and scooting around at least five times. And we have the darkest bedroom there ever was or will be, so I have to blindly chase him down with my boob. I'm so tired!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 









That's GREAT!!!









JJuice, I hope things improve today. Where's our update at 11?

Update on the penis situation. The doc said that the redness, cracked area looked like yeast. She said that probiotics are good (which DS has been getting most days) and that a small amount of vinegar added to the wipe solution should also help. Otherwise, DS is GREAT. His official weigh in was at 26 lbs. 3 oz. and 29 3/4 in. long. The scales I used at my parent's house must have been on the heavy side (he was closer to 27 or 28 lbs!).

Glad you got a diagnosis on the rash area. HOLY MILK mama, 26 lbs. wow! We are probably about 19lbs or so...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
Hey all! Was pleasantly surprised this morning when I looked at the calendar and discovered that dh (aso known as "the calvary") would be home today. For those who don't know, he works a 12 hour night shift, from 6 in the evening to 6 in the morning (and he usually as to go in early to prepare for meetings; he's a supervisor). The schedule runs four days at work, four days off work. So for four days, we only see him for about two hours as he's getting ready for work. But then he's home for four days afterward. Anywho, I had gotten off somehow on my Husband Work Day Count and had thought he'd be working tonight. Nope! Of course, he's at band practice right now.







At least the kids are both napping. Nate's in the maya wrap right now, mouth agape.

Speaking of Nate sleeping....he's not, at night. I don't know what it is. Perhaps teething? I come to bed around midnight, and during the time that I'm in bed with him, he wakes up screaming and scooting around at least five times. And we have the darkest bedroom there ever was or will be, so I have to blindly chase him down with my boob. I'm so tired!

Glad dh is home to help out! I have nejoyed my dh being home earlier than normal because he is taking some classes for a couple of weeks closer to home than his job.

We just finished some quality outside time, and everyone is happy happy, so mommy is getting some computer time!


----------



## iluvmybabies (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies- I haven't been on much lately, my mother and sis were here visiting so we were busy, busy! I don't get to see my sis much because she lives in England so I was good to see her! I was the first time she had seen Kaitlyn!
Today was an awful day and I just have to vent to someone! First, I had to take my sis to the airport and traffic was AWFUL- and my stupid blinker on our piece of schist car decided that it wanted to quit working so I am freaking out at the super busy airport because I can't get where I want to without my blinker and I am scared I am going to get hit. Then I was so sad because I miss my mom and sis and wish we could be closer to them. I hate it here in AZ and it just makes it that much worse that I am so far from my family.
Then- I am at *gasp* WalFart







: and I am watching this young girl in the Mcdonalds area. She has a baby about 8 months old and this poor baby is in its car seat faced the opposite direction of her and this girl is just chatting away and eating crap while her baby is just making sad faces and whimpering.This goes on for about 5 minutes, THEN she gets up and gives her baby a drink of her soda and goes on ignoring her. I think my expression was something like this







.
FTR- I am waaaayyyy to overly emotional/empathetic. I feel physically sick and overwhelmingly sad about things that probably don't really bother others. Seriously- I can't watch the news or read the paper or watch American Idol- or anything where I think people are going to be hurt. Pathetic as it sounds-some commercials even make me feel bad. I HATE being like this- I hate not being able to read the paper or watch the news because I will cry like a baby for hours about it. Sooooo, after seeing this baby look so sad, I was miserable. I kept thinking 'that poor thing' I just wanted to go hug it and play with it.
Then on the way home, Kaitlyn starts crying uncontrollably. I was about 30 minutes away from home and my son gets out of school in about 35 minutes. Kaitlyn starts crying so hard that it sounds like she is throwing up and by this time I am also crying







. So I pull over to calm her down. I get out of my car and there is the remains of a dead animal RIGHT outside my car door.







I call my son at the school to tell him that I am going to be home a little late and he can just ride his bike around the neighborhood for a few minutes or wait in the backyard. I feel so bad about this. I think I get Kaitlyn calmed down and start back on the road again- she starts screaming again- I have never heard her cry like this, it was awful, but I had to get home to my son so I had to let her cry. It was heartbreaking. Finally I get home and just cuddled her and cried for a while.
I feel better now- but I am NEVER going to drive that far without someone else in the car with me again!
Sorry this is so long- but I sooo needed to vent.


----------



## iluvmybabies (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 









That's GREAT!!!









JJuice, I hope things improve today. Where's our update at 11?

Update on the penis situation. The doc said that the redness, cracked area looked like yeast. She said that probiotics are good (which DS has been getting most days) and that a small amount of vinegar added to the wipe solution should also help. Otherwise, DS is GREAT. His official weigh in was at 26 lbs. 3 oz. and 29 3/4 in. long. The scales I used at my parent's house must have been on the heavy side (he was closer to 27 or 28 lbs!).

WOW! Kaitlyn is a little over 14 lbs (according to our scale) -but she was only 5 lb 11oz when she was born.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

kirstin, sorry bout the rough day!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh, Kirsten, my heart goes out to you, that was a rough one









My dh was a great hubby tonight and I am happy that he is here with me on this journey of life!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
I have to blindly chase him down with my boob. I'm so tired!

I could totally relate to this last night.







And then I stuck my finger in her mouth later today and felt TEEFIES! Yes, they are FINALLY cutting through, her first ones!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvmybabies* 
FTR- I am waaaayyyy to overly emotional/empathetic. I feel physically sick and overwhelmingly sad about things that probably don'

Kirstin, glad you had a nice visit with your family--
I am so sorry you spent so much of your day feeling miserable! I definitely think watching the news is out of the question for someone like you. The U.S. news is a Fear Factory, any way. No loss, really.
Maybe praying a little bit every time you see/hear/read something that bothers you could make you feel like you can "do" something about it. Y'know, whatever your faith might be, if any.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvmybabies* 
FTR- I am waaaayyyy to overly emotional/empathetic. I feel physically sick and overwhelmingly sad about things that probably don't really bother others.


















I am very similar. I'm reading a book now called The Mood Cure and she actually addresses this - sometimes caused by deficiencies of amino acids in the diet! I'm quite fascinated by this book!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

DS just erased my post I typed out.







:

Here's the jist of it:

Kristen, I've had to let DS cry in the car b/c of not having a safe place to pull over. When I can stop, I cry right along with him. So tough.







My DH's cousin has a baby who eats like the babe you saw at WalMart. So sad. I want to give him something nutritious to eat. Gee, I wonder why kids only eat hot dogs and pizza ... if that's all you feed them, they aren't going to want carrots when they are offered.







:

Aydensmama, Great to hear about your DH! I like hearing positive DH stories.

I have some bragging news. Yesterday Dr. James McKenna (the co-sleeping expert from Notre Dame) came to speak. I got to go and it was an amazing seminar. The coordinator of the event is good friends with my mom and she asked me to come to dinner with Dr. McKenna (he said to "please, call me Jim!) afterward!! So, I had dinner with Jim and a few others who coordinated the event. To top it off, DS and I had a brief appearance on the local news b/c of the event. A very AWESOME day.


----------



## sarenka (Mar 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
















I am very similar. I'm reading a book now called The Mood Cure and she actually addresses this - sometimes caused by deficiencies of amino acids in the diet! I'm quite fascinated by this book!

interesting - have you (and you Kirsten -







) always been this way, or has it intensified after having kids? I wasn't like this until I had babies - I could always translate my feelings into action somehow, or get angry rather than upset - but now I just get weepy and wobbly and feel more powerless somehow, and I try to avoid things. Hugs to us all!

Oh and Laura - wow! Tell us more!


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

Laura, "Jim" must've been so impressed with your Seth and his 26 lb self!!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenwickmama* 
Laura, "Jim" must've been so impressed with your Seth and his 26 lb self!!

He asked where he could put in an order for one of Seth ... DH later asked me "he didn't 'put in an order,' did he?"







Sometimes my DH cracks me up.

I met DS's twin at the seminar. There was a little girl whose thighs rivaled DS's. She was born a day before DS and weighs 26 lbs as well.

Some of the most fascinating info he presented was about studies that have been done that have very positive results for co-sleeping, but the conclusions of the studies were very flawed (lumping safe co-sleeping in to the same group as those sleeping on a couch/chair and those co-sleeping while drunk or drugged!). He also showed the results of a study that was conducted world-wide where as the rate of co-sleeping increased, the SIDS rate decreased (the researchers called this a "paradox" b/c they were expecting the opposite outcome














. One of the most interesting things he showed was the sleep/wake cycles of mom and baby while co-sleeping. They mimicked each other so much that if the mom/baby pairs (or, their charts, rather) could have been separated and grouped together with lots of other separated pairs, the mom/baby pairs could have been re-matched together again b/c they were so similar. (Did that make any sense? It makes much more sense when looking at the charts that go along with it.)

I could go on and on about all the info, but DS is complaining about a dirty diaper ... gotta go.


----------



## iluvmybabies (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soapdiva* 
















I am very similar. I'm reading a book now called The Mood Cure and she actually addresses this - sometimes caused by deficiencies of amino acids in the diet! I'm quite fascinated by this book!

Oooo! I am going to check and see if my library has it! Thanks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
interesting - have you (and you Kirsten -







) always been this way, or has it intensified after having kids? I wasn't like this until I had babies - I could always translate my feelings into action somehow, or get angry rather than upset - but now I just get weepy and wobbly and feel more powerless somehow, and I try to avoid things. Hugs to us all!

Oh and Laura - wow! Tell us more!

I have always been like this- Maybe I have gotten more so as I have gotten older but I have also been really empathetic.
Like in high school, my friends used to make fun of me and ditch me because I was always nice and tried to include the mentally retarded and autistic kids in things.







:


----------



## witt (May 22, 2004)

Kirstin
I get really weepy now when I hear about people dying.... suffice to say I CAN"T watch the news. I think ever since my mum died I realised the power of life and death. I don't watch the news, or read the 'bad'stuff in the news paper.... I don't want to live my life feeling everyone else's pain as bad as that sounds









plus I feel that intense fear and joy about my babies that most mumas feel
<sigh> life huh?!


----------



## AidansMommy1012 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvmybabies* 
Oooo! I am going to check and see if my library has it! Thanks.

I have always been like this- Maybe I have gotten more so as I have gotten older but I have also been really empathetic.
Like in high school, my friends used to make fun of me and ditch me because I was always nice and tried to include the mentally retarded and autistic kids in things.







:

Hey...good for you. Your old friends probably don't even remember this stuff, but it probably meant quite a bit to the kids you befriended. Just one friend is such a blessing when no one else is willing.

Last night was crazy. We hit the sack early because we were so worn out...and then I spent the majority of the night awake.







: Dh fell asleep almost instantly (I could hear him softly snoring), and TWITCHED all night long! At first it was his hand. He had it on my hip, and every so often (generally as I was drifting off) his fingers would flutter and tickle me. I gave him a nudge and he rolled over...and got a twitch in his leg that left him gently kicking me all night. Plus at some point he stole an essential-for-sleep pillow of mine and cuddled it rather than let anyone use it. Then Nate woke up twice--once at quarter to three and once at five--for a half hour each of romping and playing amidst the blankets and lumpy, grown up bodies. He had zero interest in nursing, he just felt like having a pajama party. Fortunately, dh got up with the kids this morning, amused because I called him a "twitchy jerk" (it was early, I was massively tired), and I slept in til 11. Right now, Nate and dh are asleep in our room, and Aidan's napping in his room, and all is nice and quiet, and no one is hanging off my body.









And I'm happy because my best friend and her family are probably moving in down the road.


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarenka* 
interesting - have you (and you Kirsten -







) always been this way, or has it intensified after having kids? I wasn't like this until I had babies - I could always translate my feelings into action somehow, or get angry rather than upset - but now I just get weepy and wobbly and feel more powerless somehow, and I try to avoid things. Hugs to us all!

Oh and Laura - wow! Tell us more!


I think it got much, much worse for me once I had kids!

That's not the only thing the book talks about - also talks about depression, anxiety, fear, etc - and how amino acids are very effective. I'm totally gobbling up the book and can't wait to try some things out. I'm trying to read the whole thing first. I can't wait to go pump so I can read it at work!!!


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AidansMommy1012* 
Last night was crazy. We hit the sack early because we were so worn out...and then I spent the majority of the night awake.







: Dh fell asleep almost instantly (I could hear him softly snoring), and TWITCHED all night long! At first it was his hand. He had it on my hip, and every so often (generally as I was drifting off) his fingers would flutter and tickle me. I gave him a nudge and he rolled over...and got a twitch in his leg that left him gently kicking me all night. Plus at some point he stole an essential-for-sleep pillow of mine and cuddled it rather than let anyone use it. Then Nate woke up twice--once at quarter to three and once at five--for a half hour each of romping and playing amidst the blankets and lumpy, grown up bodies. He had zero interest in nursing, he just felt like having a pajama party. Fortunately, dh got up with the kids this morning, amused because I called him a "twitchy jerk" (it was early, I was massively tired), and I slept in til 11. Right now, Nate and dh are asleep in our room, and Aidan's napping in his room, and all is nice and quiet, and no one is hanging off my body.









And I'm happy because my best friend and her family are probably moving in down the road.























Ewww for the night, but yeah for the sleeping in and best friend moving so close!

We are having a lazy day around here!


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

hi girls. reading


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

DS just took a nap ... alone ... for over 30 minutes!! He usually won't sleep more than 5 minutes if he isn't in my arms. I'm hoping to transition him in to alone naps. I need to start getting more done!


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Yay! Good boy, Seth!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsanne* 
Yay! Good boy, Seth!

Seth replies ... "woof!"


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Seth replies ... "woof!"









:


----------



## MsGrizzle (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah Seth!

I have a different problem. Nathan will take naps without me (though they can be quite short) - it is nighttime when he wants to be held constantly.







:


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
Seth replies ... "woof!"


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

wow Jake slept so long this morning that when I woke up I was engorged.

the very fact that I never remember waking up makes this a BAD thing. I don't wanna be engorged lol.


----------



## iluvmybabies (Oct 1, 2006)

Yea, for all the sleeping babies! Kaitlyn hasn't been sleeping good lately, I suspect it's because we had company and I messed our routine up. Though- she has never slept very well- she still wakes up at least 3-5 times a night.

I have a question- I am asking here because I am wondering if it is just related to the age she is at. Kaitlyn has always been one of those babies that only nurses for like 3-5 minutes (except in the middle of the night- then its about 7-10 min). Well, lately when she nurses she will take drink for MAYBE a minute and then she will sit up and look around. Sometimes she will lay back down and suck once or twice- but then she sits up again. Is she just going through a stage or is there a possiblility that she has silent reflux- I always kind of wondered it she did. She was really colicky up until 4 months- and never sleeps very long. What do you all think?


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

everybody - sorry I've been on hiatus. Managed to survive a really rough week, only to wake up sick as a dog this morning








:
Yay for DH who has really picked up the ball in a very non-DH-like way (love the man to death but actually noticing things and taking initiative is not his strong suit, ya know?)

Kirstin - re: eating, Ethan is doing the sme thing. I think it's just a stage - too interested in what's going on to actually get down to the business of eating. I don't think there's more to it in our case, but I don't know outside of that. Drives me batty. One of those things I file under "developmentally appropriate but highly irritating." Did I tell you my first DD is named Caitlyn?


----------



## zane'smama (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey ya'll!! I usually lurk instead of posting, but I was about to start a post with the question about the eating thing but you beat me to it. I'm so glad it is a developmental thing cause I was a little worried. Anybody still waiting to start on solids??? Just wondering. I was debating starting this week but I just don't know if I am ready yet. Me


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

re: the weird quick nursing thing is happening here too-he actually arches his back to get out of the nursing clutch (if that makes sense) and tries to sit up to see what he's missing. of course he's nursing ALLLLLL night long so i don't really think he's getting less bm overall...


----------



## aydensmama (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvmybabies* 
Yea, for all the sleeping babies! Kaitlyn hasn't been sleeping good lately, I suspect it's because we had company and I messed our routine up. Though- she has never slept very well- she still wakes up at least 3-5 times a night.

I have a question- I am asking here because I am wondering if it is just related to the age she is at. Kaitlyn has always been one of those babies that only nurses for like 3-5 minutes (except in the middle of the night- then its about 7-10 min). Well, lately when she nurses she will take drink for MAYBE a minute and then she will sit up and look around. Sometimes she will lay back down and suck once or twice- but then she sits up again. Is she just going through a stage or is there a possiblility that she has silent reflux- I always kind of wondered it she did. She was really colicky up until 4 months- and never sleeps very long. What do you all think?

Us too, but he also switches sides in between each two second latch. If a strong letdown happens, then he decides to stay on, but if not no go!

I hate it!!!!!!!!!







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Happy April Fool's Day!!!

Where did everyone go???


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Kelli, Why are you banned???


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

ha! for posting in a "What words do you hate" thread! see my senior title...

plus, juice started an april thread somewhere around here...


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

Verily, it is true. Here's the April thread.


----------

